# INTERIOR KING



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 3 2009, 07:12 PM~14975002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass work on the interior bro! how do u make the mirrors? i've heard of many ways, but the easiest i've heard is just to cut foil with a fresh blade to make the cut mirror look?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 3 2009, 09:16 PM~14975033
> *sick ass work on the interior bro! how do u make the mirrors? i've heard of many ways, but the easiest i've heard is just to cut foil with a fresh blade to make the cut mirror look?
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IT WOULD BE GREAT TO SEE THE TOOLS AND ITEMS YOU USE TO DO THESE INTERIORS TEX!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:worship: all hail the interior king!!!

Sick work homie!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

SICK WORK HOMIE !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got some bad ass builds there bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn i havent seen interiors like that in a looooooooooong time bro but those look fuckin sweet homie keep it up


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2009, 09:55 PM~14975391
> *IT  WOULD  BE  GREAT  TO  SEE  THE  TOOLS  AND  ITEMS  YOU  USE  TO  DO  THESE  INTERIORS  TEX!
> *


alrite comin right up


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME SUPPLIES MINIDREAMS INC

PLUS U KNOW THE ORDINARY
SCISSORS
BLADES
AND MUCH MORE :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14975678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

lookin bad ass. i love the red 76. but i have a question, why don't you do front seats?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14977594
> *lookin bad ass. i love the red 76. but i have a question, why don't you do front seats?
> *


sick ass work on the interior bro! how do u make the mirrors? i've heard of many ways, but the easiest i've heard is just to cut foil with a fresh blade to make the cut mirror look?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

fuck thats sick. i like them! 

just velvet (sp?) and alum foil?

what kinda glue?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like the felt stuff from walmart. i had some in black that i used to sometimes cover speaker boxes before i knew how to flock.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14977594
> *lookin bad ass. i love the red 76. but i have a question, why don't you do front seats?
> *



hey my name is TINGOS the guy who makes these interiors.No front seats yet cause I haven't made any yet.The blue lac & red 76 are mine,still in the making.I call my self interior king for the style that I bring,not to clown on other people's [email protected]e.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 4 2009, 10:31 AM~14979602
> *hey my name is TINGOS the guy who makes these interiors.No front seats yet cause I haven't made any yet.The blue lac & red 76 are mine,still in the making.I call my self interior king for the style that I bring,not to clown on other people's [email protected]e.
> *


INTERIOR KING IN THE BUILDING


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 2doorlac (Jan 7, 2008)

hey mr " interior king" what do u think about my interior :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I like it way.I've already seen it.Let me pick it up or drop it off at my house so I can finish it.Just trippin fool.Your console's have always been better than mine,but you got it from me.Hit me up,we should build a radical together.Show these out of towners how DALLAS OAK CLIFF gets down.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2doorlac_@Sep 7 2009, 09:12 PM~15008166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some good lookin' interior homie!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE MINE ONLY MINE IS 4 DOOR AND HARD TOP I LOVE IT

BAD ASS WRK DAWG


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice work on the interiors homie..keep it up..lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 10 2009, 10:25 AM~15037170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 10 2009, 01:12 PM~15038720
> *nice work on the interiors homie..keep it up..lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


thnx


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

More Builds Comin Soon


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, theoso8

sup oso wut ya think


----------



## 2doorlac (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 10 2009, 06:22 AM~15036346
> *I like it way.I've already seen it.Let me pick it up or drop it off at my house so I can finish it.Just trippin fool.Your console's have always been better than mine,but you got it from me.Hit me up,we should build a radical together.Show these out of towners how DALLAS OAK CLIFF gets down.
> *


that int was going on a glasshouse but i pulled a gilbert and melted the body so i didnt finish it. if we get together and build a radical there would be no competition left :tears: but let me know, im down. i got a little bit better with paint.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2doorlac_@Sep 10 2009, 01:15 PM~15039906
> *that int was going on a glasshouse but i pulled a gilbert and melted the body so i didnt finish it. if we get together and build a radical there would be no competition left :tears: but let  me know, im down. i got a little bit better with paint.
> 
> 
> ...


you got better with paint? jk lets do an oak cliff build caddys body mods and console tingos interior and we'll handle the paint.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*ANOTHER BUILD BY THE INTERIOR KING*


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

You got some crazy shit homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro thats a nice ass 57 looks killer homie int looks sweet to keep it up bro


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tight customs homie!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Sep 14 2009, 01:10 AM~15072904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS HOMIES

MONTE CARLO LS COMIN SOON*


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

does it have to be a vert or can it be a hardtop


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

1950 CANDY PURPLE TRUCK COMMING SOON.WTH FUNKY INTERIOR. :around:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MONTE CARLO LS COMIN SOON[/size][/color][/i][/b][/font]
[/quote]
any updates on this bro :biggrin:


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Bro, all I can say is good work! Damn fine work!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. 59 Impala shipping out today.Dark & light purple interior,mirrors and purple glitter inserts.Hopefully he will post the pics on here.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 4 2009, 07:31 AM~14979602
> *hey my name is TINGOS the guy who makes these interiors.No front seats yet cause I haven't made any yet.The blue lac & red 76 are mine,still in the making.I call my self interior king for the style that I bring,not to clown on other people's [email protected]e.
> *


oh...bad ass work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> MONTE CARLO LS COMIN SOON[/size][/color][/i][/b][/font]


any updates on this bro :biggrin:
[/quote]
needs to be redone will post pix soon


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> any updates on this bro :biggrin:


needs to be redone will post pix soon
[/quote]
  
u have sum nice builds bro reminds me of my good'ol days wen i use to build my int like that great work bro keep it up homie


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah, sick interior.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

roll call,,hydrohype takin a trip with respect through your thread..
you have some bad ass ride's...I could probably get alot of game and inspiration
from you in the future.. I have alot of different station wagons....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Detail Bro...very nice Models.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

YOU GUYS AINT SEEN NOTHING YET.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 27 2009, 08:31 PM~15488097
> *5.0 mustang comming real soon.with the euro touch(fat rims)sticking out.remember that.and, fender trim.I'm even gonna use the first wire wheels we all had back in the day for all of our models.FUJIMI wire wheel/gold type.with wide tyre.remember that shit,cause we can't forget where we come from.But, we've all come a long way.much love to all you model building brothers on here.peace.
> 
> tingos54
> *


   i member those :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

orale.that shows you where I come from.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 27 2009, 08:45 PM~15488295
> *orale.that shows you where I come from.
> *


  simon :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 27 2009, 09:31 PM~15488097
> *5.0 mustang comming real soon.with the euro touch(fat rims)sticking out.remember that.and, fender trim.I'm even gonna use the first wire wheels we all had back in the day for all of our models.FUJIMI wire wheel/gold type.with wide tyre.remember that shit,cause we can't forget where we come from.But, we've all come a long way.much love to all you model building brothers on here.peace.
> 
> tingos54
> *


Yup, first set I ever used was on a Ford Ranger LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

this is a trip,give me a week.this 5.0 will be out.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see this


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 3 2009, 06:12 PM~14975002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one here just gave me an idea for another Caddy I am working on. This one looks dope


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 09:40 PM~15544047
> *This one here just gave me an idea for another Caddy I am working on. This one looks dope
> *


now I want to see the cadi that darkside is cookin up?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 3 2009, 10:15 AM~15548953
> *now I want to see the cadi that darkside is cookin up?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey DARKSIDE CUSTOMS UPS has picked up your stuff.Headed your way.Call me if you have trouble with it.Peace,tingos54


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Flockings usually afew dollars a bag. Not hard at all. Lay some glue down and spread ur flocking on with a sifter so its layed out even. 
I guess the time would depend on the glue u use and how much flocking u wanna go with. 

Isnt there still a faq topic posted at the top? Look in there if so.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 27 2009, 09:31 PM~15488097
> *5.0 mustang comming real soon.with the euro touch(fat rims)sticking out.remember that.and, fender trim.I'm even gonna use the first wire wheels we all had back in the day for all of our models.FUJIMI wire wheel/gold type.with wide tyre.remember that shit,cause we can't forget where we come from.But, we've all come a long way.much love to all you model building brothers on here.peace.
> 
> tingos54
> *


 :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 6 2009, 02:48 PM~15585173
> *Hey DARKSIDE CUSTOMS UPS has picked up your stuff.Headed your way.Call me if you have trouble with it.Peace,tingos54
> *


Hey thanks again homie. Ill let you know when I get it :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

who remembers this?' :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i do i got that lrm issue


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work man


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

NOT DONE YET,BUT THIS IS THE 5.0 SO FAR


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

MY BABY MAMA DON'T LIKR THIS CAR.SHE SAID THE RED KILLS IT.FEEL FREE TO TELL HER OFF.SHE DON'T UNDERSTAND THE EUROS FROM BACK IN THE DAY.BUT, I DIDN'T COMPLAIN ABOUT BUILDING HER THE DAMN 50 TRUCK YOU GUY'S HAVE SEEN ON HERE.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

ONE MORE THING THE CAR IS PEARL WHITE.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn fool. That looks sick bro!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship:   :loco:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

ALRIGHT PEOPLE IT WAS FUN BUILDING BUT I'M CALLING IT QUITS.TIME TO WORK ON THE REAL STUFF.PEACE EVERYBODY.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 17 2009, 12:18 PM~15692360
> *NOT DONE YET,BUT THIS IS THE 5.0 SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...



looks firme bro  keep up the great work homie


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 23 2009, 05:34 PM~15758126
> *ALRIGHT PEOPLE IT WAS FUN BUILDING BUT I'M CALLING IT QUITS.TIME TO WORK ON THE REAL STUFF.PEACE EVERYBODY.
> *


DAMN I JUST PAINTED A 67 I NEED YOU TO DO THE INTERIOR! :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

CALL ME ***** I'LL DO IT.214-794-2037

I'M JUST NOT BUYING ANY RIGHT NOW CAUSE I HAVE TO FINISH ALL THE CHROME ON MY BOMBITA.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 5 2009, 11:47 AM~15880364
> *CALL ME ***** I'LL DO IT.214-794-2037
> 
> I'M JUST NOT BUYING ANY RIGHT NOW CAUSE I HAVE TO FINISH ALL THE CHROME ON MY BOMBITA.
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 30 2009, 09:45 AM~15821137
> *
> DAMN I JUST PAINTED A 67 I NEED YOU TO DO THE INTERIOR! :uh:
> *


just got the 67 back the interior is flawless my boy got down seats and all!!!
jose got a hell of alot better!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



pics comming soon!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

THANKS MR 2DOOR LAC!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/1PZqtS.jpg]


----------



## $$HUSTLER$$ (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 5 2010, 09:50 AM~16189527
> *
> [img=http://s2.postimage.org/1PZqtS.jpg]
> *


I like that rear deck and set up, nice work JOSE.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 nice work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WAT UP TINGO WUR U @ BRO


----------



## 2doorlac (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 5 2010, 08:28 AM~16189386
> *THANKS MR 2DOOR LAC!!!
> *



any time bro just let me know when u need another one, ill gladly do it for u  
just let me know


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

HEY TAKE A BIGGER PICTURE JOSE.PIC DONT LOOK TO GOOD.BUT, ONCE AGAIN LOOKS LIKE YOU JUST BITNG OFF MY SHIT *****.I LIKE IT THOUGH.KEEP IT UP CAUSE I'M NOT BUILDING SHIT RIGHT NOW.PEACE.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

:0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 20 2009, 07:59 PM~15416208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

all gold tahoe comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 26 2010, 05:29 PM~18146970
> *all gold tahoe comin soon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 27 2010, 01:48 PM~18153801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks sweet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

What up everybody,about to do the damn thang again.Don't need to spend big money on my bomb no more.So time to play with the toys again.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Jul 31 2010, 04:21 PM~18194946
> *What up everybody,about to do the damn thang again.Don't need to spend big money on my bomb no more.So time to play with the toys again.
> *


 :thumbsup: good to see yah back! now get crackin!! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's some bad ass clean rides bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Jul 31 2010, 03:21 PM~18194946
> *What up everybody,about to do the damn thang again.Don't need to spend big money on my bomb no more.So time to play with the toys again.
> *


orale' wats up tingo :biggrin:


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

damn u do sum krazy work...thats shit is nice bro :thumbsup: :loco: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Aug 3 2010, 07:21 PM~18219702
> *damn u do sum krazy work...thats shit is nice bro :thumbsup:  :loco:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

pics suck sorry!! but heres another interior done by tingos!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a nice layout for that Truck's bed !


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Is anyone going to the show this Sunday with model cars from around the Dallas area?For the Sam Torres lowrider magazine car show.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

say homie much props on your models today at the car show the look way cleaner in person really digin those interiors and that casanova replica was on hit 2!! nice meeting you homie


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks Frost on the compliments its means a lot homie.The casanova belong to Tony from Boulevard Aces .He use to build models with Joe Bro from Rollerz Only back in the day.Yup that car is the shit.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 6 2010, 02:41 PM~18247398
> *Is anyone going to the show this Sunday with model cars from around the Dallas area?For the Sam Torres lowrider magazine car show.
> *


wurs the pics from show @ :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a few that I took:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 11 2010, 09:52 AM~18284511
> *Here's a few that I took:
> 
> 
> ...


  pics bro anymore pics casanova


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

camera phone, will take better pictures later


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 14 2010, 06:27 AM~18307045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say homie that interior lookin clean im digin that shit! build looks tight bro :wow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comp. Maybe one I can build me a LRM replica.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

already


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The GP looks sick bro...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 14 2010, 05:27 AM~18307045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another badass build tingo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 26 2010, 12:28 PM~18412609
> *I don't know what to build right now so I'm just gonna do me an IMPALA line up 58-67
> *


wuz up homie you ready to put this thang on the map!!   we gonna kick it next weekend homie throw some fajitas on the grill and a cooler full of cold ones and just talk about putting this thang together and reppin 4 sho!!  ima get at you bout it bro


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 14 2010, 07:27 AM~18307045
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is this the Nascar body?.... I'm working on getting mine ready..


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

YUP YUP JOHNNY IT'S ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 14 2010, 09:35 AM~18307202
> *say homie that interior lookin clean im digin that shit! build looks tight bro :wow:
> *



X2!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

214 DALLAS TEXAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp tingo cali stopping by 323-214 cali-tejas doing big thangs carnal u know wats up bro


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 4 2010, 12:32 AM~18483961
> *supp tingo cali  stopping by 323-214 cali-tejas doing big thangs carnal u know wats up bro
> *


was cool meeting you homie! Let's get ready to put Dallas on the map!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 5 2010, 11:26 PM~18495552
> *was cool meeting you homie! Let's get ready to put Dallas on the map!
> *


Here are the pics I took.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

is that just felt?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

is that just felt?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe so...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 5 2010, 10:27 PM~18495559
> *Here are the pics I took.
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SOME INSANE INTERIORS, EXCELLENT WORK :thumbsup: NICE PICTURES TOO :nicoderm:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

machios 66 working progress chillin with the homies....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 6 2010, 12:45 AM~18495662
> *THOSE ARE SOME INSANE INTERIORS, EXCELLENT WORK :thumbsup: NICE PICTURES TOO :nicoderm:
> *



X2!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

damn thats some tight pics homie we gonna put this lil model club thang down 4sho!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 6 2010, 02:54 PM~18499138
> *damn thats some tight pics homie we gonna put this lil model club thang down 4sho!
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 5 2010, 10:27 PM~18495559
> *Here are the pics I took.
> 
> 
> ...



pics came out great Raul.thanks.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

all ur builds r off da hook bro'...i seen dat pic wit all u guys hangin out. dats cool bro'...i know it would b cool to hang out wit u all. jus too bad im out n MS...lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

FROST 47 INSIDES- COMING SOON!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

FROST 47 INSIDES- COMING SOON!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 14 2010, 07:44 PM~18570172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn wrong one :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 14 2010, 07:50 PM~18570253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN TINGO THIS INTERIOR LOOKS SICK CARNAL  KEEP IT UP BRO


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

No Dout, Da Man Got Skillz..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 14 2010, 08:50 PM~18570253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another sick creation!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 14 2010, 10:50 PM~18570253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro'...u got it lookin bad ass. cant wait to c more on dis one...keep up da good work bro'. laterz... :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 15 2010, 07:32 AM~18572931
> *Damn bro'...u got it lookin bad ass. cant wait to c more on dis one...keep up da good work bro'. laterz...  :wow:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 14 2010, 09:50 PM~18570253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man!!! That's nice.


----------



## PUNISHINGPAVEMENT (Sep 10, 2010)

Great to see the scale model lowrider scene is alive in TEXAS! Keep holding it down in KING. San Anto has a show in LIVE OAK off of IH35 and 1604 NEXT TO PAT BOOKER road. It is at the LIVE OAK CIVIC CENTER in February. MODEL FIESTA it would be the shiznit if I could get TEXAS LOWRIDER CLUBS to make a push for the LOWRIDER CATEGORY and if they dont have one they will have to make one on the spot. The MODEL FIESTA hasnt had a large LOWRIDER turn out in over a decade. 

Only a few each year show. I will send you more details if interested also AUSTIN SHOW next month. It is small but might be worth it for bragging purposes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks everybody.I still have lots more to do.N#@$a working overtime.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 14 2010, 08:50 PM~18570253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


insane interior work homie


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

thats what im talking about


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 3 2009, 07:12 PM~14975002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A homie were can I get one at


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PUNISHINGPAVEMENT_@Sep 15 2010, 08:12 AM~18573364
> *Great to see the scale model lowrider scene is alive in TEXAS! Keep holding it down in KING. San Anto has a show in LIVE OAK off of IH35 and 1604 NEXT TO PAT BOOKER road. It is at the LIVE OAK CIVIC CENTER in February. MODEL FIESTA it would be the shiznit if I could get TEXAS LOWRIDER CLUBS to make a push for the LOWRIDER CATEGORY and if they dont have one they will have to make one on the spot. The MODEL FIESTA hasnt had a large LOWRIDER turn out in over a decade.
> 
> Only a few each year show. I will send you more details if interested also AUSTIN SHOW next month. It is small but might be worth it for bragging purposes.
> *


Sounds interesting...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMN LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS GETTIN DOWN!!! LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES !!! TINGOS I GOTTA GET SOME OF THAT BISKIT TUCK DONE ON SOMETHING !! :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 20 2010, 12:19 PM~18611971
> *DAMN LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS GETTIN DOWN!!! LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES !!! TINGOS I GOTTA GET SOME OF THAT BISKIT TUCK DONE ON SOMETHING !! :0
> *


just call me,I'll come get it.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

She's ready for the guts.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

come on with it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam rivi, your getin down homie,clean buckets..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 20 2010, 09:20 PM~18616530
> *come on with it.
> *


Tingo...question?
On Gold Rush they console in the middle runs to the back and has a t.v. fort he rear passengers, it's pretty much the same size as the console that it has now, do you need me to mold in the t.v. or is that something you want to do?...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

quote=65rivi,Sep 21 2010, 06:57 AM~18620112]
Tingo...question?
On Gold Rush they console in the middle runs to the back and has a t.v. fort he rear passengers, it's pretty much the same size as the console that it has now, do you need me to mold in the t.v. or is that something you want to do?...
[/quote]
Somthing to keep in mind,every thing is going to be very thick when tingo gets done,door panles,seats ,console,make every thing extra thin so the doors can close good.the cloth is perty thick.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> quote=65rivi,Sep 21 2010, 06:57 AM~18620112]
> Tingo...question?
> On Gold Rush they console in the middle runs to the back and has a t.v. fort he rear passengers, it's pretty much the same size as the console that it has now, do you need me to mold in the t.v. or is that something you want to do?...


Somthing to keep in mind,every thing is going to be very thick when tingo gets done,door panles,seats ,console,make every thing extra thin so the doors can close good.the cloth is perty thick.
[/quote]

Yeah I noticed that on your 66, so I have been cutting stuff smaller just to make up for the room.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

> quote=65rivi,Sep 21 2010, 06:57 AM~18620112]
> Tingo...question?
> On Gold Rush they console in the middle runs to the back and has a t.v. fort he rear passengers, it's pretty much the same size as the console that it has now, do you need me to mold in the t.v. or is that something you want to do?...


Somthing to keep in mind,every thing is going to be very thick when tingo gets done,door panles,seats ,console,make every thing extra thin so the doors can close good.the cloth is perty thick.
[/quote]


Machio is right on the material. As far as the t.v. I'm guessing no. Just get the model painted so I can work around it.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ey rivi,when can I take u the 66 to get photographed?tingo


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 21 2010, 08:31 AM~18620283
> *Ey rivi,when can I take u the 66 to get photographed?tingo
> *


whenever, if you want me to pick it up I can... I am leaving out of town today for a meeting I have in Chicago, I won't be back until Sunday afternoon, so If you want I can take you the Monte and pick up the 66 for a photo shoot...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 21 2010, 07:33 AM~18620292
> *whenever, if you want me to pick it up I can... I am leaving out of town today for a meeting I have in Chicago, I won't be back until Sunday afternoon, so If you want I can take you the Monte and pick up the 66 for a photo shoot...
> *


That's cool,I just got back from kansas My self,ain't had a chance to get with y'all,ill tex u when I get off work,if I get off to late ,ill just get with u on Sunday.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ey tingo,check out your 63,ready for you to gut it out,good looking out, your puting In a lot of work for da homies...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 06:17 PM~18744729
> *Ey tingo,check out your 63,ready for you to gut it out,good looking out, your puting In a lot of work for da homies...
> 
> 
> ...


right on Machio,great painting


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 07:17 PM~18744729
> *Ey tingo,check out your 63,ready for you to gut it out,good looking out, your puting In a lot of work for da homies...
> 
> 
> ...


I want this 63!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 08:17 PM~18744729
> *Ey tingo,check out your 63,ready for you to gut it out,good looking out, your puting In a lot of work for da homies...
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good Machio bro'...cant wait to c da '67. i know u guys r gonna make it really bad ass...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 05:17 PM~18744729
> *Ey tingo,check out your 63,ready for you to gut it out,good looking out, your puting In a lot of work for da homies...
> 
> 
> ...


damn that color is sweet machio


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

63 is lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait to see the interior :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 07:17 PM~18744729
> *Ey tingo,check out your 63,ready for you to gut it out,good looking out, your puting In a lot of work for da homies...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 5 2010, 06:17 PM~18744729
> *Ey tingo,check out your 63,ready for you to gut it out,good looking out, your puting In a lot of work for da homies...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah this one is gonna be good.Just to let yall know I'm trying to get better at this interior thing.A lil more detail like pumps,speakers etc.Not too crazy but enough to score points with judges @ a show.I'm redoing my gold 57,I did a round love seat in the back,it's different to me,maybe you guys will like it.Gotta step my game up.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 20 2009, 05:55 PM~15416180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


10 PAGES OF HOT SHIT UP IN HEAR!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 6 2010, 02:27 AM~18748345
> *damn that color is sweet machio
> *


X 2 !!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Step 2..tingos ride..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 7 2010, 10:08 PM~18764142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awwww helll... it's on!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 7 2010, 09:08 PM~18764142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nombre way,PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good looking out MACHIO,thank god I don't have to spray paint the rides anymore.lol.

Don't worry I will not let ya down on this car.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 7 2010, 11:08 PM~18764142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ...nice !!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 7 2010, 08:08 PM~18764142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: thats lookin sweet machio  pinche tingo ur geting hooked up cabron :biggrin: lol.....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks felas,ill hook tingo up any time,that homie is coo in my book.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 8 2010, 06:21 PM~18769401
> *Thanks felas,ill hook tingo up any time,that homie is coo in my book.
> 
> *


I'll do the same for you Machio good looking out.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 7 2010, 11:08 PM~18764142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ey Machio bro'...dat is some bad ass paint job. i know ur gonna do a bad ass job on da '67 Impala...cant wait to c dis '63 done. i know Tingo is gonna put his bad ass touch on it also...i'll b watchin dis one close. :wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

BAD ASS MODELS


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

MY 57' SO FAR.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye homie,allways stepin up your game.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

"MY CAR'S I USED TO ROLL BACK IN THE DAY"









TINGOS GREEN 54' IN 2000










MY 54' & ERICK'S TRUCK










TINGOS BBY BLUE 54' IN 2001 LRM CAR SHOW










PEPBOY CAR SHOW IN 2001










TINGOS GREY 54' IN 2005









SAN ANTONIO CAR SHOW



















THE MURALS ON MY GREY 54'










MY 54' AND MY 39' FOUR DOOR IN 2004










MY 62' SS AND MY 54' IN 2006










MY SON BEHIND THE WHEEL










MY GORDAS RIDING SHOT GUN










YES THEY ARE LA WIRE WHEELS









ME AND MY COUSIN ALBERT IN FRONT OF MY 40' 2007









THIS WAS MY TRIBUTE TO MIRAGE CAR CLUB PEARL WHITE AND EVERYTHING GOLD



















THESE ARE THE ONLY TWO PICS I HAVE OF MY LAST MODEL COLLECTION, YES GRAVE DIGGER IS SITTING ON R.C. REMOTE CONTROL GOLD D'S


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 12 2010, 10:42 AM~18790586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: best one yet


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 12 2010, 11:42 AM~18790586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 12 2010, 11:42 AM~18790586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :wow: :wow: ye. u doin some bad ass work...u got dem details goin good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

FINISHED ALREADY.. THE NAME IS "EL CHICANO"


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 12 2010, 08:42 AM~18790586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche tingo sick work as always carnal


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 12 2010, 03:47 PM~18792235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: BAD ASS :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 12 2010, 02:47 PM~18792235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Tingo! Looks awesome! It did your thing on this one!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 7 2010, 09:08 PM~18764142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the interior on this one is comming out fresh,will post pics soon.Orange & burgandy insides sounds a lil off,but so far so good.Car is half way done just need to stay on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

progress on the 63 so far,hope yall like it.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,that 63 lookin fresh...that's wus up tingo


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's clean dude. original & traditional... dope!

gonna have to let you bless the van!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 19 2010, 01:25 PM~18851355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: dam bro u did it again that interior is crazy nice work


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bad ass interior work wey...looks really good bro'. :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW.... that's all I can say


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

real nice work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: homie that trey is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 19 2010, 11:25 AM~18851355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that trey is clean :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks everybody,the purple lac will be done today


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good!! i got a couple rides you could do some work on if you get bored!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Say Tingo,we lucky to have u in d town homie,this next project is going to be wicked,got to step the game up a notch...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 21 2010, 09:32 AM~18869549
> *Say Tingo,we lucky to have u in d town homie,this next project is going to be wicked,got to step the game up a notch...
> *


Could not agree with you more Machio!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 21 2010, 09:01 AM~18869785
> *Could not agree with you more Machio!
> *


COULDN'T AGREE MORE TO STEP UP MY GAME SOME MORE OR GLAD THAT I.M IN DALLAS?LOL.

JUST TRIPPIN,THANKS KINFOLK ON THE COMPS.I LOVE LOWRIDING & AM A DOWN ASS ***** WHEN IT COMES TO THIS.JUST DON'T EVER WANT LOWRIDING TO DIE IN DALLAS,CAUSE I KNOW WE AINT NO CALIFORNIA.BUT, WE STILL REPPING FOR THE LAYITLOW & ALL OF THE MODEL CAR BUILDING BROTHERS OUT THERE.

INTERIOR KING AINT GOING NO WHERE & WILL DO INTERIORS FOR ANYBODY WHO LIKES MY WORK,LIKE I'VE SAID BEFORE;JUST SEND IT TO ME.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

That ride is CLEAN! Very Suavecito!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

SORRY GUYS,A GIRL TOOK THESE PICS OUTSIDE.THE SHIT DON'T LOOK RIGHT.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 21 2010, 01:33 PM~18870990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn bro'...looks really good. u need to slow it down tho...for da rest of us to catch up. lol!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn dude, you weren't bullshittin'! You got that done fast. Looks good!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 21 2010, 10:33 AM~18870990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass as always tingo


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PM answered!   caddy looks killer!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 22 2010, 07:39 AM~18878868
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT DEVIN THE DUDE? THAT FOOL GOES HARD. ITS A TEXAS THANG WHEN IT COMES TO HIS MUSIC,COUNTRY RAP TUNES *****!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: ... That Caddy is freakin' hot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 22 2010, 09:29 AM~18879223
> *MAN WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT DEVIN THE DUDE? THAT FOOL GOES HARD. ITS A TEXAS THANG WHEN IT COMES TO HIS MUSIC,COUNTRY RAP TUNES *****!!!!!
> *


hell man, my crew opened up for him a lil over a year ago. he's got some classic shit.










peep the NevaDugDisco logo top right


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 21 2010, 11:33 AM~18870990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


caddy looks clean homie as always much props! :wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 22 2010, 08:29 AM~18879223
> *MAN WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT DEVIN THE DUDE? THAT FOOL GOES HARD. ITS A TEXAS THANG WHEN IT COMES TO HIS MUSIC,COUNTRY RAP TUNES *****!!!!!
> *


this songs funny shit!! :biggrin: devin's the shit!! LOL i can bump his shit, and i aint from texas!! :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bump.....     :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 07:04 AM~18974090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I FINISHED THE WHOLE TRUNK LASTNITE,LOOKS NICE.I GOT PATTERNS GOING ON ALL IN THE TRUNK WITH THE MATERIAL I USE.THIS ONE IS GONNA BE DONE THIS WEEK FOR SURE MACHIO.GOOD LOOKING OUT.THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE PICS.I KNOW YOU WANT THIS 1 DONE ALREADY.JUST HAD TO PAUSE ON IT FOR A MINUTE SO THAT I WOULDN,T THROW IT AGAISNT THE WALL.LOL.JUST KIDDING,NEVER ON A AIR BRUSH PAINT JOB ONLY SPRAY PAINT.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Tingo, looks sweet bro! Was gonna ask you if you would do my chrom trim work on the Monte..., paint is almost done.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 3 2010, 07:44 AM~18974273
> *Tingo, looks sweet bro! Was gonna ask you if you would do my chrom trim work on the Monte..., paint is almost done.
> *


YUP.CONSIDER IT DONE OR DID.YOU KNOW WE COUNTRY DOWN HERE.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

ey Rivi,ill drop off the mote and 64 tommorow with tingo,got to get the guts done,


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 09:00 AM~18974370
> *ey Rivi,ill drop off the mote and 64 tommorow with tingo,got to get the guts done,
> *


Cool, thanks just the trim for now, once I get the seat and figure out what I'm gonna do with the trunk I'll send it to Tingo to get it finished with the guts...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 07:04 AM~18974090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin the 63 tingo bitch looks clean homie! :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

x2 ^^^ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 09:04 AM~18974090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat '63 is off da hook bro'... :wow: got an idea for da '76s door panels now. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 07:04 AM~18974090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 09:04 AM~18974090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dam thats tight!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Nov 3 2010, 02:39 PM~18976389
> *:wow: dam thats tight!
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: X 2,000,000 !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Some Bad Ass Work :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Progress on tingos 63,home boy getin down


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 08:19 PM~18978809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: damn


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 06:19 PM~18978809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some clean ass work tingo much props! :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 3 2010, 08:19 PM~18978809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: u really deck'd it out Tingo bro'... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 09:27 PM~18980616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale,the 63 is finished.Machio is picking it up today for some minor details & dropping off about 5 models for me to handle up.TINGOS is about to be a busy man.And, LETHAL WEAPON IS COMMING FIRST.

GET HER DONE. :run:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

You a man on a mission bro! You doing it!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

NICE


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks for the love on the 63 yall.Glad yall diggin it. :run:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 4 2010, 06:42 AM~18982979
> *You a man on a mission bro! You doing it!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 10 2010, 02:23 PM~19035588
> *OK A JOE MCKNELLY
> 
> YOU SENT ME 3 INTERIORS TO DO.I DELETED ALL MY MESSAGES & CAN'T REMEMBER YOUR NICK NAME ON HERE.HIT ME UP.I'VE FINISHED 1 OF THEM,2 MORE TO GO.
> ...


 :wow: :0 LMAO......... :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 10 2010, 03:23 PM~19035588
> *OK A JOE MCKNELLY
> 
> YOU SENT ME 3 INTERIORS TO DO.I DELETED ALL MY MESSAGES & CAN'T REMEMBER YOUR NICK NAME ON HERE.HIT ME UP.I'VE FINISHED 1 OF THEM,2 MORE TO GO.
> ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 10 2010, 09:22 PM~19037423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dis is off da hook...like da color combination. awesome work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 10 2010, 07:22 PM~19037423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! :wow: as always tingo you got down bro :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's badass bro.. is that a monte carlo interior?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 11 2010, 06:31 AM~19041227
> *that's badass bro.. is that a monte carlo interior?
> *


I think it's a regal interior.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 10 2010, 09:22 PM~19037423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone need to do a how to thread on this sweet interior shit for real...id like to try it but have no idea where to start :happysad: you guys do some amazin shit with these interior's man...great work.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGO! NICE! I finally sat back down last night and did some work on my models... haven't gotten around to them in the past few weeks, been really tied up with work. But I'm gonna try to buckle down in the next few days to finish up that Gold Rush... what frustrating me is how to get that damn top covered with material...any advice would be appreciated or if someone from the club thinks they can knock that part of the build out let me know, that way I can get the body to Machio for the paint, and the interior to Tingo... I've got along way to go, but I am determined to finish this by the build-off deadline.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 11 2010, 08:06 AM~19041588
> *TINGO! NICE! I finally sat back down last night and did some work on my models... haven't gotten around to them in the past few weeks, been really tied up with work. But I'm gonna try to buckle down in the next few days to finish up that Gold Rush... what frustrating me is how to get that damn top covered with material...any advice would be appreciated or if someone from the club thinks they can knock that part of the build out let me know, that way I can get the body to Machio for the paint, and the interior to Tingo... I've got along way to go, but I am determined to finish this by the build-off deadline.
> *


I have a lot of the material in various colors like I used on Machios wrinkle interior.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 11 2010, 07:53 AM~19041525
> *someone need to do a how to thread on this sweet interior shit for real...id like to try it but have no idea where to start :happysad:  you guys do some amazin shit with these interior's man...great work.
> *


THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON :run:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 11 2010, 10:57 AM~19041859
> *THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON  :run:
> *


lets just say you just did that blue interior for me...how much would i owe ya for some work like that?
an on one of your next interior's you should do kinda lika step by step type shit to show how you do these. spread the love bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 11 2010, 09:03 AM~19041885
> *lets just say you just did that blue interior for me...how much would i owe ya for some work like that?
> an on one of your next interior's you should do kinda lika step by step type shit to show how you do these. spread the love bro! :biggrin:
> *


IT WOULD TAKE LONGER TO TAKE PICS & POST UP A STEP BY STEP THREAD THAN FOR ME TO JUST DO THE INTERIOR.i'M TOO BUSY DOING A LOT KITS TO DO THAT RIGHT NOW.I'LL DO YOU 1 THOUGH.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 11 2010, 11:22 AM~19041986
> *IT WOULD TAKE LONGER TO TAKE PICS & POST UP A STEP BY STEP THREAD THAN FOR ME TO JUST DO THE INTERIOR.i'M TOO BUSY DOING A LOT KITS TO DO THAT RIGHT NOW.I'LL DO YOU 1 THOUGH.
> *


i here ya bro...maybe one of these days when ya get some time do a step by step or something.....
i got your # ill give ya a call to set some shit up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 11 2010, 09:49 AM~19041819
> *I have a lot of the material in various colors like I used on Machios wrinkle interior.
> *


That's too thick... I might have to redo the frame for the convertible top because I've been messing with it so much that now it's all flimsy and doesn't stay straight, but it'll be easy, cause now I know how to make them and I'll just use the original one for my measurements and which will make it ten times easier, since the first one was all "eyeing it". I've got the material for the top, it's a thin stretchy material I just don't know how to wrap it on the convertible top, needs some help with that.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u alwayz got it goin on Tingo bro'... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 10 2010, 03:23 PM~19035588
> *OK A JOE MCKNELLY
> 
> YOU SENT ME 3 INTERIORS TO DO.I DELETED ALL MY MESSAGES & CAN'T REMEMBER YOUR NICK NAME ON HERE.HIT ME UP.I'VE FINISHED 1 OF THEM,2 MORE TO GO.
> ...


 :happysad: my bad bro, i haven't been on too much!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 11 2010, 07:49 AM~19041510
> *I think it's a regal interior.
> *


 :yes: yep its a regal (GN) interior tub, and ITS MINE!!! :biggrin: looks top notch bro!! cant wait for the other 2!! PM sent  sorry for the late response :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 12 2010, 07:30 PM~19055239
> *:yes: yep its a regal (GN) interior tub, and ITS MINE!!!  :biggrin: looks top notch bro!! cant wait for the other 2!! PM sent  sorry for the late response :happysad:
> *


I'm on it.I got this


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 10 2010, 07:22 PM~19037423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam tingo this shit looks nnnnnniiiicccccceeeeeeeeee. here gos your A+ homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 12 2010, 09:53 PM~19056325
> *I'm on it.I got this
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: do work son!! i love the the regal guts!!....cant wait for the other 2!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PM sent big dog?! :happysad:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Homie Tingo back at it,nother on in the books...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 19 2010, 03:56 AM~19108468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ey Tingo bro'...dis is some nice work! :wow: :worship: u always got da goods bro'...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 19 2010, 03:56 AM~19108468
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful interior as always bro !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 19 2010, 08:31 AM~19108986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat dash is off da hook...i really need to get wit Tingo, for da '76. :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 19 2010, 01:56 AM~19108468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats wuz up tingo int lookin nice homie you gettin down!! :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

shits DOPE dude


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Damn bro words can't even begin to describe that interior... kind looks like it belongs in my Monte :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

real deal......


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 19 2010, 09:18 AM~19109849
> *I'm gonna get a few things out the way that I already have to finish or started on & taking a break fellas.Gotta spend money on the real deal again.
> FINISHING
> lethal weapon
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

ok,TINGOS gonna get stupid with interiors now for sure.It's on like donkey kong.Sorry to let LIL know that my work will be comming out faster now.And, will be hooking up the homies for sure now,like clock work.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 23 2010, 10:08 AM~19142191
> *ok,TINGOS gonna get stupid with interiors now for sure.It's on like donkey kong.Sorry to let LIL know that my work will be comming out faster now.And, will be hooking up the homies for sure now,like clock work.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 23 2010, 11:08 AM~19142191
> *ok,TINGOS gonna get stupid with interiors now for sure.It's on like donkey kong.Sorry to let LIL know that my work will be comming out faster now.And, will be hooking up the homies for sure now,like clock work.
> *



You tha man!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

alrighty HOCKNBERRY your stuff ships out friday.

Ron when your kits makes it in it'll get done asap.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

we gotta collab on this Sho Nuff bruh! Machio's about ready to send it your way. I've gotta scrathbuild a lil ninja sword & rack it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 19 2010, 05:31 AM~19108986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :drama: badass work as always tingo


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

HOCKNBERRY 63 INTERIOR


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

^^^^AMAZING! TOTALY AWESOME INTERIOR^^^^^


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ok Tingo,now you just straight clownin foo,,nice...that's wus up Homie....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 3 2010, 11:53 AM~19228818
> *Ok Tingo,now you just straight clownin foo,,nice...that's wus up Homie....
> *


I WILL BE FROM NOW ON. :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

MACHIO I NEED TO GET THIS ONE FROM YOU,IT'S SOLD ALREADY.

CLUB MONEY FOR PAINT.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 3 2010, 12:06 PM~19228920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam,I don't know what I did with that clean ass 76 wey.......just kiddin...hit me. Up....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

about to smoke a newport for my homie PINA & get to it on these interiors.

next interior for customer is 66 galaxy.post pics manana


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 3 2010, 11:41 AM~19228740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is fuckin dope bro!! thanks! :biggrin: you the get my PM on the wagon guts?! :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

RON'S 66 YELLOW GALAXY














































HEY "D" HERE IS YOUR 67 SS IMPALA


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> HOCKNBERRY 63 INTERIOR
> shit thats that sweet...man hock...cant wait to see the rest of this car....im gonna send you an interior kit do to for me one of these days in the near future!!! i still got your#....ill get atcha soon..


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

DON'T WORRY THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 4 2010, 07:26 AM~19235325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Real nice neat work right here Tingo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

ey Tingo bro'...u puttin n some work! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 4 2010, 07:58 AM~19235461
> *THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON.
> *


They sure do   tingo u the man carnal


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> > HOCKNBERRY 63 INTERIOR
> > shit thats that sweet...man hock...cant wait to see the rest of this car....im gonna send you an interior kit do to for me one of these days in the near future!!! i still got your#....ill get atcha soon..
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: man i cant wait for this shit!! i just got my herb deeks in today too!!! TINGOS!!!you get my PM for the 61 guts?! :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

RON,ALMOST DONE WITH IT.JUST NEED THE DASH HOOD & TRUNK


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,Homie,Tingo getin Down,you actin up wey..nice craftman ship homie...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 3 2010, 12:06 PM~19228920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn bro, that interior matching the ext patterns is cool as shit. Really diggin the seats on the Galaxie too.. the way that mirror wraps over the top.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 5 2010, 02:07 AM~19242764
> *They sure do    tingo u the man carnal
> *


thanks FRANKIE.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 5 2010, 11:04 AM~19244158
> *Dam,Homie,Tingo getin Down,you actin up wey..nice craftman ship homie...
> *


thanks MACHIO its about that time to fuck shit up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 5 2010, 04:53 PM~19246495
> *damn bro, that interior matching the ext patterns is cool as shit.  Really diggin the seats on the Galaxie too.. the way that mirror wraps over the top.
> *


yup you know it.MIRRORS are the main thing that catches attention on these interiors in person.Then the rest just falls in place my nig.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u b puttin in some work Tingo bro'...all dem interiors r bad ass. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I need a Tingo interior!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 6 2010, 03:18 PM~19254910
> *I need a Tingo interior!!!
> *


come on with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

does the mirror look come from foil over styrene with lines scribed into it?! i lovin the mirror accents!! thanks again bro! ill let you know when my package drops!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 6 2010, 07:41 PM~19257442
> *does the mirror look come from foil over styrene with lines scribed into it?! i lovin the mirror accents!! thanks again bro! ill let you know when my package drops!
> *


no sir I cut them. :ninja:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 6 2010, 08:00 PM~19257654
> *no sir I cut them. :ninja:
> *


"cut them" meaning.....real mirrors or foil covered goodies?! :0 either way, you got sick shit goin on here!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 6 2010, 02:15 PM~19254876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: damn tingo ur killin it with the interiors carnal  this one is sick wuey :wow: keep doin ur thang carnal


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 7 2010, 01:58 AM~19260796
> *:0  :wow: damn tingo ur killin it with the interiors carnal   this one is sick wuey  :wow: keep doin ur thang carnal
> *


I sure will kinfolk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

ok Ron you ride is finished.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

this is my next project along with a 47 fleetline.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 6 2010, 07:22 PM~19257203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 7 2010, 02:59 PM~19264669
> *:wow:
> *


yup my interiors even look good on a ford


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx138/tingos54/Mobile%20Uploads/1207101627-

01.jpg


















hey D just foiled your 67 fool.Your ride is next.gonna bust on my 63.dang.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 7 2010, 05:41 PM~19265054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 dat is bad ass Tingos bro'... :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's is sick bro!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye homie,got down on that one...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 7 2010, 02:41 PM~19265054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NIce Tingo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DAMN TINGOS U THROWIN DOWN!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 7 2010, 07:21 PM~19267223
> *DAMN TINGOS U THROWIN DOWN!!
> *


you know I get a lot of shit done fool when I'm on a mission.TINGOS putting it down for DALLAS TEXAS with a bunch of help from my fellow club members.

L.U.G.K.

thanks for scoping me out JAY.Let me know when you spray something so I can do the insides.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

check it out,I was at MACHIO'S crib.Dropping shit off ,and picking shit up.You know how we do.ASSEMBLY LINE.LOL. :buttkick:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 3 2010, 11:41 AM~19228740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn you deleated my pics that fast?! its all good though :biggrin: ...i got my package to day tingos! sick ass work homie!!i love em!! thanks again bro!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 7 2010, 10:22 PM~19267834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dat '62 is clean bro'...Machio doin his thang on dem paint jobs. dat '64 is da shit!!! :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 7 2010, 08:22 PM~19267836
> *:0 damn you deleated my pics that fast?! its all good though  :biggrin: ...i got my package to day tingos! sick ass work homie!!i love em!! thanks again bro!!
> *


man my bad.Post them back on here if you can.I don't have any more pics of your interior.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 7 2010, 07:22 PM~19267834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i'm diggin this right here :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

THESE GOT DELETED BY MISTAKE,BUT JUST HAVE TO POST THEM BACK UP,I REALLY LIKE THESE.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 11 2010, 10:10 AM~19300197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: Tingos :worship: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

[/quote]

I FORGOT THAT I HAVE THIS MODEL @ THE CRIB.I'M DOING THIS INTERIOR TONITE-JAM THE OLDIES AND A LIL BIT OF UGK.IT'S ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

>


I FORGOT THAT I HAVE THIS MODEL @ THE CRIB.I'M DOING THIS INTERIOR TONITE-JAM THE OLDIES AND A LIL BIT OF UGK.IT'S ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

another Caprice...dang, dat one, da red one u had, an da one i got. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

HEY WEY-THE RED ONE IS GONE.RON BOUGHT IT.THAT CAR IS IN OHIO.I THINK THE BLUE LAC IS NEXT.AND, MAYBE ANOTHER AFTER THAT.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 11 2010, 01:44 PM~19301220
> *HEY WEY-THE RED ONE IS GONE.RON BOUGHT IT.THAT CAR IS IN OHIO.I THINK THE BLUE LAC IS NEXT.AND, MAYBE ANOTHER AFTER THAT.
> *


cool...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx138/tingos54/Mobile%20Uploads/1207101627-

01.jpg


















hey D getting your 67 back tonite along with Dig's van to have yalls interiors done by WED.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That 67 is tight homie u got Down on that paint job.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I see you homie ! Those are some sick builds that you have !


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

hey D this is the trunk on yo 67 impala fool


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

even behind the seat fool


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Man T, that is KRAZY vato!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats crazy!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 13 2010, 02:00 PM~19316093
> *Thats crazy!!!
> *


x2


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 13 2010, 02:55 PM~19316061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: that's wats up


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Interior on point,lookin clean..dam homie,movin along quick...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

aww shit... lovin' it!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SOME BADASS INTERIORS IN HERE. GREAT WORK.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Dec 13 2010, 02:57 PM~19315671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN!!! Tingos got it lookin SICK! :wow: 
:worship: TINGOS :worship:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

should be done tomorrow D.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:0 tingos is killin it again!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 13 2010, 08:23 PM~19319194
> *:0 tingos is killin it again!!
> *


thanks Joe.Don't worry this one has orange glitter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Machios 66.with wrinkle on the door panels


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 13 2010, 10:20 PM~19319164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 freakin sick Tingos bro' :0 :wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 13 2010, 09:33 PM~19319319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree with all of the above....
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Postin up some progress pics for Tingo,here you go homie..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Dec 13 2010, 10:20 PM~19319164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this interior just won best interiors at the Las Vegas Super Show !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Sick skills bro !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 14 2010, 12:33 PM~19324829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: 

badass as always tingo


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 14 2010, 03:33 PM~19324829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN!!! :wow: Tingos bro'...u got da magic touch. :worship: MASTER TINGOS :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: Postin up picks for tingo,her you go homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks for posting up the pics Machio.I just need to do the dash,hood & trunk.Started drinking budlight lastnite & called it quits.Hey D you the Master,not me fool.This ride is comming good though wey.I'm jealous fool.I really like this one.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 15 2010, 07:09 AM~19331295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: startin to come together :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 15 2010, 09:48 AM~19331804
> *thanks for posting up the pics Machio.I just need to do the dash,hood & trunk.Started drinking budlight lastnite & called it quits.Hey D you the Master,not me fool.This ride is comming good though wey.I'm jealous fool.I really like this one.
> *


 :worship: long live INTERIOR KING :worship: TINGOS :worship:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 15 2010, 01:24 PM~19334200
> *:wow: startin to come together :wow:
> *


Hey D.Man I been a lil busy this week fool since TUE.You know company xmas parties,clubbing etc.Jumping back on it tonite wey.Need to finish this mug.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 15 2010, 12:26 PM~19334215
> *:worship: long live INTERIOR KING :worship: TINGOS :worship:
> *


FUCK YEAH!!! X2


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 18 2010, 10:41 AM~19359755
> *Hey D.Man I been a lil busy this week fool since TUE.You know company xmas parties,clubbing etc.Jumping back on it tonite wey.Need to finish this mug.
> *


its all good bro'...take all da time u need. cant speed perfection bro'... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DALLAS,TX IN THE HOUSE-ALL THOUGH SOME ****** IN MY HOOD & UP IN THE CLUB NAME US D-TOWN OR D-LOW

I THINK WE'LL STICK WITH D-TOWN


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good up in here.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 02:34 PM~19533013
> *
> 
> 
> ...




VERY NICE!!! Dam you guys doin some serious werk here! Baddass fellas!! :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

>


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i notice the button tuck on the pink one has a shadow is that just a pen?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 04:58 PM~19533225
> *i notice the button tuck on the pink one has a shadow is that just a pen?
> *


NOPE


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 04:30 PM~19532963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn dude, I never noticed that LUGK branding there.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 7 2011, 05:08 PM~19533312
> *damn dude, I never noticed that LUGK branding there.
> *


DANG YOU MAKE IT SOUND COUNTRY-BRANDING.AWREADY


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:biggrin: well hell, ya made that harder to find than a whore in church :biggrin: 

now that's some TEXAS talk


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ALWAYS SUMTHING GOOD IN HERE


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 04:50 PM~19533161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pure siknesssss :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WELL I'M THIS KIND OF COUNTRY
UGK
COUNTRY RAP TUNES *****-PIMP C


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 05:31 PM~19533506
> *
> WELL I'M THIS KIND OF COUNTRY
> UGK
> ...


I was just fuckin around.. but yeah that's some classick shit :yes:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 03:50 PM~19533161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lil sneek peek!  ill post better pics when put back together all the way man it looks sick as hell with the new interior by tingo thanks homie much props!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 05:34 PM~19533013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


out of this world bro !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 03:34 PM~19533013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Plain SICK!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THANKS EVERYBODY ON THE COMPSAPPRECIATE IT.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 05:34 PM~19533013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK ON THIS ONE!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn tingos! my favorite one lately was the 63 you did for me, and not just cuz its mine, but the van guts kill all you have done by far!! :0


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig here is the headliner


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

shonuff headliner


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 8 2011, 08:33 AM~19539072
> *Plain SICK!!
> *


X2. :0 :0


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

selling some of my kits.

my red 64 for sale 80.00
blue lac 60.00


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

blue lac looks like this now.
60.00


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 7 2011, 03:34 PM~19533013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is sick as hell awesome work!!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 10 2011, 01:49 PM~19556583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Jan 10 2011, 03:54 PM~19556984
> *That is sick as hell awesome work!!!
> *



X2 !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:49 PM~19556583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this van is sweet! :cheesy: loven it!! great work... :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 10 2011, 10:49 PM~19556583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Headliner is looking sick dude!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ok dig so far so good.need to finish around the back hinges.put the sront doors in.And,do the front seats & SHONUFF is done today kinfolk.

had to jamm some 2pac to calm me down earlier,was having trouble with the hinges man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 fuckin' amazing man


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 11 2011, 05:56 PM~19568300
> *:0  fuckin' amazing man
> *


x2 shit is sick as hell great job..


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 11 2011, 04:27 PM~19568060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dammmmmmm homie. It looks incredible bro :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 11 2011, 06:59 PM~19568820
> *Dammmmmmm homie. It looks incredible bro :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Yeah it do ! 


This is a museum piece fo sho !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that interior is siiiick


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 11 2011, 04:59 PM~19568820
> *Dammmmmmm homie. It looks incredible bro :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:yes:    :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

you killed it on this one tingos....nice finish!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 11 2011, 03:27 PM~19568060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

orale dig yo seats is done with doors on.now just a few more things & I'm done.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 11 2011, 08:05 PM~19569962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm tingo it just keeps gettn better n better   LUGK lookn good bro


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope you put white walls on this thing. :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 11 2011, 03:59 PM~19568820
> *Dammmmmmm homie. It looks incredible bro :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

DAMN!!! Tingos bro'...u went :run: crazy :run: on dis one. 
Long live :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship: TINGOS :worship:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 11 2011, 09:13 PM~19570053
> *DAMN!!! Tingos bro'...u went :run: crazy :run: on dis one.
> Long live :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship: TINGOS :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for the props everybody


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN TINGO THAT VAN IS JUST PLAIN SICK FOOL TE ECHASTES CARNAL BEST WORK YET BRO


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGO.... very proud of you bro... you killed it..... AGAIN!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 11 2011, 10:51 PM~19572040
> *TINGO.... very proud of you bro... you killed it..... AGAIN!
> *


x2 much props homie!! :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 11 2011, 08:05 PM~19569962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Before you started, I had no idea this interior would be this dope. I'm glad you took on the challenge. Mowfukka is BAD 

front seats & doors came out perfect!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ok dig got the dash put in & finished around the back hinges.interior is done.My daughter said it needs tires.I hope you don't have another van any time soon.But, it was fun doing this one.

another interior to rep for LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS M.C.C.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:13 PM~19575017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:13 PM~19575017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tingos bro'...dat shit is on another level!!! :wow: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:biggrin: no more vans for the immediate future. Looks incredible bro. 

Everyone agree on Supremes for this one?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Everyone agree on Supremes for this one?
:cheesy: oh yeah!!!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Interior is SICK!!!! Good job.....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:08 PM~19556723
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FOR SALE
FOR SALE


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:01 PM~19556666
> *
> 
> 
> ...




FOR SALE
FOR SALE


----------



## 1997TC806 (Jan 14, 2011)

what kined of hydrolic kit are you using for those rides


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1997TC806_@Jan 14 2011, 03:32 PM~19597491
> *what kined of hydrolic kit are you using for those rides
> *


HOPPIN HYDROS OR PEGASUS GOLD WITH GOLD TUBING


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ALREADY MACHIO I LIKE IT,SO FAR SO GOOD.SHOULD BE FINISHED BY TOMORROW NIGHT. :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn damn damn. sick work tingo. definitely gotta get my truck out ur way after paint.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 15 2011, 10:13 AM~19603960
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Freakin sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 15 2011, 09:13 AM~19603960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

crazy ass interior work in here that van is nuts and the 62 looks badass sofar


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 15 2011, 10:13 AM~19603960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im not a big fan of pink but you sure do make it look good... on the van an now this..sick work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 15 2011, 10:04 AM~19604209
> *im not a big fan of pink but you sure do make it look good... on the van an now this..sick work.. :thumbsup:
> *


HARDEST PART IS FIGURING OUT WHAT COLORS TO USE.THIS PINK & PURPLE GO GOOD TOGETHER.

THANKS FOR THE PROPS YALL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, you got skills on top of skills!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 10:09 AM~19604243
> *Man, you got skills on top of skills!!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THAT'S A FIRST,THANKYOU SIR.I'M GONNA PRINT THIS OUT & FRAME IT. :run:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Duece lookin Malo Tingo,just woke up to a good view........... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

damn Tingos...dat foil work is off da hook bro'. an da interior is comin along nice...cant wait to c more on dis. 2011 is startin off rite...L.U.G.K. :machinegun:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bro u got some mad ass skills i need to paint something up and have u hook up the interior on it


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Machio the deuce is foiled & ready to be finished painted,so I can do the hood & trunk when you finish.Tingos garage was open late lastnite.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I REDID THE FRONT FLOOR BOARD BISCUIT TUCK,NEW ONE LOOKS BETTER.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 16 2011, 11:34 AM~19611190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 16 2011, 09:27 AM~19611154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass work homie that 62 coming along tight! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jan 16 2011, 12:42 PM~19611883
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


when you want me to do yo green 66 Eric?


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 3 2009, 08:20 PM~14975077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn your interiors are sick


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64implife_@Jan 16 2011, 07:17 PM~19614045
> *damn your interiors are sick
> *


that's the old stuff.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for the blessing on the van.. shit is dope! that deuce is crazy too. contest tables are gonna look crazy with all these works on 'em.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 16 2011, 09:27 AM~19611154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

this is 76 LAYIN LOW's 
74 caprice & here is the interior I'm doing for it.











































hope you like it Jeral


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

a lil brighter


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Interior king has done it again ! Looks good !


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 18 2011, 06:54 PM~19632802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hope you like it Jeral....

..hope you like it he say's... :cheesy:

i love it yuza bad dude tingo!!! :biggrin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 18 2011, 07:54 PM~19632802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn That shit looks sweet !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

all nothin but quality work frm :worship: INTERIORKING Tingos :worship: as always...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 18 2011, 10:17 PM~19634361
> *all nothin but quality work frm :worship: INTERIORKING Tingos :worship: as always...
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 18 2011, 05:00 PM~19632860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: CLEAN AS ALWAYS TINGO


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 that glasshouse is gonna be HOT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 16 2011, 03:09 PM~19612345
> *when you want me to do yo green 66 Eric?
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 18 2011, 07:54 PM~19632802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


guess i should get the 74 all polished up an ready to be finsihed....:cheesy: 

thanks a mill...tingo


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 19 2011, 10:36 AM~19638305
> *guess i should get the 74 all polished up an ready to be finsihed....:cheesy:
> 
> thanks a mill...tingo
> *


HELL YEAH,FITS LIKE A GLOVE.SORRY THIS PURPLE SUCKS ON CAMERA WITHOUT THE FLASH.BUT, LOOKS GOOD FOOL.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE LOVE,GOT THE PURPLE GUTS DONE IN 1 DAY FOR 716 LAYIN LOW.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

so progress on Machio's -6-DEUCE- trunk


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sneak peak,I TINGOS is making a bomb line up for the AUG. super show for LRM TORRES EMPIRE SHOW.

1937 4 DOOR
1939 4 DOOR 
1946 CHEVY TRUCK
2-1950 CHEVY TRUCKS 
1948 FLEETLINE
1948 PANEL 
51 CHEVY CONVERTIBLE

THESE ARE A FOR SURE SO FAR.WHEN THE TIME COMES IF THESE ARE DONE BEFORE AUG,THEN I'LL ADD MORE TO THE LIST.

L.U.G.K. IN THE HOUSE


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 05:28 PM~19695576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: killin it again!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 06:05 PM~19695384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love that interior bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Jan 25 2011, 06:05 PM~19695384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN TINGOS u an MACHIO r da mu-fuk'n masters!!! :worship: gotta bow down :worship:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 26 2011, 02:05 AM~19695384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Damn :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 06:28 PM~19695576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Damm bro thats a big line up.
I been trying to get the 64 ready to send it.
hopefully I will send it by next week.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 26 2011, 10:30 AM~19702116
> *:wow:  :wow: Damm bro thats a big line up.
> I been trying to get the 64 ready to send it.
> hopefully I will send it by next week.
> *


AINT NO THANG BUT A CHICKEN WANG.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 04:05 PM~19695384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


much props with the interior homie it sets it off on that 62 its coming along nice bro! :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 05:28 PM~19695576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that's gonna be 1 helluva lineup


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 04:28 PM~19695576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick i wanna see more of the truck :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 26 2011, 05:49 PM~19705500
> *sick i wanna see more of the truck :wow:
> *


PAGE 3 OR 4 ON THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TRUCK IS ON HERE.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Machio I got the wrinkles done on the door panels for your DEUCE. :run:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,I see You Stunnin fool.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 25 2011, 04:28 PM~19695576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 killer shit..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 door panels came out NICE. that wrinkle shit is cool


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 29 2011, 09:58 AM~19729193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tingos got stupid wit it :run: ...bad ass wey. :wow: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 29 2011, 07:58 AM~19729193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn tingo that bitch is looking clean! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

x-2 carnal.....SEE YOU SOON :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

the hood & trunk for the deuce.just need to do the headliner & I'm done.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 31 2011, 11:02 AM~19745548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn tingo that looks clean homie!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow: :wow: u never stop impressin. 64 is sik


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 31 2011, 01:02 PM~19745548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :wow: u got it lookin bad ass wey...luv dat LUGK on da trunk an hood. :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

orale Machio did yo headliner lastnite.deuce's wild is finished.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 1 2011, 10:45 AM~19755505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 1 2011, 09:45 AM~19755505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks tight homie! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 1 2011, 11:45 AM~19755505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


headliner lookin clean wey...cant wait to c it all done an finished up. its gonna b sik... :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

alright finally put this tre together,it was in peices.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 1 2011, 03:56 PM~19758857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRE LOOKS :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:wave: :thumbsup: nice tre! machios is bad ass too! you paint that one or just did the guts!? :0


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 1 2011, 06:56 PM~19758857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass wey...now hurry up an finish it so u can post it up on da L.U.G.K. thread. lol jus foolin bro'...cant wait to c it posted up on da club thread. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 1 2011, 06:56 PM~19758857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that tre is coming along bro cant wait to see it finish.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 1 2011, 05:56 PM~19758857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0 looks dope!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Definate Showstopper !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 2 2011, 02:33 PM~19767669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS A LOT FOR THE PROPS ON THIS,BUT i DON'T KNOW.MACHIO'S 62 IS GONNA BE BADASS. :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

trunk carpet for my 48 fleetline.no mirrors or biscuit tuck on this one


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 6 2011, 10:37 AM~19800385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


different side of you huh Tingos? That's gonna be really cool. gonna make peoples do a doubletake not expecting to see the level of detail put into the carpet there. NICE


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 7 2011, 02:45 PM~19809643
> *different side of you huh Tingos? That's gonna be really cool. gonna make peoples do a doubletake not expecting to see the level of detail put into the carpet there.  NICE
> *


YEAH JOHNNY & MACHIO EXPECTED ME TO DECK THIS ONE ALL OUT.JUST WANTED TO KEEP THIS ONE A LIL PLAIN & O.G.

NOW MY 48 PANEL IS GONNA BE RADICAL LOOKING.GOT THE PERFECT COLORS FOR THAT ONE.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Those interiors look tuff. You got some great skills cant wait to see more. Very inspirational.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 9 2011, 06:01 PM~19829343
> *Those interiors look tuff. You got some great skills cant wait to see more. Very inspirational.
> *


co-signed !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Feb 1 2011, 08:45 AM~19755505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass shit tingo :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :drama: :wave:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I LIKE HOW ALL THOSE INTERIORS CAME OUT. I GOTTA TRY IT OUT. I USUALLY JUST DO STOCK INTERIORS BUT THIS STYLE MAKES THEM LOOK SO COOL. DO YOU USE REGULAR MODEL GLUE. GREAT WORK


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

BOMB SQUAD ON THE WAY 

37 FOUR DOOR
39 FOUR DOOR
48 FLEETLINE


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 13 2011, 07:20 PM~19859955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up carnal. 
Thats bad ass line up coming!
Where u bought that 39 four door ?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 14 2011, 10:53 AM~19865935
> *What's up carnal.
> Thats bad ass line up coming!
> Where u bought that 39 four door ?
> *



R & R RESIN  THESE GUYS HAVE ALL KINDS OF STUFF


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 13 2011, 06:20 PM~19859955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nuthin but that gangsta shit.. :drama:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 14 2011, 09:57 AM~19865973
> *nuthin but that gangsta shit..  :drama:
> *


x2


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 14 2011, 11:56 AM~19865966
> *R & R RESIN  THESE GUYS HAVE ALL KINDS OF STUFF
> *


Thanks bro. 
What's the price u bought it ?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 14 2011, 11:56 AM~19865966
> *R & R RESIN  THESE GUYS HAVE ALL KINDS OF STUFF
> *


Thanks bro. 
What's the price u bought it?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Here u go tx....
http://www.resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/RR_All.html


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 14 2011, 12:11 PM~19866095
> *Here u go tx....
> http://www.resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/RR_All.html
> *


Thanks homie I appreciate it 
Sorry about that double post tingo


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 2 2011, 01:33 PM~19767669
> *
> 
> 
> ...




x2


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 14 2011, 11:37 AM~19866306
> *x2
> *


THANKS I REALLY LOVE THAT TRE,MAN OH MAN.


YO J.C. FOR THE RESIN KITS JUST CALL THEM PEOPLE.
402-896-4379 STEVE,JUST LEAVE A MESSAGE IF NO ANSWER.THEY WILL HIT YOU BACK.THEY SHIP FAST TOO.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 13 2011, 05:20 PM~19859955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK line up!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 14 2011, 02:56 PM~19867877
> *SICK line up!
> *


HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE,AS LONG AS I DON'T GET SWO & THROW THEM BITCHES AGAINST THE WALL.LOL.JOKE.

THANKS,I WILL NOT LET YOU GUYS DOWN.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 14 2011, 12:47 PM~19866387
> *THANKS I REALLY LOVE THAT TRE,MAN OH MAN.
> YO J.C. FOR THE RESIN KITS JUST CALL THEM PEOPLE.
> 402-896-4379 STEVE,JUST LEAVE A MESSAGE IF NO ANSWER.THEY WILL HIT YOU BACK.THEY SHIP FAST TOO.
> *


thanks bro I appreciate it homie.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 13 2011, 07:20 PM~19859955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dis line up is gonna b wicked bro'...can already c da bomb squad rollin on dem fools. :wow: :run: :run: get stupid wit it Tingos... :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yup so far so good D.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I like it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 15 2011, 10:28 AM~19874908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin beautiful bro :tears:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 15 2011, 09:28 AM~19874908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie its coming along nice :wow: :wow:  !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 15 2011, 11:28 AM~19874908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

You got some skills there. Where do you gat your fabric and foam and the glitter material.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 15 2011, 11:28 AM~19874908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn wey...dat shit is bad ass :wow: u b puttin n some work bro'. cant wait to c it all put together... :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OH DANG-ADD A 41 CHEVY COUPE TO DA BOMB LINE UP.IT'S ON THE WAY


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 15 2011, 11:28 AM~19874908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS LOOKING SWEET!! CAN I HAVE IT...LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 18 2011, 09:37 AM~19900783
> *OH DANG-ADD A 41 CHEVY COUPE TO DA BOMD LINE UP.IT'S ON THE WAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

LIKE THAT INTERIOR MAN LOOKS GOOD. I NEED SOMETHING LIKE THAT FOR MY 51. WHERE DO YOU GET UR MATERIAL THE ONE WITH THE GLITTER 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> LIKE THAT INTERIOR MAN LOOKS GOOD. I NEED SOMETHING LIKE THAT FOR MY 51. WHERE DO YOU GET UR MATERIAL THE ONE WITH THE GLITTER
> :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> YOU HAVE TO GLUE GLITTER ON THE INTERIOR.THATS WHAT I DO.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 1 2011, 09:45 AM~19755505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 you a bad dude man.. I love the knock off's on the 63.. and yu clowning with the 
L U G K on the trunk lid of the 62... 
The Bomb squad is some explosive shit..lol.. I love the chrome strips on the fleetline
I wont be surprised if you open up those suicides on the 4 doors? hint hint..
you can do it.. :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 01:33 PM~19902384
> *you a bad dude man.. I love the knock off's on the 63.. and yu clowning with the
> L U G K on the trunk lid of the 62...
> The Bomb squad is some explosive shit..lol.. I love the chrome strips on the fleetline
> ...


YUP,HAVE TO OPEN THE DOORS ON THEM 2 FOR SURE.THANKS FOR THE PROPS HYDRO.YO WAGON IS GONNA GO HARD WEY.IM A FUCK THAT BICTH UP.(IN A GOOD WAY) :machinegun: :guns: :banghead: hno: :run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

some inspiration for my bomb line up.if you don't like oldies then too bad.TINGOS is a cholo. uffin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Bro Gold Rush Paint is almost done....gonna need some help with the interior... you got me?


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Everytime I look at this thread my jaw hits the floor.
Your work is just mind blowin for sure.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 18 2011, 05:09 PM~19903181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 22 2011, 10:01 AM~19931815
> *Bro Gold Rush Paint is almost done....gonna need some help with the interior... you got me?
> *


IT WILL BE AN HONOR SIR TO HELP WITH THAT CAR RAUL


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Feb 22 2011, 10:05 AM~19931840
> *Everytime I look at this thread my jaw hits the floor.
> Your work is just mind blowin for sure.
> *


THANKS MAN,BUT I DON'T SEE WHAT ALL YA SEE(ON MY WORK).I'M JUST TRYING TO GET BETTER AT THESE INTERIORS TO EARN THE NAME FOR THIS THREAD.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 22 2011, 03:30 PM~19933923
> *IT WILL BE AN HONOR SIR TO HELP WITH THAT CAR RAUL
> *


Cool Homie, Gracias! Are you going to the meet @ Pina's next week... I'll bring the interior so you can get started, and no rush bro, take your time... I know you'll knock it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 22 2011, 03:42 PM~19933998
> *Cool Homie, Gracias! Are you going to the meet @ Pina's next week... I'll bring the interior so you can get started, and no rush bro, take your time... I know you'll knock it out! :thumbsup:
> *


JUP SEE YOU SAT.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 22 2011, 02:32 PM~19933936
> *THANKS MAN,BUT I DON'T SEE WHAT ALL YA SEE(ON MY WORK).I'M JUST TRYING TO GET BETTER AT THESE INTERIORS TO EARN THE NAME FOR THIS THREAD.
> 
> *


what the fuck r you talking about tingo, you are the king of intreriors your name is at the top of the list homie, thats y ur a wanted by everyone in lil dog for me its a plesure to have you as a carnal, and a homie, your work puts a finish touch on my ranflas interiors  thxz carnalito


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 08:34 PM~19936349
> *what the fuck r you talking about tingo, you are the king of  intreriors your name is at the top of the list homie, thats y ur a wanted  by everyone in lil dog  for me its a plesure  to have  you as a carnal, and a homie,  your work puts a finish touch on my ranflas interiors   thxz carnalito
> *


THANKS EMILIO.I'LL GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2011, 01:28 PM~19941583
> *:wave:
> *


QUE ONDA WEY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 23 2011, 12:33 PM~19942024
> *QUE ONDA WEY
> *


lo mismo ese nomas aqui tryin to finish los rines :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 22 2011, 02:32 PM~19933936
> *THANKS MAN,BUT I DON'T SEE WHAT ALL YA SEE(ON MY WORK).I'M JUST TRYING TO GET BETTER AT THESE INTERIORS TO EARN THE NAME FOR THIS THREAD.
> 
> *


 :0 are you outta your mind tingos!? most of us use paint and then the more talented use flocking which wears out eventually....then you come along and kill the game and you dont see it?! LOL you know you do it up homie! now pop yah colla and get back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 23 2011, 10:44 PM~19945592
> *:0 are you outta your mind tingos!? most of us use paint and then the more talented use flocking which wears out eventually....then you come along and kill the game and you dont see it?! LOL you know you do it up homie! now pop yah colla and get back to work! :biggrin:
> *


X2 homie u are the king of interior!!! :worship: :worship: Tingos interior :worship: :worship:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 23 2011, 09:13 PM~19945897
> *X2 homie u are the king of interior!!!  :worship: :worship: Tingos interior :worship: :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yes!! i got 2 of tingos and hope for more later!? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 23 2011, 10:14 PM~19945916
> *:biggrin: hell yes!! i got 2 of tingos and hope for more later!? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW WE ALL GET IN A SLUMP FROM TIME TO TIME,CAUSE I BEEN HAVING A FUCKED UP WEEK.LOL.MACHIO IS A WITNESS.

I KNOW I'M NOT ALWAYS GONNA BE BUILDING MODELS ALL THE TIME,CAUSE WHEN MY BOMB IS RUNNING I WILL BE SPENDING A LOT OF MONEY ON IT.BUT, WILL ALWAYS DO INTERIORS FOR PEOPLE.ACTUALLY I LIKE DOING INTERIORS MORE FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAN I DO MY OWN MODELS.(ITS CHEAPER-LOL)

I HAVE A GOOD SIZE LINE UP,ALONG WITH CLUB MEMBERS SO TINGOS AINT GOING NOWHERE FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.BUT, THANKS FOR THE PROPS MY NIGS.IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 24 2011, 05:11 PM~19952689
> *I KNOW WE ALL GET IN A SLUMP FROM TIME TO TIME,CAUSE I BEEN HAVING A FUCKED UP WEEK.LOL.MACHIO IS A WITNESS.
> 
> I KNOW I'M NOT ALWAYS GONNA BE BUILDING MODELS ALL THE TIME,CAUSE WHEN MY BOMB IS RUNNING I WILL BE SPENDING A LOT OF MONEY ON IT.BUT, WILL ALWAYS DO INTERIORS FOR PEOPLE.ACTUALLY I LIKE DOING INTERIORS MORE FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAN I DO MY OWN MODELS.(ITS CHEAPER-LOL)
> ...


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 24 2011, 06:11 PM~19952689
> *I KNOW WE ALL GET IN A SLUMP FROM TIME TO TIME,CAUSE I BEEN HAVING A FUCKED UP WEEK.LOL.MACHIO IS A WITNESS.
> 
> I KNOW I'M NOT ALWAYS GONNA BE BUILDING MODELS ALL THE TIME,CAUSE WHEN MY BOMB IS RUNNING I WILL BE SPENDING A LOT OF MONEY ON IT.BUT, WILL ALWAYS DO INTERIORS FOR PEOPLE.ACTUALLY I LIKE DOING INTERIORS MORE FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAN I DO MY OWN MODELS.(ITS CHEAPER-LOL)
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 24 2011, 06:11 PM~19952689
> *I KNOW WE ALL GET IN A SLUMP FROM TIME TO TIME,CAUSE I BEEN HAVING A FUCKED UP WEEK.LOL.MACHIO IS A WITNESS.
> 
> I KNOW I'M NOT ALWAYS GONNA BE BUILDING MODELS ALL THE TIME,CAUSE WHEN MY BOMB IS RUNNING I WILL BE SPENDING A LOT OF MONEY ON IT.BUT, WILL ALWAYS DO INTERIORS FOR PEOPLE.ACTUALLY I LIKE DOING INTERIORS MORE FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAN I DO MY OWN MODELS.(ITS CHEAPER-LOL)
> ...


word up my brutha!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 25 2011, 09:21 AM~19957791
> *word up my brutha!
> *


WORD!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Interior looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 1 2011, 04:45 PM~19990729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit!! that's dope :yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love stoppin in on this thread to see all of these SICK interiors !!!!!!!!!!!


Keep doin them interiors big bro ! That blue is killa !


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 1 2011, 04:09 PM~19990958
> *I love stoppin in on this thread to see all of these SICK interiors !!!!!!!!!!!
> Keep doin them interiors big bro ! That blue is killa !
> *


x2 dog te aventeste carnal


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 1 2011, 05:56 PM~19990841
> *aww shit!! that's dope  :yes:
> *


x2. you got down homie!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 24 2011, 05:11 PM~19952689
> *I KNOW WE ALL GET IN A SLUMP FROM TIME TO TIME,CAUSE I BEEN HAVING A FUCKED UP WEEK.LOL.MACHIO IS A WITNESS.
> 
> I KNOW I'M NOT ALWAYS GONNA BE BUILDING MODELS ALL THE TIME,CAUSE WHEN MY BOMB IS RUNNING I WILL BE SPENDING A LOT OF MONEY ON IT.BUT, WILL ALWAYS DO INTERIORS FOR PEOPLE.ACTUALLY I LIKE DOING INTERIORS MORE FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAN I DO MY OWN MODELS.(ITS CHEAPER-LOL)
> ...


like i told yah playa, im am one who was fortunate to have a tingos hook up, and i will put em to use!! i got the tre and regal up and in the runnin to fit the guts too!!  :biggrin:  that rivi is wicked BTW!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

GLAD YOU LIKE IT SIR.I KNOW THE BRIGHT BABY BLUE BISCUIT THROWS IT OFF,BUT THERE IS A REASON FOR IT.YOU'LL SEE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN TINGO THAT RIVI IS BADASS WUEY :thumbsup: and the bright blue looks just right on it not to bright bro goes with the colors uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 2 2011, 11:19 AM~19997066
> *DAMN TINGO THAT RIVI IS BADASS WUEY :thumbsup: and the bright blue looks just right on it not to bright bro goes with the colors uffin:
> *


I WANTED TO SURPRISE EMILIO BUT GONNA GO AHEAD & TELL IT.IM GONNA WRINKLE THE DASH & DOOR PANELS IN BRIGHT BABY BLUE TO MATCH THE BISCUIT.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 2 2011, 01:33 PM~19997941
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


I'M GLAD YOU CRUNK MACHIO,TIME TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE D-TOWN AGAIN  :biggrin: :run: :fool2:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 1 2011, 05:45 PM~19990729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro'...dat shit is clean wey. :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 2 2011, 02:29 PM~19998245
> *lookin good bro'...dat shit is clean wey.  :wow:
> *


 OH DANG COMMENTS FROM MASTER-D.10-4 CAN I GET A REPLY,COMMON.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 2 2011, 03:54 PM~19998360
> *OH DANG COMMENTS FROM MASTER-D.10-4 CAN I GET A REPLY,COMMON.
> *


u da master carnal... :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

it's on in this bitch,I been slacking like a lil bitch not getting shit done.Time to throw down on my work bench[my dresser]I'm a geto ***** working on my dresser with my lil lamp working late nights.With my girl bitching to turn off the light & turn off the oldies.lol.SOME GIRLS WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND LAYITLOW.  

WE ONE BIG FAMILY YALL.I SAY FAMILY BECAUSE WE GET ALONG & ARGUE LIKE FAMILY EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 11 2011, 10:00 AM~20066847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 11 2011, 11:00 AM~20066847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 i hear ya Tingos...its all good bro'.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 11 2011, 12:13 PM~20067459
> *X2 i hear ya Tingos...its all good bro'.
> *


x3


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

here you go jeral shipping back to you today for you 71 promo niggy.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 11:19 AM~20105321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight homie nice work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DTownRepresenta (Mar 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 16 2011, 09:21 AM~20105336
> *that looks tight homie nice work bro :thumbsup:
> *


x2 homie! :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Te aventaste wey.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I like them seats. Make sure mine look like those front seats all around (front and back) for my 76 Monte.... thanks bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 11:19 AM~20105321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT BRO AMAZIN WORK I LOVE IT.. THANKS ALOT... :biggrin: 
DID YOU GET THE NISSAN YET?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 1 2011, 03:45 PM~19990729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS SICK


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 09:19 AM~20105321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS WORK HOMIE


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 16 2011, 11:48 AM~20105881
> *THAT SHIT IS SICK
> 
> *


YUP FINISHING THAT ONE NEXT.EMILIO BE READY NIKKA.  

BUT TAZ'S 63 CANDY GREEN IMPALA WILL BE DONE FRIDAY FOR THE SATURDAY SHOW.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 11:54 AM~20105913
> *YUP FINISHING THAT ONE NEXT.EMILIO BE READY NIKKA.
> 
> BUT TAZ'S 63 CANDY GREEN IMPALA WILL BE DONE FRIDAY FOR THE SATURDAY SHOW.
> *


hell yeah! unveil that shit!! 

might actually have the Linc done too :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 11:19 AM~20105321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! wey dat interior is bad ass...like how u went wit da orange an blk. makes it pop :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 17 2011, 01:58 PM~20113872
> *Damn!!! wey dat interior is bad ass...like how u went wit da orange an blk. makes it pop :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: this is called orange blossom...lol..cant thank the homie enuogh ...does amazin work thanks agin. :cheesy:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 17 2011, 02:02 PM~20113896
> *:biggrin:  :yes: this is called orange blossom...lol..cant thank the homie enuogh ...does amazin work thanks agin. :cheesy:
> *


i hear ya on dat one bro'...Tingos can get down. made my '67 lookin fly...cant forget da paint job either, Machio's magic touch. i owe it to dem for dat '67 job... :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 17 2011, 01:17 PM~20113993
> *i hear ya on dat one bro'...Tingos can get down. made my '67 lookin fly...cant forget da paint job either, Machio's magic touch. i owe it to dem for dat '67 job... :worship:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS D.I LIKE THE MIRRORS I PUT ON THE DASH ON THIS ONE.ILL BE FUCKING UP SOME DASHBOARDS FROM NOW ON FOR SURE.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 11:19 AM~20105321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came in today bro....much better in person..love it thank you.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Interiors are hella sick bro !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 22 2011, 02:04 PM~20152378
> *came in today bro....much better in person..love it thank you.
> *


glad you liked it sir.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 10:54 AM~20105913
> *YUP FINISHING THAT ONE NEXT.EMILIO BE READY NIKKA.
> 
> BUT TAZ'S 63 CANDY GREEN IMPALA WILL BE DONE FRIDAY FOR THE SATURDAY SHOW.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Topnotch work like always tingo


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

DAMN BRO U GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN!!

IF U DONT MIND ME ASKING WHAT DO U USE???


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 22 2011, 08:36 PM~20155567
> *DAMN BRO U GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN!!
> 
> IF U DONT MIND ME ASKING WHAT DO U USE???
> *


FELT FROM WALMART  BIGDOGG TRIED IT,IT'S GIVING THE HOMIE HELL.HE SAID IT'S HARDER THAN IT LOOKS.BUT, I'M GLAD HE TRYING IT.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 22 2011, 08:36 PM~20155567
> *DAMN BRO U GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN!!
> 
> IF U DONT MIND ME ASKING WHAT DO U USE???
> *


DON'T WORRY,I'M ABOUT TO DO A HOW TO TOPIC ON TINGOS INTERIORS.IT'S TOO EASY NOT TO DO MY WORK FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE WILLING TO GIVE IT A TRY. :biggrin:  :run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OK PEEPS TINGOS HAS STOPPED BEING LAZY & IS BACK ON TRACK HOMIES. :buttkick:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Good work homie


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 31 2011, 04:44 PM~20229052
> *OK PEEPS TINGOS HAS STOPPED BEING LAZY & IS BACK ON TRACK HOMIES. :buttkick:
> *


cool bro'...u know everyone needs a break frm buildin every now an den.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I use that felt shit from Wally World too, pretty handy shit. never cared much for the flocking for anything other than carpet


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sorry man, not trying to horn in on your topic. you do great work. just used the pic as an example


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 31 2011, 11:00 PM~20232651
> *I use that felt shit from Wally World too, pretty handy shit. never cared much for the flocking for anything other than carpet
> 
> 
> ...


OH CHIT COMPETITION.!!!!!!!!! HELL YEAH,LETS BATTLE *****.JUST KIDDING.GLAD YOU GETTING DOWN WITH IT,HOW LONG IT TAKE YOU TO DO THIS?MINE TOOK 2 DAYS AFTER WORK-CHECK THIS OUT  


















































IMPALAS ARE THE EASIEST FOR ME,TAKES A LIL LONGER ON KITS I'VE NEVER DONE BEFORE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

sick loco


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 31 2011, 11:00 PM~20232651
> *I use that felt shit from Wally World too, pretty handy shit. never cared much for the flocking for anything other than carpet
> 
> 
> ...


YOU USE FOIL CHROME TAPE FOR THE MIRRORS HUH.I USE TOO USE THAT STUFF IN 95.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> YOU SEE I KNEW I WASN'T CRAZY,REAL CARS HAVE MATERIAL THAT LOOK LIKE GLITTER.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 07:59 AM~20234601
> *OH CHIT COMPETITION.!!!!!!!!! HELL YEAH,LETS BATTLE *****.JUST KIDDING.GLAD YOU GETTING DOWN WITH IT,HOW LONG IT TAKE YOU TO DO THIS?MINE TOOK 2 DAYS AFTER WORK-CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


u hooked this one up right bro. that's gonna compliment that paint job very well.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 1 2011, 08:40 AM~20234791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A WEY THESE COLORS WOULD LOOK GOOD ON THE RIVI YOU SENT ME.THE PAINT IS ALMOST THE SAME QUE NO?

MAN I MISS RIDES WITH THESE INTERIORS AT THE CAR SHOWS.ONLY RADICALS HAVE THIS STUFF.THE REASON I DO THESE INTERIORS IS TOO KEEP TRADITION ALIVE.CANT FORGET WHERE WE COME FROM.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 1 2011, 07:03 AM~20234614
> *sick loco
> *


yeah, that material in the 65 vert is called sequins i think. I haven't done a model interior in years. that red/black/white is at least 5-6yrs old. I'm no competition for you, your way outa my league. like I said I was just using the pic as an example. I didn't think anyone used the felt, all I normally see is flocking. what did you use for the button sections, is that foam like out of meat packages?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 08:47 AM~20234836
> *A WEY THESE COLORS WOULD LOOK GOOD ON THE RIVI YOU SENT ME.THE PAINT IS ALMOST THE SAME QUE NO?
> 
> MAN I MISS RIDES WITH THESE INTERIORS AT THE CAR SHOWS.ONLY RADICALS HAVE THIS STUFF.THE REASON I DO THESE INTERIORS IS TOO KEEP TRADITION ALIVE.CANT FORGET WHERE WE COME FROM.
> *


 THAT INTERIOR IS TRADITIONAL, OG SHIT! MAYBE WITHOUT THE PINK QUE NO? ALL THATS IS ON THE RIVI IS ORANGE, RED, PURPS


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 08:42 AM~20234804
> *u hooked this one up right bro.  that's gonna compliment that paint job very well.
> *


MAN DIG I WISH THIS IMPALA HAD A SUNROOF IN IT OR CONVERTIBLE.WHEN THE BODY IS ON THE INTERIOR,YOU REALLY CANT SEE IT.SO IM GONNA DO THE HEADLINER TONITE WITH LOTS OF MIRRORS TO SEE IF IT CAN REFLECT SOME LIGHTING IN THERE.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 08:50 AM~20234852
> *MAN DIG I WISH THIS IMPALA HAD A SUNROOF IN IT OR CONVERTIBLE.WHEN THE BODY IS ON THE INTERIOR,YOU REALLY CANT SEE IT.SO IM GONNA DO THE HEADLINER TONITE WITH LOTS OF MIRRORS TO SEE IF IT CAN REFLECT SOME LIGHTING IN THERE.
> *


good thinking.. ur gonna have to make it a rule.. No Sunroof? No Convt top? ...no Tingos interiors!!  :ninja:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 1 2011, 08:47 AM~20234839
> *yeah, that material in the 65 vert is called sequins i think. I haven't done a model interior in years. that red/black/white is at least 5-6yrs old. I'm no competition for you, your way outa my league. like I said I was just using the pic as an example. I didn't think anyone used the felt, all I normally see is flocking. what did you use for the button sections, is that foam like out of meat packages?
> *


YOU THERE WITH ME IF YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU'VE DONE SO FAR HOMIE.TRUST ME IM NOT BULLSHITTIN.NOPE ON THE FOAM-HOBBY LOBBY SELLS A 50 PACK OF FOAM FOR LIKE 10 BUCKS IN ALL COLORS TO LAST HALF A LIFETIME IF YOU USE IT IN SMALL PEICES LIKE I DO SIR.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

man, I always loved that red 65... had forgotten all about that one. I know you're not into replicas, but that shit right there man.. you should do that one


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 07:56 AM~20234886
> *YOU THERE WITH ME IF YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU'VE DONE SO FAR HOMIE.TRUST ME IM NOT BULLSHITTIN.NOPE ON THE FOAM-HOBBY LOBBY SELLS A 50 PACK OF FOAM FOR LIKE 10 BUCKS IN ALL COLORS TO LAST HALF A LIFETIME IF YOU USE IT IN SMALL PEOCES LIKE I DO SIR.
> *


good looking out, I'll check Michael's I don't got a Hobby Lobby in my area. and thanks for the compliment :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 1 2011, 08:50 AM~20234851
> *THAT INTERIOR IS TRADITIONAL, OG SHIT! MAYBE WITHOUT THE PINK QUE NO? ALL THATS IS ON THE RIVI IS ORANGE, RED, PURPS
> *


GOT IT.SIMON.

ALRIGHT PEOPLE SO THAT NOBODY WILL THINK I'M FUCKING THEM & THEY BROTHER.(NO ****)HERE IS THE LINE UP.

716 HAS 5 KITS LEFT THAT I'M DOING.HE IS BEING PATIENT WITH ME,BUT IF HE NEEDS THE NEXT KIT DONE.HE CALLS ME THEN I KNOCK IT OUT & SHIP ASAP.I GUESS VIP YOU CAN CALL IT CAUSE THE HOMIE STOP DROPPED & ROLLED WHEN I ASKED FOR KITS.

SIR WOODGRAIN-RIVI IS HALF DONE,FINISHING NEXT
65RIVI-76 MONTE
MARINATE-RIVI
D-61 IMPALA
DIG-72 CADDY
SR WOODGRAIN-62IMPALA

I THINK THATS IT,I HAVEN'T EVEN FINISHED MY 48 FLEETLINE YET.MY MODELS COME LAST.IF IM MISSIMG SOMEBODY PLEASE LET ME KNOW.I HAVE A BUNCH OF STUFF IN MY CLOSET SORRY.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 08:56 AM~20234887
> *man, I always loved that red 65... had forgotten all about that one.  I know you're not into replicas, but that shit right there man.. you should do that one
> *


YUP SENT ME PICS,THEY WANT ME TO DO IT SIR.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 1 2011, 08:59 AM~20234912
> *good looking out, I'll check Michael's I don't got a Hobby Lobby in my area. and thanks for the compliment :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME SIR,AND MICHAELS WILL HAVE IT TOO.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 08:59 AM~20234601
> *OH CHIT COMPETITION.!!!!!!!!! HELL YEAH,LETS BATTLE *****.JUST KIDDING.GLAD YOU GETTING DOWN WITH IT,HOW LONG IT TAKE YOU TO DO THIS?MINE TOOK 2 DAYS AFTER WORK-CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...



Dam this is serious work bro u are doing it big brotha. :worship: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 10:07 AM~20234962
> *GOT IT.SIMON.
> 
> ALRIGHT PEOPLE SO THAT NOBODY WILL THINK I'M FUCKING THEM & THEY BROTHER.(NO ****)HERE IS THE LINE UP.
> ...


:wave:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yo T,
Make mine last... go ahead and knock these others guys stuff out first, let's get these guys taken care of, and then you can hook me up, no problem bro


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 1 2011, 09:52 AM~20235290
> *:wave:
> *


SNAP YO 64,THANKS FOR REMINDING ME SIR.I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ONE CAUSE MACHIO HAS IT.I WAS CALLING OUT WHATS AT THE CRIB.ADDED TO LIST THOUGH


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 10:58 AM~20235332
> *SNAP YO 64,THANKS FOR REMINDING ME SIR.I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ONE CAUSE MACHIO HAS IT.I WAS CALLING OUT WHATS AT THE CRIB.ADDED TO LIST THOUGH
> *


Soon as I get it painted will ship out bro to u but no rush homie. It's gonna be a while before I get it on track.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 1 2011, 09:53 AM~20235300
> *Yo T,
> Make mine last... go ahead and knock these others guys stuff out first, let's get these guys taken care of, and then you can hook me up, no problem bro
> *


THANKS RAUL I'M TRYING MY BEST CARNAL. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 09:07 AM~20234962
> *GOT IT.SIMON.
> 
> ALRIGHT PEOPLE SO THAT NOBODY WILL THINK I'M FUCKING THEM & THEY BROTHER.(NO ****)HERE IS THE LINE UP.
> ...


yo, you can put my caddy on the back burner too bro. I want you to finish at least one of your own before fuckin with mine.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 1 2011, 10:05 AM~20235383
> *yo, you can put my caddy on the back burner too bro.  I want you to finish at least one of your own before fuckin with mine.
> *


THANKS DIG.REALLY HELPING ME OUT KINFOLK. :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn homie, You doin yo thang on the interior. Awesome stuff


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 1 2011, 12:49 PM~20236413
> *Damn homie, You doin yo thang on the interior. Awesome stuff
> *


YUP THATS ALL IM GOOD AT.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: supp tingo :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 01:21 PM~20236581
> *:wave: supp tingo :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP FRANKIE.YOU GET THE HANG OF THE INTERIORS YET. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 11:34 AM~20236667
> *WHAT UP FRANKIE.YOU GET THE HANG OF THE INTERIORS YET. :biggrin:
> *


simon limon


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 10:07 AM~20234962
> *GOT IT.SIMON.
> 
> ALRIGHT PEOPLE SO THAT NOBODY WILL THINK I'M FUCKING THEM & THEY BROTHER.(NO ****)HERE IS THE LINE UP.
> ...


u know i aint gonna trip bro'...u can take all da time u want wit my '61. wit all da other shit u got goin...i know we jus takin time frm da bomb squad. im wit Raul on dis one...u can make mine da very last, at lease after u get a few of urs done. u got a show u need to prepare for...dere aint nothin out here any time soon. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice work homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yo Emilio I should be done by manana carnal.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Chingon Wey... :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

THIS SOME TIGHT SHIT BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome dude, what do you use for material on this? I want to give it a go on one of my cars down the road.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 11:33 AM~20264586
> *
> 
> 
> ...











trunk finished


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 11:33 AM~20264586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 hood & door panels are fuckin beautiful :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

raising the bar man


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 12:39 PM~20265097
> *
> 
> 
> ...












headliner done now too rifgt after the trunk.now yo trunk & seats with dash y se acabo.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 03:39 PM~20265862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Check it Emilio,headliner fits snugg niggy.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 10:33 AM~20264586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 oh shit shit shit.. this mo fo is amazing.. testify I see the light.. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dang that interior looks killa !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:wow: Bro your work is UNTOUCHABLE.... Hope to one day get work done from U.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 01:50 PM~20265943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin bad ass tingo!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 5 2011, 04:08 PM~20266051
> *thats fuckin bad ass tingo!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dash & trunk.doing the seats tomorrow to finish your rivi Sr Woodgrain,hope you like carnal.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 06:37 PM~20267150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## EastSideMuscle (Apr 5, 2011)

Your work is amazing, my dude. Love the mirror look.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

I really like your work homie, the only thing i dont like is the steering wheels, JMO


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

> THATS LOOKIN REAL GOOD. FOUND SOME MATERIAL THINK ITS FOAM LOOK SORD OF LIKE THE STUFF U USE. SOME EVEN HAS GLITTER ON IT GONNA GET SOME SOON TO DO A 51 CHEVY. ANY POINTERS U CAN GIVE WILL BE GREATLY APPRICIATED. WHAT TYPE OF GLUE TO BOND AND SO ON.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 10:33 AM~20264586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OFF THE FUCKIN CHAIN!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 



looks like I do got some comp! :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: clean work tingo :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 04:37 PM~20267150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jaw dropping work homie i dont know wat to say homie im so speach less the bar has been raised to another level. i freken lov it carnalito muchas gracias a million times homie. i lov that u match the patterns from the trunk n hood to the roof. 

again thxz bro for everything :biggrin:  :0


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 5 2011, 08:01 PM~20268405
> *OFF THE FUCKIN CHAIN!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> looks like I do got some comp! :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not even.Im not your competition.you can already this kind of work.Just get back on it again.It's easy,you know.

For the guy who wanted pointers a few replies up on here.I use the regular model car glue that you can find anywhere.The TESTORS orange tube.And, for pointers all you need is some sharp scissors & an old school love for interiors.

For the other guy who doesn't like the steering wheels,well what can I say.Can't please everybody homie.But, just buy me a gang load of chain steering wheels & we can solve that problem real quick.lol.on the cool THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON.

I'm glad Sinicle knows how to do these interiors.I gave him the lowdown on Sat. on all the material that I use with all my tools.I myself am amazed with the info he gave me in return.

I know you guys always ask how to do these interiors etc.And, I never reply.I'm very sorry but till I see you try or actually do one then I will most defenitly spill the beans to you also.

Well start a thread for a HOW TO on TINGOS INTERIORS & get some votes in.I'll show pics & step by step on this stuff,cuz beleive me.IT'S TOO FUCKIN EASY.  

Other than that thanks for the props my layitlow fam.Tingos is in this bitch


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 10:42 PM~20269629
> *not even.Im not your competition.you can already this kind of work.Just get back on it again.It's easy,you know.
> 
> For the guy who wanted pointers a few replies up on here.I use the regular model car glue that you can find anywhere.The TESTORS orange tube.And,  for pointers all you need is some sharp scissors & an old school love for interiors.
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: IM DOWN ON THIS I WANT IN ON THE ACTION.. :cheesy: ILL TRY ONE MYSELF AN SHOW YA! THEN IM IN ON SOME POINTERS..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2011, 09:19 PM~20269374
> *jaw dropping work homie i dont know wat to say  homie im so speach less the bar has been raised to another level. i freken lov it carnalito  muchas gracias  a million times homie. i lov that u match the patterns  from the trunk n hood to the roof.
> 
> again thxz bro for everything  :biggrin:    :0
> *


you're very welcome Emilio.You hooked it up with a lot resin parts carnal.So I'm not trying to disapoint you.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:42 PM~20269629
> *not even.Im not your competition.you can already this kind of work.Just get back on it again.It's easy,you know.
> 
> For the guy who wanted pointers a few replies up on here.I use the regular model car glue that you can find anywhere.The TESTORS orange tube.And,  for pointers all you need is some sharp scissors & an old school love for interiors.
> ...


Thanks for the reply homie, I bet the steering wheels look better in person, i some day will give a shot at this, cause you really puttin out some bad ass work, puts them in their own class up at the top, authentic lowrider style


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:42 PM~20269629
> *not even.Im not your competition.you can already this kind of work.Just get back on it again.It's easy,you know.
> 
> For the guy who wanted pointers a few replies up on here.I use the regular model car glue that you can find anywhere.The TESTORS orange tube.And,  for pointers all you need is some sharp scissors & an old school love for interiors.
> ...


yeah we may use the same materials, (sometimes :dunno: haha) but that don't mean we make the same shit!!! YO! I'm tellin ya...THE SHIT'S OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

DAMN!!! ay Tingos...dat Rivi is off da hook bro'. almost like da '67 u did for me...but da '67 interior goes rite wit da patterns dat Machio put down on it. an da L.U.G.K. jus puts it on another level all on its own...not sayin dat all da other interiors aint any less or any more. jus sayin dat u da work is over da top bro'...like RICHPHOTOS said "Authentic". :biggrin: :biggrin:  i can never thank u enough bro'... :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship: Tingos :worship:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

eah you ever get that ex-cab nissan i sent ya?
ya never got back to me... :happysad:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 6 2011, 05:50 AM~20271930
> *eah you ever get that ex-cab nissan i sent ya?
> ya  never got back to me... :happysad:
> *


YES SIR SURE DID.THANKS JERAL,YOU HOOKED ME UP WITH SOME GREAT KITS MAN.CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH.THE NEXT KIT I DO FOR YOU WILL BE BETTER THAN THE FIRST 2 I PROMISE SIR.ILL LET YOU KNOW WHICH ONE IT IS WHEN I GET HOME AND LOOK THROUGH YOUR KITS.THAT WAY YOU CAN CUT A SUNROOF ON IT.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 5 2011, 03:03 PM~20266011
> *:wow:  Bro your work is UNTOUCHABLE.... Hope to one day get work done from U.
> *


ANYTIME JUST THAT YOU MIGHT HAVE TO WAIT,THERE IS A WAITING LINE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 5 2011, 02:52 PM~20265948
> *oh shit shit shit.. this mo fo is amazing..  testify I see the light.. :wow:
> *


AY HYDRO I FORGOT KINFOLK,I HAVE YOUR WAGON TO DO ALSO.IN THE LINE UP TOO HOMIE.  

DON'T WORRY I'M KNOCKING STUFF FAST RIGHT NOW.TINGOS IS IN THE ZONE.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 6 2011, 12:52 AM~20271363
> *yeah we may use the same materials, (sometimes :dunno: haha) but that don't mean we make the same shit!!! YO!  I'm tellin ya...THE SHIT'S OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!
> *


I'M GLAD YOU ON HERE WEY TO CHANGE THE GAME.THE HARDEST THING ABOUT THESE INTERIORS IS TO KEEP THEM FROM LOOKING ALIKE.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

when I jam rap.I bang the 90's gangsta shit wile building my models.Unless I'm jammin UGK,thats a different story man.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 12:18 PM~20273587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

talk about memory lane with that domino joint! :biggrin:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:42 PM~20269629
> *not even.Im not your competition.you can already this kind of work.Just get back on it again.It's easy,you know.
> 
> For the guy who wanted pointers a few replies up on here.I use the regular model car glue that you can find anywhere.The TESTORS orange tube.And,  for pointers all you need is some sharp scissors & an old school love for interiors.
> ...


right on gonna do one this week see how it comes out.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Me too! I'm gonna do it :inout:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yo TINGO, Machio is gonna give you the dashboard and seats for the Monte when you see him over the weekend.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 6 2011, 10:01 PM~20278781
> *Yo TINGO, Machio is gonna give you the dashboard and seats for the Monte when you see him over the weekend.
> *


10-4 RAUL.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 12:18 PM~20273587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 10:18 AM~20273587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bumpin down memory lane.. @ 3:30 in the morning..
hell yeaaaa!


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 1 2011, 08:56 AM~20234886
> *YOU THERE WITH ME IF YOU CAN DO WHAT YOU'VE DONE SO FAR HOMIE.TRUST ME IM NOT BULLSHITTIN.NOPE ON THE FOAM-HOBBY LOBBY SELLS A 50 PACK OF FOAM FOR LIKE 10 BUCKS IN ALL COLORS TO LAST HALF A LIFETIME IF YOU USE IT IN SMALL PEICES LIKE I DO SIR.
> *


How's about a link or pic of the packaging. Still trying to be as good as you bro.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IceMan555_@Apr 8 2011, 06:41 AM~20289538
> *How's about a link or pic of the packaging. Still trying to be as good as you bro.
> *


CAN YOU GIVE ME TILL TUE? I'LL GO TO THE STORE AND TAKE PICS OF ALL THE STUFF I BUY & THE TOOLS I USE HOMIE.  MY DAYS OFF ARE MON & TUE BUT MY JOB MAKING ME WORK THIS MONDAY.YES I WORK WEEKENDS DAMN IT.LOL.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2011, 09:19 PM~20269374
> *jaw dropping work homie i dont know wat to say  homie im so speach less the bar has been raised to another level. i freken lov it carnalito  muchas gracias  a million times homie. i lov that u match the patterns  from the trunk n hood to the roof.
> 
> again thxz bro for everything  :biggrin:    :0
> *


EMILIO,SENDING YOUR RIVI BACK HOME TODAY SIR.IT WAS AN HONOR DOING THE GUTS ON IT CARNAL.

ILL TEXT YOU THE TRACKING NUMBER.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 8 2011, 09:01 AM~20290642
> *EMILIO,SENDING YOUR RIVI BACK HOME TODAY SIR.IT WAS AN HONOR DOING THE GUTS ON IT CARNAL.
> 
> ILL TEXT YOU THE TRACKING NUMBER.
> *


im very pleased with it homie, im going to try to do something like that someday lol hahahahahahahha thxz tingo a million times


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 8 2011, 08:42 AM~20290046
> *CAN YOU GIVE ME TILL TUE? I'LL GO TO THE STORE AND TAKE PICS OF ALL THE STUFF I BUY & THE TOOLS I USE HOMIE.  MY DAYS OFF ARE MON & TUE BUT MY JOB MAKING ME WORK THIS MONDAY.YES I WORK WEEKENDS DAMN IT.LOL.
> *


Just like building. Take your time, bro. I'm willing to wait


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

man I was rollin with some homies lastnite in funky town.Dont worry the 67 looks better on 13's when he he puts them on.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Postin up some pics for Tingo, nother one in da books.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 08:15 AM~20327264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE PICS FOR ME MACHIO,PHOTOBUCKET IS TRIPPIN.LOL


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 9 2011, 09:34 AM~20296992
> *:biggrin:
> *


ORALE MARINATE,YO RED RIV IS BOXED & READY TO GO BACK TO YOU SIR,UPS 2ND DAY AIR,WILL TEXT YOU THE TRACKING NUMBER CARNAL.


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

thats some bad ass work loco :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

This Ranfla is just flat out Nasty! Great work work Tingos!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

them colors really pop in this pic. NICE


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 07:15 AM~20327264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn tingo that bitch is clean much props!!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 09:15 AM~20327264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all hail :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship: Tingos :worship:

bad ass wey...cant wait to c da finished pics on da club thread. :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 14 2011, 02:15 AM~20335658
> *all hail :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship: Tingos :worship:
> 
> bad ass wey...cant wait to c da finished pics on da club thread. :wow:
> *


some killer work in here ... :worship: :worship: 
just dont forget about me :happysad:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 07:12 AM~20336274
> *some killer work in here ... :worship:  :worship:
> just dont forget about me :happysad:
> *


YOU KNOW I GOTS YOU J.YOU KNOW WHAT.I'LL START YOUR REMAINDING KITS TODAY & KNOCK ALL THEM OUT FOR YOU HOMIE.I KNOW I BEEN HAVING YOU ON HOLD.I WAS JUST ROTATING ALL THE KITS I HAVE HOMIE.BUT, I GOT YOU MAN.

YO MASTER D-THE RIVI BELONGS TO MARINATE,I JUST DID THE GUTS WEY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie that interior is killa as usual bro !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 13 2011, 07:15 AM~20327264
> *
> 
> 
> ...



off da chaaaaain :cheesy:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

So Homie Tingo finaly pulled da Fleet Line out da box,got dat drop top almost ready to put in your hands also,bomb squad geting ready to ignite summer 2011....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 19 2011, 08:11 AM~20371726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah, finish that mutha up already! & :0 droptop :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 19 2011, 08:11 AM~20371726
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You are the master my friend!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS FAM.IT'S ON IN THIS BITCH.TINGOS IS CRUNK MY ******,LIKE RIDIN ON THE X. :run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ok here is my backyard boogie photoshoot.lol.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

HOPE YALL LIKES,I KNOW I DO. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 20 2011, 10:09 AM~20380503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hellz yeah! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

VERY CLEAN!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Your new badge... floss it proudly bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 20 2011, 11:09 AM~20380503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The pics are clean homie. 
That's a good line up :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Master :worship: TINGOS :worship: bad ass line up wey... :wow: :wow:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm loving the trokita carnal!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 23 2011, 01:32 AM~20401098
> *I'm loving the trokita carnal!
> *


THATS MY GIRLS TRUCK.SHE LOVES THAT THING.IM GLAD THE HOMIES LIKE MY LITTLE LINEUP.THANKS FOR THE BADGE RAUL.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 20 2011, 09:09 AM~20380503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight homie!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SICK BUILDS IN HERE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 20 2011, 09:09 AM~20380503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 gET DOWN TINGO.. THATS A STRONG LINE UP... I LOVE THE TRUCK, THE BOMB
AND THE TREY THE MOST.. MY BACK YARD LOOKS LIKE IRAQ.. IT NEEDS ALOT OF WORK.. BUT ITS PAID FOR..


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

good shit tingo!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO JERAL,SENDING YO PROMO INTERIOR BACK TODAY SIR,HOPE YOU LIKE IT.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 08:51 AM~20421902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah looks killer....now maybe ill do something over here ...lol.. i have done shit since april 10 :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :biggrin: CHINGON GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nice!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

That just looks DIRRRTTTTYYYYY! Nice look Tingo!


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 07:51 AM~20421902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:51 AM~20421902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good fam! :wave: :420:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

so far here is what I have for you Raul 

I know I will not finish tonite cause I'm watching the MAVS game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick work like always homie


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 07:51 AM~20496291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man I am digging it! Got that old school feel I wanted! You are the man Tingos!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> that monte came out clean that interior looks clean much props tingo! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 08:51 AM~20496291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: this one looks tight homie... cant wait to see it done raul... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn bro, you got down on this one.. fuckin' love it!


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 07:51 AM~20496291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:run: :run: :run: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> :0 THIS IS OUT OF HAND TINGO!! :wow: THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF MY FAV'S FOR SURE!! :biggrin:


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 07:51 AM~20496291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

your killin it with that monte tingos!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 08:51 AM~20496291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay wey...dis is off da hook carnal. INTERIOR KING :worship: Tingos :worship: at it again... :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: cabron ready for some more az cars? :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO RAUL HERE IS YO HOOD & DOOR PANELS


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WAS KICKIN WITH THE HOMIES FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS YESTERDAY AFTER THE DALLAS MAVERICKS GAME,AND WENT FOR A CRUISE WITH THE HOMIES IN THE 62 IMPALA,THANKS TO THE HOMIE JAY FOR LETTIN A ***** ROLL.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 9 2011, 06:40 PM~20517341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that duece is wicked!! nice door panels and hood to the guts tingos!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ocho%hustlers_@May 6 2011, 08:23 AM~20496419
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






























HEY OCHO HERE IS YO 57,TAZ HOMIE SPRAYED IT & I FINISHED FOILING IT LASTNITE,GONNA DO THE GUTS & SEND HER BACK FOR YOU TO PUT IT TOGETHER SIR.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

That monte really has a nice flow..
your boys 62 is very clean..
and that 57 is just plane hot..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 08:05 AM~20528591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Monte looks amazing T!
Tell Jay, we need to get together to get pictures of Cutie Pie and the 62....
and the 57, has a super clean paint... supa' dupa' wet... Ocho make sure you have your mop ready to sop up all that drippin' candy!


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 07:05 AM~20528591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What paint did you use on that? That's about the color I'm looking at for my '40


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 11 2011, 08:32 AM~20528749
> *What paint did you use on that? That's about the color I'm looking at for my '40
> *


LET ME ASK MY HOMIE TAZ FOR THE PAINT #'S IF YOU LIKE? :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 07:34 AM~20528759
> *LET ME ASK MY HOMIE TAZ FOR THE PAINT #'S IF YOU LIKE? :biggrin:
> *


sure thing.. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2011, 01:48 AM~20501872
> *:wow: cabron ready for some more az cars? :biggrin:
> *


YUP CARNAL,ANYTIME. :biggrin: I NEED A SPRAY FROM YALL FOR MY COLLECTION TOO WEY


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 08:05 AM~20528591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: dam that looks sick :biggrin: cant wait :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 09:05 AM~20528591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie TAZ got down on da paint job :wow: bad ass!!! always gettin down on da foilin ay Tingos :wow: '57 lookin good bro'...clean. :worship: el reyes :worship: Tingos/TAZ :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS,May 11 2011









Thats beautiful right there! Can't wait to see it paired up with the interior.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

i see you putting it down tingo do yo thang way! :wow: :420:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 12 2011, 07:43 PM~20540466
> *i see you putting it down tingo do yo thang way! :wow:  :420:    :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 12 2011, 06:43 PM~20540466
> *i see you putting it down tingo do yo thang way! :wow:  :420:    :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


Im on it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

What's happenin playa! A little birdie told me you have recieved a hearse the other day? After seein the paint, any ideas on what you're gonna do? :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 13 2011, 08:12 AM~20544521
> *What's happenin playa! A little birdie told me you have recieved a hearse the other day?  After seein the paint, any ideas on what you're gonna do? :biggrin:
> *


NO NOT YET SIR,I'M ON A -GETTING THROWED- DRINKING SPREE RIGHT NOW.DOING IT AGAIN TONITE & SATURDAY FOR SURE,AND IF THE MAVS PLAY SUNDAY,THEN YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.

GIVE ME IDEAS ON WHAT YOU MIGHT WANT CAUSE IT WONT TAKE MUCH FOR ME TO TURN THIS BITCH INSIDE OUT.

IM SORRY MY NIGG-JUST GOING THROUGH SOME THANGS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 13 2011, 10:28 AM~20545604
> *NO NOT YET SIR,I'M ON A -GETTING THROWED- DRINKING SPREE RIGHT NOW.DOING IT AGAIN TONITE & SATURDAY FOR SURE,AND IF THE MAVS PLAY SUNDAY,THEN YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.
> 
> GIVE ME IDEAS ON WHAT YOU MIGHT WANT CAUSE IT WONT TAKE MUCH FOR ME TO TURN THIS BITCH INSIDE OUT.
> ...


I'm a come kick it wit u today wey,let's get trowed...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 13 2011, 01:28 PM~20545604
> *NO NOT YET SIR,I'M ON A -GETTING THROWED- DRINKING SPREE RIGHT NOW.DOING IT AGAIN TONITE & SATURDAY FOR SURE,AND IF THE MAVS PLAY SUNDAY,THEN YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.
> 
> GIVE ME IDEAS ON WHAT YOU MIGHT WANT CAUSE IT WONT TAKE MUCH FOR ME TO TURN THIS BITCH INSIDE OUT.
> ...



It's cool B.  Do your thang bro. I know life is a bitch bro. Believe me, I live that shit.  Just do what you do bro. Get your mind right. All I ask is that you can have it done before September :roflmao: :thumbsup:


Tingos style is good with me. You got all kinds of room to do what you need to. I aint picky, and you kill the game with your style, so Im just sittin back and waitin homie.  :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

This fool Tingo just called me on the phone and asked me what i was doing?
I told him (I am at home whoring up all the model threads on layitlow)
then i said.: what are you doing?:
he said: Shit wey, I am at a car show. drunk as fuck, getting my whore on 
for real Nikka! :uh:lol so i am like: Get the fuck off the phone fool.. and take a 
picture of a girl with big legs for me! 
(That fool better have my picture when he gets home) if wifey see's it just tell her it was for me!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 15 2011, 03:30 PM~20557893
> *This fool Tingo just called me on the phone and asked me what i was doing?
> I told him (I am at home  whoring up all the model threads on layitlow)
> then i said.: what are you doing?:
> ...



PS. when you get home, open your mail and look at my Trey,, so you can tell me if its worth saving or not! ( when your sober enough to see straight) 
Thanks for calling wey!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 9 2011, 08:40 PM~20517341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: I love that Low Low! Is that the one painted by The Kandy Man , Fabian ? 

Makes me think about using some HOK KK02 Kandy Lime Gold !


----------



## 2doorlac (Jan 7, 2008)

When can I drop off my 50 burb ese! I neen some of that s
sweet interior u do


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 07:28 AM~20561477
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  I love that Low Low! Is that the one painted by The Kandy Man , Fabian ?
> 
> Makes me think about using some HOK KK02 Kandy Lime Gold !
> *


YUP KANDY MAN


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2doorlac_@May 19 2011, 05:10 AM~20583974
> *When can I drop off my 50 burb ese! I neen some of that s
> sweet interior u do
> *


WHAT UP JOSE-HOW THE FUCK YOU BEEN KINFOLK.SEND A TOW TRUCK TO BLACKS CRIB TO PICK UP MY BOMB,READY TO PAINT THAT BITCH & SHUT DOWN ALL THE STREET BOMBS IN DALLAS WITH MY FEDERAL SIREN.IS YOUR BURBAN PAINTED?GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU ON HERE SINCE YOU CANT CALL A *****.LOL


WHAT IT DO L.I.L. IM READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG.MY DRINKING STREAK IS OVER.EXCEPT TONITE WEY'S-THE MAVS ARE PLAYING.LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 19 2011, 08:45 AM~20584636
> *WHAT UP JOSE-HOW THE FUCK YOU BEEN KINFOLK.SEND A TOW TRUCK TO BLACKS CRIB TO PICK UP MY BOMB,READY TO PAINT THAT BITCH & SHUT DOWN ALL THE STREET BOMBS IN DALLAS WITH MY FEDERAL SIREN.IS YOUR BURBAN PAINTED?GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU ON HERE SINCE YOU CANT CALL A *****.LOL
> WHAT IT DO L.I.L. IM READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG.MY DRINKING STREAK IS OVER.EXCEPT TONITE WEY'S-THE MAVS ARE PLAYING.LOL
> 
> ...


LOL.. hell yeah Mavs are gonna kill em


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

,que Onda Tingo,.. :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 19 2011, 09:03 AM~20584722
> *,que Onda Tingo,.. :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN,WAITING ON YOU WEY.I FINISHED FOILING RAUL'S MONTE.ILL BE AT YO CRIB TODAY TO PICK UP HIS OTHER PARTS. :biggrin:


----------



## 2doorlac (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 19 2011, 07:45 AM~20584636
> *WHAT UP JOSE-HOW THE FUCK YOU BEEN KINFOLK.SEND A TOW TRUCK TO BLACKS CRIB TO PICK UP MY BOMB,READY TO PAINT THAT BITCH & SHUT DOWN ALL THE STREET BOMBS IN DALLAS WITH MY FEDERAL SIREN.IS YOUR BURBAN PAINTED?GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU ON HERE SINCE YOU CANT CALL A *****.LOL
> WHAT IT DO L.I.L. IM READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG.MY DRINKING STREAK IS OVER.EXCEPT TONITE WEY'S-THE MAVS ARE PLAYING.LOL
> 
> ...



Ya estuvo homie, Im on my way with the flatbed. I my self been 
putting some work on the 51, how's yours coming along. Has black
done his part so I can get my hands on it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 9 2011, 05:40 PM~20517341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS BADASS WEY I SHOOD A DID MY DEUCE THIS COLOR :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2doorlac_@May 19 2011, 10:18 AM~20585176
> *Ya estuvo homie, Im on my way with the flatbed. I my self been
> putting some work on the 51, how's yours coming along. Has black
> done his part so I can get my hands on it.
> *




95% DONE WEY


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR BEING OUT OF WACK LATELY,MY ATITUDE ON LIFE RIGHT NOW IS -FTW-.I HAVE A MAJOR RESPONSIBILTY TO ATTEND TO & ITS FUCKIN WITH A ***** NAME TINGOS.IM A COOL AS ***** IF YOU KNOW ME.IM COLD AT HEART & COULD CARELESS WHAT PEEPS THINK OF ME.IM ALWAYS DOWN & HAVE A HOMIES BACK.I JUST FEEL LIKE I CANT HELP MYSELF RIGHT NOW.MY WORLD IS CAVING IN AROUND ME & ITS A FUCKED FEELING.I WILL GET YALLS RIDES FINISHED ASAP-THEN TAKING A BREAK FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.


I ALWAYS WANTED TO MAKE MY MARK ON THESE INTERIORS SINCE I WAS A TEENAGER.AND, NOW I BELEIVE THAT I HAVE.LONG LIVE THE INTERIOR KING-TINGOS


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 20 2011, 11:23 AM~20593587
> *I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR BEING OUT OF WACK LATELY,MY ATITUDE ON LIFE RIGHT NOW IS -FTW-.I HAVE A  MAJOR RESPONSIBILTY TO ATTEND TO & ITS FUCKIN WITH A ***** NAME TINGOS.IM A COOL AS ***** IF YOU KNOW ME.IM COLD AT HEART & COULD CARELESS WHAT PEEPS THINK OF ME.IM ALWAYS DOWN & HAVE A HOMIES BACK.I JUST FEEL LIKE I CANT HELP MYSELF RIGHT NOW.MY WORLD IS CAVING IN AROUND ME & ITS A FUCKED FEELING.I WILL GET YALLS RIDES FINISHED ASAP-THEN TAKING A BREAK FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.
> I ALWAYS WANTED TO MAKE MY MARK ON THESE INTERIORS SINCE I WAS A TEENAGER.AND, NOW I BELEIVE THAT I HAVE.LONG LIVE THE INTERIOR KING-TINGOS
> *


4sho!!!!  :yes: :worship: :420: :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 20 2011, 12:23 PM~20593587
> *I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR BEING OUT OF WACK LATELY,MY ATITUDE ON LIFE RIGHT NOW IS -FTW-.I HAVE A  MAJOR RESPONSIBILTY TO ATTEND TO & ITS FUCKIN WITH A ***** NAME TINGOS.IM A COOL AS ***** IF YOU KNOW ME.IM COLD AT HEART & COULD CARELESS WHAT PEEPS THINK OF ME.IM ALWAYS DOWN & HAVE A HOMIES BACK.I JUST FEEL LIKE I CANT HELP MYSELF RIGHT NOW.MY WORLD IS CAVING IN AROUND ME & ITS A FUCKED FEELING.I WILL GET YALLS RIDES FINISHED ASAP-THEN TAKING A BREAK FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.
> I ALWAYS WANTED TO MAKE MY MARK ON THESE INTERIORS SINCE I WAS A TEENAGER.AND, NOW I BELEIVE THAT I HAVE.LONG LIVE THE INTERIOR KING-TINGOS
> *


feel ya homie & no worries man, do what you gotta do!! We'll be here!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 20 2011, 03:00 PM~20593973
> *feel ya homie & no worries man, do what you gotta do!! We'll be here!!!
> *


x2 homie take your time we aint going no where :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 20 2011, 11:23 AM~20593587
> *I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR BEING OUT OF WACK LATELY,MY ATITUDE ON LIFE RIGHT NOW IS -FTW-.I HAVE A  MAJOR RESPONSIBILTY TO ATTEND TO & ITS FUCKIN WITH A ***** NAME TINGOS.IM A COOL AS ***** IF YOU KNOW ME.IM COLD AT HEART & COULD CARELESS WHAT PEEPS THINK OF ME.IM ALWAYS DOWN & HAVE A HOMIES BACK.I JUST FEEL LIKE I CANT HELP MYSELF RIGHT NOW.MY WORLD IS CAVING IN AROUND ME & ITS A FUCKED FEELING.I WILL GET YALLS RIDES FINISHED ASAP-THEN TAKING A BREAK FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.
> I ALWAYS WANTED TO MAKE MY MARK ON THESE INTERIORS SINCE I WAS A TEENAGER.AND, NOW I BELEIVE THAT I HAVE.LONG LIVE THE INTERIOR KING-TINGOS
> *


ALL HAIL!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 20 2011, 11:23 AM~20593587
> *I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR BEING OUT OF WACK LATELY,MY ATITUDE ON LIFE RIGHT NOW IS -FTW-.I HAVE A  MAJOR RESPONSIBILTY TO ATTEND TO & ITS FUCKIN WITH A ***** NAME TINGOS.IM A COOL AS ***** IF YOU KNOW ME.IM COLD AT HEART & COULD CARELESS WHAT PEEPS THINK OF ME.IM ALWAYS DOWN & HAVE A HOMIES BACK.I JUST FEEL LIKE I CANT HELP MYSELF RIGHT NOW.MY WORLD IS CAVING IN AROUND ME & ITS A FUCKED FEELING.I WILL GET YALLS RIDES FINISHED ASAP-THEN TAKING A BREAK FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.
> I ALWAYS WANTED TO MAKE MY MARK ON THESE INTERIORS SINCE I WAS A TEENAGER.AND, NOW I BELEIVE THAT I HAVE.LONG LIVE THE INTERIOR KING-TINGOS
> *


EVERY DAY ABOVE GROUND IS A GOOD DAY...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 20 2011, 07:42 PM~20595596
> *EVERY DAY ABOVE GROUND IS A GOOD DAY...
> *


X2 Machio

no worries Tingos bro'...we b here wen u get bak wey. L.U.G.K. is always gonna hold it down on LIL... :biggrin: all hail :worship: el rey :worship: Tingos :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO RAUL,YO MONTE WILL BE DONE TODAY CARNAL. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

D-Town Tingos!!! I went to the store today and picked up all the stuff, except I couldnt find that mirror board  I have a few other things I will try in place of it, but I will still try and find some of that stuff! Thanks for puttin your tips out there B!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ORALE RAUL YO MONTE IS FINISHED,NOW FOR YOU TO HAVE FUN PUTTING IT TOGETHER.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 23 2011, 06:59 PM~20612586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always top work in here ! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship: :worship:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

is the rod in this pic what you use for the lines in the foam tingo's?!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 23 2011, 06:33 PM~20612812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup its in the tingos interior thread where I show the tools


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tingos, my bad homie. I thought I posted that up in the how to topic you did. I didnt mean to whore up your topic. 


On the next though, that monte interior is :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

need and clean work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 23 2011, 05:36 PM~20612838
> *yup its in the tingos interior thread where I show the tools
> *


 :uh: i thought so, sorry for my lazyness to go look! :happysad: not to be a male groupie, but your guts get better with each one done! (no ****)!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 20 2011, 11:23 AM~20593587
> *I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR BEING OUT OF WACK LATELY,MY ATITUDE ON LIFE RIGHT NOW IS -FTW-.I HAVE A  MAJOR RESPONSIBILTY TO ATTEND TO & ITS FUCKIN WITH A ***** NAME TINGOS.IM A COOL AS ***** IF YOU KNOW ME.IM COLD AT HEART & COULD CARELESS WHAT PEEPS THINK OF ME.IM ALWAYS DOWN & HAVE A HOMIES BACK.I JUST FEEL LIKE I CANT HELP MYSELF RIGHT NOW.MY WORLD IS CAVING IN AROUND ME & ITS A FUCKED FEELING.I WILL GET YALLS RIDES FINISHED ASAP-THEN TAKING A BREAK FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.
> I ALWAYS WANTED TO MAKE MY MARK ON THESE INTERIORS SINCE I WAS A TEENAGER.AND, NOW I BELEIVE THAT I HAVE.LONG LIVE THE INTERIOR KING-TINGOS
> *


nah fuck that! hey bro: my bad for not seeing your post until now.. 
I hide from my problems behind these models dogg! 
But trust me bro? I know this shit is just plastic and paint..and it will probably 
out live alot of us! but i am not trying to find that out no time soon.. nor do i wish to see any of my homies make any potentially careless or destructive move's that would 
shorten or lessing there quality of life! your a smart dude. go ahead and do what ever it is that you feel you have to do! just use the brain that God gave you when you do it.. and call a motha fucka when ever you want to talk...
And yea the Monte Carlo work is tight as hell.....
you got that right..
LONG LIVE THE INTERIOR MOTHA FUCKIN KING..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 23 2011, 06:59 PM~20612586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! :wow: ay Tingos...interior is lookin sik bro'. Raul...ur Monte is gonna b off da hook!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 23 2011, 11:09 AM~20610161
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tingo Gracias! THis is gonna put a "stranglehold" on the competition! Your work is amazing bro! LUGK 4-eva!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 20 2011, 12:23 PM~20593587
> *I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR BEING OUT OF WACK LATELY,MY ATITUDE ON LIFE RIGHT NOW IS -FTW-.I HAVE A  MAJOR RESPONSIBILTY TO ATTEND TO & ITS FUCKIN WITH A ***** NAME TINGOS.IM A COOL AS ***** IF YOU KNOW ME.IM COLD AT HEART & COULD CARELESS WHAT PEEPS THINK OF ME.IM ALWAYS DOWN & HAVE A HOMIES BACK.I JUST FEEL LIKE I CANT HELP MYSELF RIGHT NOW.MY WORLD IS CAVING IN AROUND ME & ITS A FUCKED FEELING.I WILL GET YALLS RIDES FINISHED ASAP-THEN TAKING A BREAK FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.
> I ALWAYS WANTED TO MAKE MY MARK ON THESE INTERIORS SINCE I WAS A TEENAGER.AND, NOW I BELEIVE THAT I HAVE.LONG LIVE THE INTERIOR KING-TINGOS
> *



Aqui 'stamos bro! Let me know if there is anything we can do.... sometimes a person to talk to is all you need to help you out... my door is always open.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 24 2011, 01:40 PM~20618618
> *Tingo Gracias! THis is gonna put a "stranglehold" on the competition! Your work is amazing bro! LUGK 4-eva!
> *


hell yeah It is cant wait to see it snapped raul is going to be a clean ass build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 24 2011, 01:43 PM~20618634
> *Aqui 'stamos bro! Let me know if there is anything we can do.... sometimes a person to talk to is all you need to help you out... my door is always open.
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Make no mistake ....... these interiors are TOP NOTCH !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

AWEREADY THANKS EVERYBO  DY


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yes I know Jimmy Hendrix is the original player for LITTLE WING,but this car is a TEXAS EDITION so I have to play STEVIE RAY VAUGHN from DALLAS OAK CLIFF TEXAS

here is yo 57 Ocho.have fun putting her together.And, her name is LITTLE WING.Hope you like the name too wey.  

sending her yo way tomorrow carnal. :biggrin: 

















































































uffin: uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 25 2011, 05:08 PM~20628050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that build looks firme tingo!! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:  :drama:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 25 2011, 06:16 PM~20628102
> *that build looks firme tingo!! :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:    :drama:
> *


thanks for letting me kick it all day yesterday at yo crib wey.not bad for a one day interior que no?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 25 2011, 07:08 PM~20628050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was just rite now jaming to jimmy ! then I see it here :cheesy: 

that 57 is tight homie u got down tingo. :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

STARTING THE CLUB WAGON TONITE,TO GET ME STUPID FOR THE HEARSE THAT IS NEXT.DO OR DIE,HANGMAN TIME.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 09:59 AM~20632296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO...HOWS THE OTHER TUBS GOING? GIVE ME A CALL ...


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 25 2011, 06:08 PM~20628050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THAT LOOKS SICK TINGO YOUR ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ocho%hustlers_@May 26 2011, 11:45 AM~20633225
> *:wow: THAT LOOKS SICK TINGO YOUR ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


HOPE YOU LIKE IT,CAUSE ITS HEADING YOUR WAY TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 11:48 AM~20633242
> *HOPE YOU LIKE IT,CAUSE ITS HEADING YOUR WAY TODAY. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+May 25 2011, 05:16 PM~20628102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 07:59 AM~20632296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS PANEL WONT BE ALONE.. DIG MADE ME SOME DECALS FOR MY 40 FORD.. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 12:46 PM~20633591
> *THIS PANEL WONT BE ALONE.. DIG MADE ME SOME DECALS FOR MY 40 FORD.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: yeeah buddy.. this wknd I plan on picking up your glasshouse Markie & early next week, I'll be sending over your care package with that paint & decals.

Tingos, wutup bro!!! 57 looks dope dude :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 26 2011, 12:53 PM~20633650
> *:yes: yeeah buddy.. this wknd I plan on picking up your glasshouse Markie & early next week, I'll be sending over your care package with that paint & decals.
> 
> Tingos, wutup bro!!! 57 looks dope dude  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CLOCK WORK WEY


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 10:59 AM~20632296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 


Yo, that 54 looks sick as hell with that logo on it and two tone, and that 57 is F'n CRAZY bro! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 25 2011, 06:08 PM~20628050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Interior! And yes you are right! You can NEVER go wrong with the pride of SOC, Stevie Ray Vaughn!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 26 2011, 11:53 AM~20633650
> *:yes: yeeah buddy.. this wknd I plan on picking up your glasshouse Markie & early next week, I'll be sending over your care package with that paint & decals.
> 
> Tingos, wutup bro!!! 57 looks dope dude  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 COOL DIG.. i THINK I GOT AN INTERIOR CAGE THAT IS ALREADY PEANUT BUTTER
FOR THE GLASSHOUSE? IF NOT i WILL GET IT DONE ANYWAY.. i WILL TRY TO HAVE IT READY FOR THE SHOW HERE IN CALI IN TWO WEEKS...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 25 2011, 07:08 PM~20628050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


'57 interior lookin good Tingos... :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 12:41 PM~20633561
> *TINGO BOTH 57'S ARE OFF THE HOOK..
> DOGG YOU JUST DONT KNOW HOW MUCH YOU FUCKED ME UP WITH THAT
> STEVIE..? MY NIKK, I GOT ALL CHOKED UP.. IN A REAL WAY...
> ...


WORD HYDRO,THIS IS THE JAM ON THIS SIDE & MAKES MY NEIGHBORS MAD WHEN I CRANK IT UP.LOL.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Te aventastes wey .   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 26 2011, 05:03 PM~20635583
> *Te aventastes wey .     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 simon limon, eres un homie aventado with those guts


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 04:09 PM~20635301
> *WORD HYDRO,THIS IS THE JAM ON THIS SIDE & MAKES MY NEIGHBORS MAD WHEN I CRANK IT UP.LOL.
> *


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

SHOUT OUT TO ****** THAT REALLY BE SCOPING A ***** OUT & THE L.U.G.K. FAMILY.TINGOS ABOUT TO DO THE DAMN THANG ON THIS L.U.G.K. PANEL.SO WATCH CLOSELY CAUSE IT DONT GET ANY EASIER THAN THIS HOMIES.  




























LAYING OUT ALL THE STYRENE FOR TAZ'S 54 PANEL-STILL HAVE MORE TO DO,BUT IT'LL LOOK BADASS ONCE FINISHED.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 27 2011, 09:54 AM~20639810
> *SHOUT OUT TO ****** THAT REALLY BE SCOPING A ***** OUT & THE L.U.G.K. FAMILY.TINGOS ABOUT TO DO THE DAMN THANG ON THIS L.U.G.K. PANEL.SO WATCH CLOSELY CAUSE IT DONT GET ANY EASIER THAN THIS HOMIES.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dammmmmm that bad ass homie cant wait see the finish look.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 25 2011, 05:18 PM~20628120
> *thanks for letting me kick it all day yesterday at yo crib wey.not bad for a one day interior que no?
> *


its all good way come by an kick it any time homie me an machio always at tha shop buildin puttin sum in tha wind :420: :420:  interiors are looking firme tingo!!! :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 27 2011, 10:53 AM~20640459
> *its all good way come by an kick it any time homie me an machio always at tha shop buildin puttin sum in tha wind :420:  :420:    interiors are looking firme tingo!!! :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:
> *


MUCHAS GRACIAS JEFE,JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WEY.CANT WAIT FOR THE MEETING TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES AGAIN ALL AT ONCE AND CALL THE OTHER HOMIES OVER THE PHONE TOO.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That panel looks bad ass bro.... You get down big time on the interiors bro.... Nice work!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 27 2011, 08:54 AM~20639810
> *SHOUT OUT TO ****** THAT REALLY BE SCOPING A ***** OUT & THE L.U.G.K. FAMILY.TINGOS ABOUT TO DO THE DAMN THANG ON THIS L.U.G.K. PANEL.SO WATCH CLOSELY CAUSE IT DONT GET ANY EASIER THAN THIS HOMIES.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 27 2011, 08:54 AM~20639810
> *SHOUT OUT TO ****** THAT REALLY BE SCOPING A ***** OUT & THE L.U.G.K. FAMILY.TINGOS ABOUT TO DO THE DAMN THANG ON THIS L.U.G.K. PANEL.SO WATCH CLOSELY CAUSE IT DONT GET ANY EASIER THAN THIS HOMIES.
> 
> 
> ...



dont worry DIG I wont copy your van.But they gonna be on hit wey. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 27 2011, 07:54 AM~20639810
> *SHOUT OUT TO ****** THAT REALLY BE SCOPING A ***** OUT & THE L.U.G.K. FAMILY.TINGOS ABOUT TO DO THE DAMN THANG ON THIS L.U.G.K. PANEL.SO WATCH CLOSELY CAUSE IT DONT GET ANY EASIER THAN THIS HOMIES.
> 
> 
> ...


 fasten your seat belts..yall going to experience a little turbulence on the table..
Get ready for different kind of tornado! 
and keep a extra pair of boxer shorts just in case you cant hold it?
and some tidy whiteys ta da ta da;s for Darkside :uh:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 27 2011, 09:54 AM~20639810
> *SHOUT OUT TO ****** THAT REALLY BE SCOPING A ***** OUT & THE L.U.G.K. FAMILY.TINGOS ABOUT TO DO THE DAMN THANG ON THIS L.U.G.K. PANEL.SO WATCH CLOSELY CAUSE IT DONT GET ANY EASIER THAN THIS HOMIES.
> 
> 
> ...


L.U.G.K. panel is gonna b off da hook wit ur interior work Tingos bro'...get stupid wit it wey :worship: :run: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 27 2011, 11:42 AM~20641080
> *dont worry DIG I wont copy your van.But they gonna be on hit wey. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: sick < how much to do som like that for me :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WELL MY PROBLEMS THAT WERE STRESSING ME ARE GONE IN THE WIND.IM NOT LETTING THAT GET ME DOWN NOMORE.LOL

YO HYDRO SORRY FOR TEXTING YOU SO LATE LASTNITE.KEEP IT REAL WEY.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 28 2011, 07:00 AM~20645855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dont trip folks, its all good wey: its hard for me to see that little screen on my 
phone so texting is kind of a bitch..lol Its to bad I dont get pictures or videos on 
my phone..
but i was up until 3:00 a.m.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN TINGOS WHERE THE FUCK YOU AT WEY?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> DAMN TINGOS WHERE THE FUCK YOU AT WEY?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup homie!! wanna see more of that panel


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sick work!:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm with dig on that one, I want to see more of the panel too!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

HERE IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR,BUT IM NOT FEELING THIS.GONNA REDO THIS THING.ITS LIKE IM RUSHING JUST TO FINISH.NO PRIDE.FUCK THAT,I TAKE PRIDE IN MY WORK.SO HOE IN THE TRASH & TRY AGAIN.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I think it looks good! If you dont like it for that car, just save it for another build later or sell it on here. I'm sure someone could use it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF,PICS COMIN OUT TOO SMALL.OH HELL NO.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> WTF,PICS COMIN OUT TOO SMALL.OH HELL NO.


dammmmm!!!! thats bad ass bro, u dont like shit ill take it J/k homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> dammmmm!!!! thats bad ass bro, u dont like shit ill take it J/k homie


dont be so hard on your self hita!  it looks good!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Firme bro!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*panel*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damn, man you nailed it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


>


se mira chingon way get down james brown!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

TINGOS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> Damn, man you nailed it!


x2 you did it again....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


>


L.U.G.K. panel truck is lookin top notch Tingos bro'...bad ass wey.:wow::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

amazing as always:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS BUT I STILL NEEDS TO FINISH.LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: SIKK!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Off the freakin' CHAIN!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

plain sick homie looks gangsta !! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


>


BADASS WORK AS ALWAYS TINGO  :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i had to visit your thread tingos since i havnt got the chance to build up the 2 guts you did for me, i been on the grind and i think i finally got a piece to come out "tingos worthy" to post up in here! its the trunk piece for the 64 low! i still need to color the buttons but this ones about done for now!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

DAMN HOCK!!! TINGOS tutalage is showing!!!:wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> DAMN HOCK!!! TINGOS tutalage is showing!!!:wow::wow::thumbsup:


LOL....what's _tutalage!?"_


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*DANG*



hocknberry said:


> i had to visit your thread tingos since i havnt got the chance to build up the 2 guts you did for me, i been on the grind and i think i finally got a piece to come out "tingos worthy" to post up in here! its the trunk piece for the 64 low! i still need to color the buttons but this ones about done for now!


OH CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAMN *****,WAY TO GO.LOOKS GANGSTA.IT'S EASY TO HUH?DAMN WEY.I LIKE IT.THANKS FOR POSTING IT ON HERE TO CALL ME OUT.LOL.NEEDS TO GET OFF MY ASS AND FINISH ALL THIS SHIT.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> OH CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DAMN *****,WAY TO GO.LOOKS GANGSTA.IT'S EASY TO HUH?DAMN WEY.I LIKE IT.THANKS FOR POSTING IT ON HERE TO CALL ME OUT.LOL.NEEDS TO GET OFF MY ASS AND FINISH ALL THIS SHIT.


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

HAHA! sorry hock, my wife says I read too much:dunno:

tu·te·lage (t







t







l-







j, ty







t







-)_n._*1. * The capacity or activity of a guardian; guardianship.
*2. * The capacity or activity of a tutor; instruction or teaching.
*3. * The state of being under the direction of a guardian or tutor.

[Latin t







t







la (from t







tus, variant past participle of tu







r







, _to guard_) + -age.]


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL.... good word


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> HAHA! sorry hock, my wife says I read too much:dunno:
> 
> tu·te·lage (t
> 
> ...


LOL..coo so all that means tingos with his how to on guts!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> OH CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DAMN *****,WAY TO GO.LOOKS GANGSTA.IT'S EASY TO HUH?DAMN WEY.I LIKE IT.THANKS FOR POSTING IT ON HERE TO CALL ME OUT.LOL.NEEDS TO GET OFF MY ASS AND FINISH ALL THIS SHIT.


shit!! i aint gonna call you out!! not yet anywayz LOL you'd bury me!! just a sign of respect for all the fuckers you did guts for and never showed face! i got 2 from you and haven't been able to finish up , so i took your how to on to say thanks and learn, and i will get your hook ups done brother!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> i had to visit your thread tingos since i havnt got the chance to build up the 2 guts you did for me, i been on the grind and i think i finally got a piece to come out "tingos worthy" to post up in here! its the trunk piece for the 64 low! i still need to color the buttons but this ones about done for now!


wats up Hock...interior lookin good bro'. Tingos's how to is really pay'n off huh...keep up da good work.:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> wats up Hock...interior lookin good bro'. Tingos's how to is really pay'n off huh...keep up da good work.:thumbsup::nicoderm:


it is fuh sho!! i need some fine tuning but for my first completed piece, im happy with it!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ALRIGHT A FUNNY LITTLE STORY MY LAYITLOW FAMILY,I WAS ON THE PHONE WITH MACHIO ON MONDAY OUTSIDE PUFFIN ON A NEWPORT.THEN WHEN I WALK IN THE CRIB MACHIO HEARD ME SCREAMING AT SOMEONE.WELL THAT SOMEONE WAS MY 2 YR OLD SON.HE MANAGED TO OPEN MY TUB WITH MODELS AND TAKE ALL THEM HOLES OUT OF THE BOXES.DIDNT BREAK ANYTHING BUT DID MANAGE TO GIVE MY TRE AN UNFINISHED LAMBO KIT & STRIP MY 48 FLEETLINE WITHOUT BREAKING ANYTHING,MAN THIS LITTLE *****.LOL.DON'T WORRY HE ONLY TOUCHED MY MODELS,NOT OTHER PEOPLES.FUCKED UP.LOL.OH WELL,BACK TO GLUEING THESE HOLES BACK TOGETHER AGAIN.

NOW FOR SOME BADASS NEWS.MY PHONE PLAN NOW ON MY WORK PHONE FOR INTERNET & PIC SENDING HAS BEEN CUT OFF SO NO POSTING PICS FOR A WHILE.BUT, THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT THE CLUB PANEL IS FINISHED & IN TAZ'S HANDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER.SO STARTING TODAY THE HEARST D.L.O. SENT ME IS NEXT.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> ALRIGHT A FUNNY LITTLE STORY MY LAYITLOW FAMILY,I WAS ON THE PHONE WITH MACHIO ON MONDAY OUTSIDE PUFFIN ON A NEWPORT.THEN WHEN I WALK IN THE CRIB MACHIO HEARD ME SCREAMING AT SOMEONE.WELL THAT SOMEONE WAS MY 2 YR OLD SON.HE MANAGED TO OPEN MY TUB WITH MODELS AND TAKE ALL THEM HOLES OUT OF THE BOXES.DIDNT BREAK ANYTHING BUT DID MANAGE TO GIVE MY TRE AN UNFINISHED LAMBO KIT & STRIP MY 48 FLEETLINE WITHOUT BREAKING ANYTHING,MAN THIS LITTLE *****.LOL.DON'T WORRY HE ONLY TOUCHED MY MODELS,NOT OTHER PEOPLES.FUCKED UP.LOL.OH WELL,BACK TO GLUEING THESE HOLES BACK TOGETHER AGAIN.
> 
> NOW FOR SOME BADASS NEWS.MY PHONE PLAN NOW ON MY WORK PHONE FOR INTERNET & PIC SENDING HAS BEEN CUT OFF SO NO POSTING PICS FOR A WHILE.BUT, THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT THE CLUB PANEL IS FINISHED & IN TAZ'S HANDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER.SO *STARTING TODAY THE HEARST D.L.O. SENT ME IS NEXT*.


 
That's what's UP!! I cant wait to see what you come up with!! Any ideas flowing yet? I will show this model off with PRIDE at my first model show since you and Darren put so much time and effort into it! :thumbsup: 

Also, sounds like your boy is pretty good at disassembling stuff! You should open up a chop shop and stuff will disappear fast as hell! :roflmao: Just playing! Good lookin bro. Glad to hear your stuff was ok!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> ALRIGHT A FUNNY LITTLE STORY MY LAYITLOW FAMILY,I WAS ON THE PHONE WITH MACHIO ON MONDAY OUTSIDE PUFFIN ON A NEWPORT.THEN WHEN I WALK IN THE CRIB MACHIO HEARD ME SCREAMING AT SOMEONE.WELL THAT SOMEONE WAS MY 2 YR OLD SON.HE MANAGED TO OPEN MY TUB WITH MODELS AND TAKE ALL THEM HOLES OUT OF THE BOXES.DIDNT BREAK ANYTHING BUT DID MANAGE TO GIVE MY TRE AN UNFINISHED LAMBO KIT & STRIP MY 48 FLEETLINE WITHOUT BREAKING ANYTHING,MAN THIS LITTLE *****.LOL.DON'T WORRY HE ONLY TOUCHED MY MODELS,NOT OTHER PEOPLES.FUCKED UP.LOL.OH WELL,BACK TO GLUEING THESE HOLES BACK TOGETHER AGAIN.
> 
> NOW FOR SOME BADASS NEWS.MY PHONE PLAN NOW ON MY WORK PHONE FOR INTERNET & PIC SENDING HAS BEEN CUT OFF SO NO POSTING PICS FOR A WHILE.BUT, THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT THE CLUB PANEL IS FINISHED & IN TAZ'S HANDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER.SO STARTING TODAY THE HEARST D.L.O. SENT ME IS NEXT.


Lil Tingos already ready to get to buildin ay wey...lil man is already on a good start. sux dat u wont b able to post for a while bro'...u need to get a camera wey. so u dont have to rely on ur phone...or jus take ur progress to Machio, he can post dem up for u.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> That's what's UP!! I cant wait to see what you come up with!! Any ideas flowing yet? I will show this model off with PRIDE at my first model show since you and Darren put so much time and effort into it! :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, sounds like your boy is pretty good at disassembling stuff! You should open up a chop shop and stuff will disappear fast as hell! :roflmao: Just playing! Good lookin bro. Glad to hear your stuff was ok!


YO CAN I SHOW THE HEARST HERE FOR AN AUG. SHOW-OR JUST SEND HER BACK ASAP?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> Lil Tingos already ready to get to buildin ay wey...lil man is already on a good start. sux dat u wont b able to post for a while bro'...u need to get a camera wey. so u dont have to rely on ur phone...or jus take ur progress to Machio, he can post dem up for u.


I HAVE A CAMERA-JUST CANT FIND IT,STUPIDASS TINGOS MY LIL GIRLS IPAD-2 TAKES PICS RIGHT?LOL.OH HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> YO CAN I SHOW THE HEARST HERE FOR AN AUG. SHOW-OR JUST SEND HER BACK ASAP?


:yes: Do it up! I just have to have it back by September, so I can get it all put back together for the August show. I got a lot of detail ima put into it for the engine, and pumps and shit. :biggrin: But yeah bro, do it up, for sure! With Darrens paint, and your interior, it would SHINE


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*THROWBACK*

throw back from 94




































































a few more to go


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*mo throwback*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

this is all i have from Gilberts builds from 94 before someone ganked them holes from his garage.

Im still waiting on his brotherinlaw to bust out with the LRB magazine with my models in it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

wat happen to the pics wey?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice!! Wish i still had my old pics. Bringin back some memories though. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Nice!! Wish i still had my old pics. Bringin back some memories though. :thumbsup:


yup when he met me,I foiled everything & did the interiors.lol.We knocked shit out quick back then.Now he need to come on with it again.Bringing ***** back from the dead.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

here is my last collection of throw backs Gilbert lost while moving from place to place.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> here is my last collection of throw backs Gilbert lost while moving from place to place.


lots of old school builds on top of a patterned top!! got pics of the 1:1?!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> lots of old school builds on top of a patterned top!! got pics of the 1:1?!











TINGOS GREY 54' IN 2005









SAN ANTONIO CAR SHOW



















THE MURALS ON MY GREY 54'










MY 54' AND MY 39' FOUR DOOR IN 2004


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

those sum bad ass throw back pics tingo bombita was clean 2!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> throw back from 94
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gotta love the 90's "gold's the new chrome!!!" the pics are the shit:thumbsup: and the 54......killin it!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> those sum bad ass throw back pics tingo bombita was clean 2!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


X2:wow::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT I'M BANGIN WHILE DOING THIS CAR,SO WATCH OUT *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





 


















I WAS LUP LATE LASTNITE REMOVING THE FUZZY FURR OFF THIS HOLE.AND MANAGED TO FINISH THE FRONT FLOOR BOARD.SO YEAH MY PATTERNS ARE GONNA HAVE TO BE MORE NARROW FOR THE CUTS.BUT, THIS PRETTY MUCH GIVES ME AN IDEAH ON THE COLORS I'LL BE USING.MY FIRST BISCUIT CONSOLE TOO.LOL.IT'S DIFFERENT.

HAPPY FATHERS DAY YALL.HAVE A GOOD ONE.MY BLACKASS WILL BE AT WORK.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> THIS IS WHAT I'M BANGIN WHILE DOING THIS CAR,SO WATCH OUT *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


INTERIORS r always off da hook wey...KING :worship: Tingos :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS GREY 54' IN 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them models are clean homie lots of radicals u had, they are tight homie much props. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


that bombs looks bad ass homie u still have them.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^^^ BAD ASS PICS TINGOS !! MAKES ME WANNA JUMP BACK IN THA MODEL GAME !! OL SKOOL " FATALITY MCC " times !! O YEA , BAD ASS PLACA ON THA 54 !! DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Wutup Tingos!! them throwback pics are cool as shit man, I wish I could find pics of my old stuff. that hearse is looking dope.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> THIS IS WHAT I'M BANGIN WHILE DOING THIS CAR,SO WATCH OUT *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Interiors lookin sick bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS GREY 54' IN 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SOME REAL STEAL RIGHT THERE... SOLID 1/1'S..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> ^^^^^ BAD ASS PICS TINGOS !! MAKES ME WANNA JUMP BACK IN THA MODEL GAME !! OL SKOOL " FATALITY MCC " times !! O YEA , BAD ASS PLACA ON THA 54 !! DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!


THATS RIGHT.YUP I WAS A PROUD MEMBER OF DALLAS LOWRIDERS SIR.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Interiors lookin sick bro!!:thumbsup:


Can you receive pics on your phone wey?I sent you some lastnite.anyway.I'm getting down with some miirors on this bitch.Gonna rep hard like SHONUFF.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Wutup Tingos!! them throwback pics are cool as shit man, I wish I could find pics of my old stuff. that hearse is looking dope.


x2 big homie always dog


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> Can you receive pics on your phone wey?I sent you some lastnite.anyway.I'm getting down with some miirors on this bitch.Gonna rep hard like SHONUFF.


No, I turned off all the extras on my phone. Now I just use it to make phone calls. :roflmao:

Sorry about that though, I wish I did get them. I cant wait to see it all done up.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

A LIL BEFORE & AFTER PRGRESS




























aqui te va Frankie.pa que no digas que no mas hago straight lines wey.lol.HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW????????????????????????


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn bro... FRESH!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> A LIL BEFORE & AFTER PRGRESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Now THATS Wats UP!! SHEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTT!! That Mofo is just POPPIN!! :wow: The mirror arrangement is just off the chain!! Damn Tingo's this is just :wow: bro. Seriously, this model aint leaving the display case, once it's finished! :worship: :worship: Thank you bro!

Oh, and BTNH is what I beat to in my model room!  Especially my boy Bizzy! Dude was the original fast rapper.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> A LIL BEFORE & AFTER PRGRESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats wuz up tingo you gettin down way bitch is looking clean much props!:nicoderm::420::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> A LIL BEFORE & AFTER PRGRESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! talk bout gettin stupid wit it...:worship::loco::run::nicoderm:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

super sick. keep it up


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> A LIL BEFORE & AFTER PRGRESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*you already know*















this for Johnny who told me before that he's seen me do better.So hope I dont let you down with this one wey.Yo Frankie I'm still curving it out wey.lol.Can't wait to finish this bitch.

L.U.G.K. gets down crazy.HATE IT OR LOVE IT LAYITLOW.WE AINT GOING NOWHERE.:machinegun::guns::buttkick:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sick


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> sick


X2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> this for Johnny who told me before that he's seen me do better.So hope I dont let you down with this one wey.Yo Frankie I'm still curving it out wey.lol.Can't wait to finish this bitch.
> 
> L.U.G.K. gets down crazy.HATE IT OR LOVE IT LAYITLOW.WE AINT GOING NOWHERE.:machinegun::guns::buttkick:


:0 :0 :0 Oh Damn!! That is just sikk!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*















just need the door panels,custom front seats & headliner.this bitch will be done today carnales

L.U.G.K. IN THE BUILDING


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> just need the door panels,custom front seats & headliner.this bitch will be done today carnals
> 
> L.U.G.K. IN THE BUILDING


dam that looks sick tingo:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> this for Johnny who told me before that he's seen me do better.So hope I dont let you down with this one wey.Yo Frankie I'm still curving it out wey.lol.Can't wait to finish this bitch.
> 
> L.U.G.K. gets down crazy.HATE IT OR LOVE IT LAYITLOW.WE AINT GOING NOWHERE.:machinegun::guns::buttkick:


i told u wey :naughty: this shit looks sick as fuck bro :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> just need the door panels,custom front seats & headliner.this bitch will be done today carnales
> 
> L.U.G.K. IN THE BUILDING


bad ass Tingos...u puttin n some work today wey. let me know wen u post up more pics...i wanna c dis one finished. :worship:

im wit Tingos on L.U.G.K. we aint goin no where...:twak::buttkick::run:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

damn tingo you tha man homie interior king in this bitch 4sho!!! :worship:much props on this one way:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam that's tight homie u doin some tight work bro much respect. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> just need the door panels,custom front seats & headliner.this bitch will be done today carnales
> 
> L.U.G.K. IN THE BUILDING


:wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn tingo's!! you've turned out some sickness, but the hearse tops all right now IMO!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> super sick. keep it up


X2 str8 interior king for real!!!:wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*WOW*



jimbo said:


> X2 str8 interior king for real!!!:wow:


YO JIMBO,THANKS MAN.i HAVE MAD RESPECT FOR YALL CLUBS ON HERE.L.U.G.K. HASN'T EVEN BEEN OUT FOR A YEAR YET.

THANKS FOR THE LOVE LAYITLOW.I DIDN'T FINISH LASTNITE CAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TO RUSH THE HEADLINER.IT'S ALL GOOD-THIS HEARST GONNA BE A LEGEND ON HERE WITH THE BADASS PAINT JOB D.L.O. THREW DOWN ON IT.YO D.L.O. THANKS FOR ACCEPTING MY APOLOGY A WHILE BACK OR ELSE YOU WOULDN'T OF LET ME DO THE INTERIOR ON THIS CAR WEY.

MORE TO COME.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ok Frankie my pile of junk now needs a gas tank wey.fuck me running!Somebody must not want this bitch to come out.lol.Yup I took my gas tank to the muffler shop for the cleanup & they told me that it's beyond repair.lol.gotdamnitchit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> YO JIMBO,THANKS MAN.i HAVE MAD RESPECT FOR YALL CLUBS ON HERE.L.U.G.K. HASN'T EVEN BEEN OUT FOR A YEAR YET.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE LOVE LAYITLOW.I DIDN'T FINISH LASTNITE CAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TO RUSH THE HEADLINER.IT'S ALL GOOD-THIS HEARST GONNA BE A LEGEND ON HERE WITH THE BADASS PAINT JOB D.L.O. THREW DOWN ON IT.YO D.L.O. THANKS FOR ACCEPTING MY APOLOGY A WHILE BACK OR ELSE YOU WOULDN'T OF LET ME DO THE INTERIOR ON THIS CAR WEY.
> 
> MORE TO COME.


No problem bro, I'm glad we moved past it and you always got a friend here bro!! And that shit is lookin so sick bro!!!:worship::yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah, that's a cool project Tingos. You gotta expect randumb shit to pop up like that. You'll get that bitch on the road in due time. & the Hearse is lookng sick man, love those colors.. & I'm loving that low back loveseat. Shit is FRESH


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> hell yeah, that's a cool project Tingos. You gotta expect randumb shit to pop up like that. You'll get that bitch on the road in due time. & the Hearse is lookng sick man, love those colors.. & I'm loving that low back loveseat. Shit is FRESH


thanks Dig my nig.Man on the real it might need a light in the back cause it's too dark when put all together.maybe I'm speaking too soon though.we will see.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> thanks Dig my nig.Man on the real it might need a light in the back cause it's too dark when put all together.maybe I'm speaking too soon though.we will see.


that's definitely possible man, I've got like 150 LEDs on their way to me. (found em cheap on Ebay) I'll let u know when they get here & u can fuck around with some


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> thanks Dig my nig.Man on the real it might need a light in the back cause it's too dark when put all together.maybe I'm speaking too soon though.we will see.


thats a good ass idea!! they have some cool lighting shit for doll houses! my grandma was building up a huge doll house with all that shit before she passed! light er up tingos!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Tingo,caint wait to go cruz the 54 homie,Gangsta wip..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Sup Tingo,caint wait to go cruz the 54 homie,Gangsta wip..


OH CHIT,THAT'S RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER TRUST ME.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> thats a good ass idea!! they have some cool lighting shit for doll houses! my grandma was building up a huge doll house with all that shit before she passed! light er up tingos!!


AWE HELL,MORE WORK.LOL.CHINGADA MADRE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp wey :wave:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> supp wey :wave:


QUE ONDA CARNAL.YOU READY TO DRINK IT UP?IT'S FRIDAY & TIME TO FORGET ALL THE WORRIES IN LIFE Y GET THROWED.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> QUE ONDA CARNAL.YOU READY TO DRINK IT UP?IT'S FRIDAY & TIME TO FORGET ALL THE WORRIES IN LIFE Y GET THROWED.


simon limon :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

FINISHED THE HEADLINER & DOOR PANELS,NOW DOIN THE DASH WITH FRONT SEATS & IM DONE,FINALLY.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That hearse is looking Sick!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> FINISHED THE HEADLINER & DOOR PANELS,NOW DOIN THE DASH WITH FRONT SEATS & IM DONE,FINALLY.


looks fuckin sick tingo :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> FINISHED THE HEADLINER & DOOR PANELS,NOW DOIN THE DASH WITH FRONT SEATS & IM DONE,FINALLY.


dam carnal that hearse is fucken firme vato, lov it homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*almost there*



















Just need to make some front seats & hinge the back door with a back panel to cry out loud-FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But,tomorrow.Taking my kids to the movies.Hope you like this layitlow.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> Just need to make some front seats & hinge the back door with a back panel to cry out loud-FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But,tomorrow.Taking my kids to the movies.Hope you like this layitlow.


 im sorry tingo i dont like it dog 



















i fucken lllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeove it homie i wish i can do something like that wey but ur the master dog


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> Just need to make some front seats & hinge the back door with a back panel to cry out loud-FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But,tomorrow.Taking my kids to the movies.Hope you like this layitlow.


:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::drama::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> FINISHED THE HEADLINER & DOOR PANELS,NOW DOIN THE DASH WITH FRONT SEATS & IM DONE,FINALLY.





TINGOS said:


> Just need to make some front seats & hinge the back door with a back panel to cry out loud-FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But,tomorrow.Taking my kids to the movies.Hope you like this layitlow.


DAMN!!! ay wey...dat wrinkle of top an da dash is off da hook! fuk'n kill'n it bro'...all heil :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship: Tingos :worship:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> FINISHED THE HEADLINER & DOOR PANELS,NOW DOIN THE DASH WITH FRONT SEATS & IM DONE,FINALLY.


They need a pass out Icon! Cause I just fell on the floor! :wow: Gawd damn Tingos! That bitch is beautiful bro! Dont mean to be bias against all your other interiors but that has to be your best one yet, and that bitch is SEXY!!! Much love bro! :worship: You are the king on this shit!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

TE AVENTASTES WEY


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> FINISHED THE HEADLINER & DOOR PANELS,NOW DOIN THE DASH WITH FRONT SEATS & IM DONE,FINALLY.


thats what im talking bout homie you got down way sum if your best work!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*THANKS VERY MUCH*

WELL THANK YALL VERY MUCH & YOU CAN THANK FRANKIE FOR THIS ONE,PRETTY MUCH TELLING ME A WEEK AGO TO CURVE SOME STUFF OUT RATHER THAN STRAIGHT LINES.THANKS FOR PUTTING ME IN CHECK ON THAT ONE CARNAL & BELEIVING IN ME ON THAT PART,ALSO MY PREZ PINA FOR TELLING ME THE SAME THING A MONTH AGO..I DO MOSTLY LINES TO FINISH FASTERBUT, AFTER THIS ONE.CURVES ONLY TAKE A COUPLE OF DAYS MORE.LOL.ANYWAY BE ON THE LOOK OUT CAUSE TINGOS IS ONLY GONNA GET DUMB & DUMBER WITH IT.LOL.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> They need a pass out Icon! Cause I just fell on the floor! :wow: Gawd damn Tingos! That bitch is beautiful bro! Dont mean to be bias against all your other interiors but that has to be your best one yet, and that bitch is SEXY!!! Much love bro! :worship: You are the king on this shit!


 x2:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THANKS SIN


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*BLAST FROM THE PAST-SOME TINGOS HISTORY*









FEB 26 2001 LRM DALLAS SHOW

















MY BABY BLUE 54 REPPIN BOULEVARD C.C. WON FIRST PLACE 50's MILD CUSTOM










JULY 2001 LRM HOUSTON CAR SHOW

















I DIDN'T WIN IN H-TOWN THAT DAY.GASPER'S 53 FROM HOUSTON SMOKED EVERYBODY THAT DAY.









BUT, IN THE HOUSTON LRM MAGAZINE THEY DID BRING UP MY NAME IN THE PAGES.

SOME TINGOS HISTORY,AND YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY.HISTORY REPEATS ITSELF.LOL.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


X2 :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> FEB 26 2001 LRM DALLAS SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass wey...:thumbsup::wow: always gotta give it up to da :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship: Tingos :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yup yup


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*finished hearst*


















hinged & front seats did,done.lol.Also test fitted the the tub.Fits like a glove & back door shuts perfect with tub in place.Sending her back to D.L.O. on friday.gots to kick a jam to this also for the song I was banging while finishing this hearst my nigs.I now have done 2 extraodinary interiors on layitlow that will always be remembered on here.Shonuff & Lastride.Painted by Machio & D.L.O.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:worship::wave::worship::wave::wave::worship::thumbsup::finger::h5:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> :worship::wave::worship::wave::wave::worship::thumbsup::finger::h5:


 

x2!!!well without the finger anyways. :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks sick bro!!! Sorry I didnt answer my phone when you called yesterday, We went to Universal Studios and I didn't have my phone on me. I'll hit you up though.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> FEB 26 2001 LRM DALLAS SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MIRALO CHINGON TINGOS!!!!!!! BIEN TRAVAJO CARNAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That's cool as hell Tingos! Hearse looks incredible man, lovin it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> That's cool as hell Tingos! Hearse looks incredible man, lovin it.


X2 GREAT WORK..:thumbsup:
YA NEED TO FIND THEM LOWRIDER BIKE MAGS TO SHOW EVERYONE THEM PICX OF YOUR MODELS BACK IN DA DAY!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> X2 GREAT WORK..:thumbsup:
> YA NEED TO FIND THEM LOWRIDER BIKE MAGS TO SHOW EVERYONE THEM PICX OF YOUR MODELS BACK IN DA DAY!


TAHNKS EVERYBODY ON THE LOVE FOR THIS HEARST,JUST REMEMBER THE PAINT JOB IS KILLER BY D.L.O.-YO SCUR-RAPE-INIT REP THIS BITCH TO THE FULLEST & IF PEOPLE ASK?JUST TELL THEM THAT LAYITLOW.COM IS HOME FOR THIS HEARST & WE ALL GET DOWN CRAZY.!!!!!! 716-JERAL IM STILL TRYIN TO GET THAT LRB MAG TRUST ME.SOON REAL SOON

WWW.LAYITLOW.COM-IF YA DON'T KNOW,NOW YOU KNOW.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> X2 GREAT WORK..:thumbsup:
> YA NEED TO FIND THEM LOWRIDER BIKE MAGS TO SHOW EVERYONE THEM PICX OF YOUR MODELS BACK IN DA DAY!


X2 HOMIE I WANT TO SEE THEM TO SAY WHAT YEAR THEY CAME OUT MY CUZ MY HAVE THEM MAGS ??


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> X2 HOMIE I WANT TO SEE THEM TO SAY WHAT YEAR THEY CAME OUT MY CUZ MY HAVE THEM MAGS ??


it's a fall issue of 98-dallas autorama show.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> it's a fall issue of 98-dallas autorama show.


ill see if he have it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> That's cool as hell Tingos! Hearse looks incredible man, lovin it.


x2 you got down way!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave::finger: supp wey


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> TAHNKS EVERYBODY ON THE LOVE FOR THIS HEARST,JUST REMEMBER THE PAINT JOB IS KILLER BY D.L.O.-YO SCUR-RAPE-INIT REP THIS BITCH TO THE FULLEST & IF PEOPLE ASK?JUST TELL THEM THAT LAYITLOW.COM IS HOME FOR THIS HEARST & WE ALL GET DOWN CRAZY.!!!!!! 716-JERAL IM STILL TRYIN TO GET THAT LRB MAG TRUST ME.SOON REAL SOON
> 
> WWW.LAYITLOW.COM-IF YA DON'T KNOW,NOW YOU KNOW.


 

And you KNOW THIS Maaaaan!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that interior for the Hearse looks killer!! Nice work Tingos, and Darren....thats a hell of a nice paint job....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

man this paint job/interior on this "last ride" is serious. keep up the good work


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I'M GONNA MISS THIS CAR,D.L.O. PM ME YO ADDY-SHE IS GOING BACK TO YOU TOMORROW.IT WAS AN HONOR TO SERVE IN COMBAT WITH YOU SIR.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

TINGOS said:


> I'M GONNA MISS THIS CAR,D.L.O. PM ME YO ADDY-SHE IS GOING BACK TO YOU TOMORROW.IT WAS AN HONOR TO SERVE IN COMBAT WITH YOU SIR.


That is some killer work on that interior


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

What kind of glue do you use on your interior


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damn, that mufukka is BAD


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I would send that herse to 716 to add the finishing tuches..


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

These inside are terrible..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HAHA*



curbside said:


> These inside are terrible..


IN A GOOD WAY OR BAD WAY?LOL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> I'M GONNA MISS THIS CAR,D.L.O. PM ME YO ADDY-SHE IS GOING BACK TO YOU TOMORROW.IT WAS AN HONOR TO SERVE IN COMBAT WITH YOU SIR.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Siim123 said:


>


yup I got stupid with it


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YES YOU DID!!! You were a 100% right when you told me that pics dont do it justice!! When i got it and pulled it out of the super taped and bubble wrapped safe you shipped it in, I was like FUCK!!!!:rofl: It looks sick bro you did a bad ass job on it. 

I seen you called one day and i tried to call you back, but you didnt answer. I've just been to busy to try and call you back but i'll hit you up tomorrow. On a side note my old lady couldnt figure out what you wrote. LMAO! I knew what it said but I thought it was funny as hell.

Thanks again bro for doing this for me and Jr.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> YES YOU DID!!! You were a 100% right when you told me that pics dont do it justice!! When i got it and pulled it out of the super taped and bubble wrapped safe you shipped it in, I was like FUCK!!!!:rofl: It looks sick bro you did a bad ass job on it.
> 
> I seen you called one day and i tried to call you back, but you didnt answer. I've just been to busy to try and call you back but i'll hit you up tomorrow. On a side note my old lady couldnt figure out what you wrote. LMAO! I knew what it said but I thought it was funny as hell.
> 
> Thanks again bro for doing this for me and Jr.


no sweat wey,you know how we do.Yeah on your side note-I tag everything I do.Even signed the bottom tub of the hearst in marker.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea bro, I seen that too. Once I told her what it said she was like oooooo. :rofl:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*ON IT*

ORALE VATO WUS SAPENING.LOL.

ALRIGHT ON MY WAY TO BUY MORE ORANGE FOAM & FELT CAUSE I DON'T HAVE ANY TO START THE 58.ALSO GONNA PICK UP THE LIGHT BLUE FOR GOLD RUSH.TINGOS CHECKIN IN.WATCH *****,TIME TO FUCK UP SOME SHIT.:machinegun:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> ORALE VATO WUS SAPENING.LOL.
> 
> ALRIGHT ON MY WAY TO BUY MORE ORANGE FOAM & FELT CAUSE I DON'T HAVE ANY TO START THE 58.ALSO GONNA PICK UP THE LIGHT BLUE FOR GOLD RUSH.TINGOS CHECKIN IN.WATCH *****,TIME TO FUCK UP SOME SHIT.:machinegun:


I'm duckin'! can't wait to see your magic!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT TO THIS SHIT, youre killin the interior game!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sinicle said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO THIS SHIT, youre killin the interior game!!!!!!!


X2 !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO THIS SHIT, youre killin the interior game!!!!!!!


X3 get stupid wit it wey...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

aww sheeit! gonna bust out some more guts! BTW...i think i missed it, cuz i know i already asked, but what material did you use for the wrinkle tuck look on the hearse?!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

Was up tingo, nice work on those guts homie now that I did one I kind of have an idea but not as good as the guts king you lol. Dont forget about your cali homie me lol orale vato alrato homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> aww sheeit! gonna bust out some more guts! BTW...i think i missed it, cuz i know i already asked, but what material did you use for the wrinkle tuck look on the hearse?!


BANDANA CUT & FOLDED OVERLAPING EACH WRINKLE WEY,IT'S A BITCH TO DO TAMBIEN.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*EL CHINGON*


























































SO FAR THIS IS IT.NEED MORE TO GO.LOL.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> SO FAR THIS IS IT.NEED MORE TO GO.LOL.


AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

There you Go,getin supa retarted with it..BAD ASS..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn that shit is chingon!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> damn that shit is chingon!!!


THANKS DIG,STARTING GOLD RUSH TONITE.I GOTS THEM COLORS NOW.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> SO FAR THIS IS IT.NEED MORE TO GO.LOL.


I KNOW SOME PEOPLE THINK I CHOOSE FAVORITES ON INTERIORS FOR CERTAIN PEOPLE?THIS JUST GOES TO SHOW THAT MY RIDES THEMSLVES COME OUT PLAIN.MY 58 HAS NO BICUIT TUCK AT ALL.I DO NOT PICK FAVORITES,IF I DID NOT WANT TO DO A RIDE THEN IT JUST WOULDN'T GET DONE.I HAVE TURNED DOWN A PERSON ON HERE TO STAY AWAY FROM THEY ASS,BUT BESIDES ALL THAT.I JUST GO OFF THE CAR.THIS CAR WAS A BITCH & THIS IS HOW ITS TURING OUT.I GUESS THE KILLA PAINT JOB PUNKED ME OUT.LOL.

PEACE ******.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> SO FAR THIS IS IT.NEED MORE TO GO.LOL.


damn tingo 58 looks sick wey :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam that 58 Is of the chain straight top notch work :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> SO FAR THIS IS IT.NEED MORE TO GO.LOL.


that looks clean way!:thumbsup: wuz up with the gold rush i been waitin to check that one out!:dunno:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Incredible as always wey!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*GOLD RUSH*



pina's LRM replica said:


> that looks clean way!:thumbsup: wuz up with the gold rush i been waitin to check that one out!:dunno:


STARTING ON IT TODAY JOHNNY.I HAVE THE RIGHT COLORS WITH BETTER IDEA ON HOW IT LOOKS ON THE INSIDE NOW.DONT WORRY I WONT LET YOU DOWN.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> STARTING ON IT TODAY JOHNNY.I HAVE THE RIGHT COLORS WITH BETTER IDEA ON HOW IT LOOKS ON THE INSIDE NOW.DONT WORRY I WONT LET YOU DOWN.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so what ever happened to gold rush 1:1!?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Last I heard it's still in Dallas all stripped down cause it was gonna get this custom Sal Manzano paint job but never happened... The owner doesn't own it anymore.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> SO FAR THIS IS IT.NEED MORE TO GO.LOL.


interior is fuk'n sik wey...i like how it looks wit out da tuck. it aint plain...all ur interiors r da shit!!!:worship:INTERIOR KING:worship:Tingos:worship::loco::run::drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

65rivi said:


> Last I heard it's still in Dallas all stripped down cause it was gonna get this custom Sal Manzano paint job but never happened... The owner doesn't own it anymore.


you got a link or pics to the manzano paint work?! im lovin the vanderslice paint, but the $ it costs to start that shit?!!!!! money talks was here in colorado after a vanderslice treatment, but im hearing it got sold before it ever showed!? i saw it on a flat bed near home here and i was drooling!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> SO FAR THIS IS IT.NEED MORE TO GO.LOL.


really really nice tingo lov those colors they pop homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Last I heard it's still in Dallas all stripped down cause it was gonna get this custom Sal Manzano paint job but never happened... The owner doesn't own it anymore.


 hear fernando still has it its all candyd out in a candy teal with peterrns no engin no interior no rims just a candyd out shell just what i herd think its for sell!:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> hear fernando still has it its all candyd out in a candy teal with peterrns no engin no interior no rims just a candyd out shell just what i herd think its for sell!:thumbsup:


You're right Mr. Pina... it was painted but yup, never put back together.....

and if you're right about the paint color I think I've seen a pic of it... let me look for it and I'll post


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a pic of a GP, painted years ago, but was never put together just painted....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Here's a pic of a GP, painted years ago, but was never put together just painted....


havent seen it myself but that looks like it might be it!:dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

65rivi said:


> Here's a pic of a GP, painted years ago, but was never put together just painted....


that paint is it right there!! thats bad ass!! but for being GOLD RUSH.....it laking the gold! i'd still roll it!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*GOLD RUSH*


















JUST DID THIS IN 5 MINUTES.big seat is rauls molded seat that came out tooo thick.Smaller seat is an all foam seat with diamond tuck on both sides with carved out wrinkles,just a mock up.but see what happens.my homie Gabriel did one seat like this lastyear & I thought it was crazy.lol.But, it works


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> JUST DID THIS IN 5 MINUTES.big seat is rauls molded seat that came out tooo thick.Smaller seat is an all foam seat with diamond tuck on both sides with carved out wrinkles,just a mock up.but see what happens.my homie Gabriel did one seat like this lastyear & I thought it was crazy.lol.But, it works


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> JUST DID THIS IN 5 MINUTES.big seat is rauls molded seat that came out tooo thick.Smaller seat is an all foam seat with diamond tuck on both sides with carved out wrinkles,just a mock up.but see what happens.my homie Gabriel did one seat like this lastyear & I thought it was crazy.lol.But, it works


Those seats are totally kick ass I love those.........


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> JUST DID THIS IN 5 MINUTES.big seat is rauls molded seat that came out tooo thick.Smaller seat is an all foam seat with diamond tuck on both sides with carved out wrinkles,just a mock up.but see what happens.my homie Gabriel did one seat like this lastyear & I thought it was crazy.lol.But, it works


those came out clean way thats what im talking bout tingo much props on them!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

them seats are bad ass bro :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah man, that's nice!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> JUST DID THIS IN 5 MINUTES.big seat is rauls molded seat that came out tooo thick.Smaller seat is an all foam seat with diamond tuck on both sides with carved out wrinkles,just a mock up.but see what happens.my homie Gabriel did one seat like this lastyear & I thought it was crazy.lol.But, it works


bad ass wey...like how dat tuck goes on both sides of da seats. u ever think of doin an interior where all of it is tuck'd...like how u did dat one wit out da tuck. i think it would flow nice wit da rest if u did it all wit tuck...jus my 2 cents carnal.:worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

its on when I get home now,finished these lastnite for gold rush,the rest is a walk in the park.Wasn't gonna do the interior if I couldnt knock the seats out.just need to trim the edges


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> its on when I get home now,finished these lastnite for gold rush,the rest is a walk in the park.Wasn't gonna do the interior if I couldnt knock the seats out.just need to trim the edges



LIKE A BOSS!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> those came out clean way thats what im talking bout tingo much props on them!:thumbsup:


thanks Johnny this car been stressing me out,but it's game time.The field has grass,play ball.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> thanks Johnny this car been stressing me out,but it's game time.The field has grass,play ball.


 I feel the same way about my females!!! Haha!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I feel the same way about my females!!! Haha!


:rofl:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

man u got a how to tread??????


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



regalistic said:


> man u got a how to tread??????


TINGOS INTERIORS thread wey


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

them seats are fucking sick dude. :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

SO FAR GOLD RUSH MY NIGGS


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> SO FAR GOLD RUSH MY NIGGS


 thats what im talking bout tingo te avientaste way see when i made that coment this is what i ment by try sum diff you did an look what you came up with homie damn its clean you got down an stept your game up with this one my opinion this yo best work 4sho!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> thats what im talking bout tingo te avientaste way see when i made that coment this is what i ment by try sum diff you did an look what you came up with homie damn its clean you got down an stept your game up with this one my opinion this yo best work 4sho!:thumbsup::worship:


MAN JOHNNY REPLICAS ARE A BITCH.LOL.IM SO SCARED TO FUCK THIS AR UP & NOT LOOK LIKE THE REAL THING WEY AINT EVEN FUNNY.YEAH REPLICAS NOT AN EASY TASK FOR YOU & ANYONE ELSE WHO REPLICATES ANY CAR.YOU MADE IT LOOK TOO EASY WITH THE ALADDIN WEY.REPLICAS AINT NO JOKE,FOR REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT THOUGH WEY.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> SO FAR GOLD RUSH MY NIGGS



This car is gonna kill'em!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ORALE VATO HERE WE GO,DAMN GINA.LOL


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGO
I still have the pins head that I painted blue, if you want to use them for the buttons... we'll have to cut them a little but they'll look real good.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

65rivi said:


> TINGO
> I still have the pins head that I painted blue, if you want to use them for the buttons... we'll have to cut them a little but they'll look real good.


ILL LET YOU DO THAT SO I CAN FINISH MY RIDES WEY.IF THATS COOL WITH YOU.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

IM GOING OFF OF THIS


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

after seeing the 1:1, you're fucking KILLIN it!!!!! SPOT ON!!!!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

sinicle said:


> after seeing the 1:1, you're fucking KILLIN it!!!!! SPOT ON!!!!:thumbsup::worship:


x2 B! That shit is Sweet!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> ILL LET YOU DO THAT SO I CAN FINISH MY RIDES WEY.IF THATS COOL WITH YOU.


No problem bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hell yah! gold rush is on again!! lookin good tingos!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> SO FAR GOLD RUSH MY NIGGS





TINGOS said:


> ORALE VATO HERE WE GO,DAMN GINA.LOL





TINGOS said:


> View attachment 347594
> 
> 
> IM GOING OFF OF THIS


straight bad ass wey...:worship:INTERIOR KING:worship:Tingos:worship: got stupid wit Gold Rush...:loco::nicoderm::run::drama:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> straight bad ass wey...:worship:INTERIOR KING:worship:Tingos:worship: got stupid wit Gold Rush...:loco::nicoderm::run::drama:


thanks fellers.lol.fellers. but if I didnt get the seats right,I really wasn't gonna do this car.I had hope though & Machio ,Pina put a ***** in check.Now we gettin her done.Thanks for the motivation club members I need it from time to time.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

regalistic said:


> man u got a how to tread??????


these seats are all foam in 2 pieces.bottom flat piece & top curved wrap around.Foam glue to hold them together from the bottom.its real easy.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sucks you gotta work the day of show, but are you sending kits with someone else?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> ORALE VATO HERE WE GO,DAMN GINA.LOL


dam thats bad ass homie thats why u the king interiors brotha :wow::thumbsup::worship:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> dam thats bad ass homie thats why u the king interiors brotha :wow::thumbsup::worship:uffin:


THANKS J.C. I STILL NEEDS TO DO YOU ONE WEY.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> THANKS J.C. I STILL NEEDS TO DO YOU ONE WEY.


.


do me a couple too...lol....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> .
> 
> 
> do me a couple too...lol....


WHAT UP JTMONEY.YO ILL HOOK YOU UP RIGHT AFTER NEXT WEEK HOMIE.LIKE CLOCK WORK WITH NEW SMALLER BISCUIT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> WHAT UP JTMONEY.YO ILL HOOK YOU UP RIGHT AFTER NEXT WEEK HOMIE.LIKE CLOCK WORK WITH NEW SMALLER BISCUIT


sweet!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> WHAT UP JTMONEY.YO ILL HOOK YOU UP RIGHT AFTER NEXT WEEK HOMIE.LIKE CLOCK WORK WITH NEW SMALLER BISCUIT


LUCKY!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*39 FOUR DOOR*
































39 on the way,yo Emilio thanks for the resin o.g. parts.it's about to go down wey.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:i like it...saw one of those bodies on ebay this past week for $26, should have bid on it


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

good job on the hinges!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: hell yeah


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> 39 on the way,yo Emilio thanks for the resin o.g. parts.it's about to go down wey.


hinge work is wicked bro'...cant wait to c more progress wey.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice 39 brotha ! I got to get me one to.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yo Sin here is the caddy interior I told you about wey


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that shit is sick! dude drives this?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> that shit is sick! dude drives this?


yup to the hangout spots.He was hopping it lastyear leaving the show.It's from Cali.patterns & chrome under carriage.Trunk & headliner are done up too.Banging system.I'm not a caddy person,but I really like this 78 Caddy.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

aweready! U.G.K. for life.I could give a f--k how you feel about it b---h. -PIMP C-

well yo boy Tingos is back on track time too get down crazy & get her done.Got the homies rollin with a playa & not messing around.Do or die,be cool with a nikka or get run over.lol.(figure of speech)Gonna hit the model car show like a drive by.Im just in a good mood yall.My son taking apart my 48 was a good thing cause it came out even better.lol.Way to go Juanito!But, please nomore,lol.Leave daddy's kits alone dag nabbit.Now I cant wait to put my 48 panel together.Gonna do some wrinkles tonite on the heart for Pina's Selena bomb.Gonna give me hell but I gots this.I was doing wrinkles in front of Machio & Pina last week.I think they can testify that it is a b---h to do.lol.My phone sucks on the pics right now,gettin another phone this weekend.So next week I'll be posting up pics.

gonna hit the boulevard grippin woodgrain.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry for the blurry pics,but next week my pics will be better with with my other phone Im gettin this weekend homies.yuppers took off the armando flores wheels & used the cheapies on here.The bigger tires tuck in more to look lower on the car.lol.Johnny needed 1 out of the 3 I had left over after mijo lost one.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> sorry for the blurry pics,but next week my pics will be better with with my other phone Im gettin this weekend homies.yuppers took off the armando flores wheels & used the cheapies on here.The bigger tires tuck in more to look lower on the car.lol.Johnny needed 1 out of the 3 I had left over after mijo lost one.


That's just FIRME!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that shit is fresh!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS*


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> sorry for the blurry pics,but next week my pics will be better with with my other phone Im gettin this weekend homies.yuppers took off the armando flores wheels & used the cheapies on here.The bigger tires tuck in more to look lower on the car.lol.Johnny needed 1 out of the 3 I had left over after mijo lost one.


re-built an ready for action ay wey...bomb squad gonna start rollin out. bad ass wey...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey tingo this is how i do it wey BACKYARD KUSTOMS FOO doin it tingo style :shocked: :shocked: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that came out great big dog... that looks comfortable!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2 sick work, gonna try my hand at it someday soon, got the materials i needed this past week:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good bigdogg!! i finally found that chrome paper, so i been back at the tingos guts grind!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey tingo this is how i do it wey BACKYARD KUSTOMS FOO doin it tingo style :shocked: :shocked: :biggrin:


wat up Big Dogg...Tingos style interior looks good wey.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey tingo this is how i do it wey BACKYARD KUSTOMS FOO doin it tingo style :shocked: :shocked: :biggrin:



Thats _*REAL*_ nice right there !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey tingo this is how i do it wey BACKYARD KUSTOMS FOO doin it tingo style :shocked: :shocked: :biggrin:


SE MIRA CHINGON WEY.CAME OUT FLAWLESS FRANKIE.IM SORRY YOU HAD TO TAKE A FEW STEPS DOWN FROM MODEL MASTER LEVEL TO USING THE ROOKIES GLUE FOR THIS.LOL.-BACKYARD KUSTOMS IN THE HOUSE-THE GREENS ALWAYS CATCH ATTENTION WHEN THEY COME OUT LIKE THIS.

FOR YOU GUYS OUT THERE THAT HAVE TRIED THESE LITTLE GUTS,THANKS VERY MUCH.I NEVER THOUGHT ANYONE WOULD BE MOTIVATED ON TRYING WHAT I DO ON HERE.WHEN I FIRST GOT ON LAYITLOW,EVERYBODY WAS TALKING ABOUT FUZZY FUR.THE FUZZY STUFF WORKS GREAT.BUT TRUST ME.IF YOU SEE MY WORK IN PERSON,YOU WOULD NOT BE DISAPPOINTED.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks alot fellas means alot i apreciate it and TINGO a big thanks to you carnal for showing us ur amazing work and teaching us that we can do these amazing interiors also thanks wey :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

picked up the 58 lastnite,gonna finish her up for the shows this weekend,and sorry I haven't got my new phone yet.dang blurry pics.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

kool bro keep it up 

Bro wat do u use 2 do that im trying 2 make a something like that I'll post a pic of wat im tryin 2 make


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> kool bro keep it up
> 
> Bro wat do u use 2 do that im trying 2 make a something like that I'll post a pic of wat im tryin 2 make


to do interiors?

I have a TINGOS INTERIORS how to on my started threads.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks I
il look 4 it


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's clean Big Homie,sup Tingo,them interiors starting to pop up every where lol,here's another one comin soon..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*50 trokita*



machio said:


> That's clean Big Homie,sup Tingo,them interiors starting to pop up every where lol,here's another one comin soon..


sho you right,your truck is stupid badass wey.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> sho you right,your truck is stupid badass wey.


 X2! Looks great with the diamond tuck!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HEART FOR SELENA BOMB*


























PINA made this heart & I wrapped the wrinkles around it made from a bandana.Pics suck,but this little thing looks good.Even had the babymama trippin thinking I was making some kind of love letter n shit.lol.H ad to show her the magazine.lol.Now Pina gonna flock the foam for it to match the darker blue & add the neon light


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> sorry for the blurry pics,but next week my pics will be better with with my other phone Im gettin this weekend homies.yuppers took off the armando flores wheels & used the cheapies on here.The bigger tires tuck in more to look lower on the car.lol.Johnny needed 1 out of the 3 I had left over after mijo lost one.


nice build


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That bomb is CLEAN man. I like that heart too, shit is cool.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> That bomb is CLEAN man. I like that heart too, shit is cool.


 X2 it's dope bro! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> That's clean Big Homie,sup Tingo,them interiors starting to pop up every where lol,here's another one comin soon..


bad ass Machio...interior is off the hook bro'.



TINGOS said:


> PINA made this heart & I wrapped the wrinkles around it made from a bandana.Pics suck,but this little thing looks good.Even had the babymama trippin thinking I was making some kind of love letter n shit.lol.H ad to show her the magazine.lol.Now Pina gonna flock the foam for it to match the darker blue & add the neon light


bad ass job Johnny an Tingos...heart is wrapped up clean. can't wait to c Selena Bomb all done up...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> picked up the 58 lastnite,gonna finish her up for the shows this weekend,and sorry I haven't got my new phone yet.dang blurry pics.


 man i love this 58  :biggrin: se mira chingon wey keep up great work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

That interiors tight bro...very nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

machio said:


> That's clean Big Homie,sup Tingo,them interiors starting to pop up every where lol,here's another one comin soon..


Dang wey !!!!!!!!!! That interior is SOLID !!!!!!!! Can't wait to see this build !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

SR WOODGRAIN.yo 62 interior is half way done.Have her done tomorrow homie to ship out for sure this friday


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*SR WOODGRAIN 62*


















































all I need to do is the bucket seats & the dash,but till tomorrow.gonna get online & kill zombies with my lil boy.I hope you like it so far SR WOODGRAIN











seats like this to rep in Cali.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> all I need to do is the bucket seats & the dash,but till tomorrow.gonna get online & kill zombies with my lil boy.I hope you like it so far SR WOODGRAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some sickass work!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats some sickass work!!!


thanks,we still have a long way to go.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Killer work homie.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> Killer work homie.


x2 !!! :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've always liked your work, but it's really evolving into something great! I love that your adding more button tuck, really brings a 1:1 feel to the builds!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> I've always liked your work, but it's really evolving into something great! I love that your adding more button tuck, really brings a 1:1 feel to the builds!:thumbsup:


nombre wey,this damn smaller biscuit tuck be f--king with me.Now I get lost.Before I just do it,now I have to throw this in the mix & change everything I already had in my head.Need to buy smaller sharpies to color the buttons on this style too.I'm learnig as I go along.lol.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

TALENT! Very well done!




TINGOS;14541
798 said:


> all I need to do is the bucket seats & the dash,but till tomorrow.gonna get online & kill zombies with my lil boy.I hope you like it so far SR WOODGRAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

jevries said:


> TALENT! Very well done!


THANKS JEVRIES I STILL NEED TO DO YOU ONE.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> all I need to do is the bucket seats & the dash,but till tomorrow.gonna get online & kill zombies with my lil boy.I hope you like it so far SR WOODGRAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass as always bro'...never fails, INTERIOR KING on it!!!:worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> all I need to do is the bucket seats & the dash,but till tomorrow.gonna get online & kill zombies with my lil boy.I hope you like it so far SR WOODGRAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn this looks badass wey


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> all I need to do is the bucket seats & the dash,but till tomorrow.gonna get online & kill zombies with my lil boy.I hope you like it so far SR WOODGRAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINISHED THE DASH LASTNITE,WRAP AROUND MIRROR DASH LIKE ON THE HEARST & 58.BUCKET SEATS TONITE & STEERING WHEEL-THEN HEADING BACK TO CALI.fINALLY EMILIO SHE IS GONNA BE DONE.SORRY FOR THE WAIT MY NIG.JERAL YO KITS ARE NEXT.DON'T WORRY YOU GETTING CUSTOM BUCKETS TOO TO REP ON YO SIDE OF THE COUNTRY WITH SMALLER BISCUIT.I'M CRUNK HOMIES AINT NO STOPPING ME NOW.WATCH OUT NIKKA.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*SR WOODGRAIN deuce interior*


































se acabo(santana)jam.""Orale vato wus sapening""lol.finished wey.Hope you likes.Sending back your way on monday carnal.Take care of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> se acabo(santana)jam.""Orale vato wus sapening""lol.finished wey.Hope you likes.Sending back your way on monday carnal.Take care of it.:thumbsup:


NICE!! i notice the fades on the fender wells!! some sick is gonna happen here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gettin stupid with it bro!! Nice work on Sr's duece bro. I really like the coloring too. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> NICE!! i notice the fades on the fender wells!! some sick is gonna happen here!! :thumbsup:


I just finished doing under the hood.But, I cant show you that.Sorry Emilio said no show on the paint homies.It's worth the wait though.This 62 is gonna be sweet.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> I just finished doing under the hood.But, I cant show you that.Sorry Emilio said no show on the paint homies.It's worth the wait though.This 62 is gonna be sweet.


thnxz tingo the guts on the dues is ssssssssssiiiiiiiiiccccccccccckkkkkkkkk i love it, the paint is done , the guts are done but still have to do more things on this dues when i finish it ill post it, thnxz again tingo


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TEXASFINEST 61 VERT


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks bad ass bro. Nice job homie. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Looks bad ass bro. Nice job homie. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


yup no new phone yet so the pics still suck.thanks though


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wuts Good Tingo,U getin Down wey..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking killer!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yup yup Machio,doing the damn thang.Gettin stupid with it wey.Yo Raul,thanks my nig,we gonna throw down on all kinds of kits fool.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

looking firme !


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DAMN ....., 61 looks badass!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

Geeeea! Lugk"!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



GABRIEL(SCARFACE) said:


> Geeeea! Lugk"!!!!


just need to do under the hood today & I'm done wey.aweready


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*THAT 61 IS SUPER CLEAN*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> TEXASFINEST 61 VERT


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks great wey!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*JERAL-716 LAYINLOW*

OK MAN I JUST THOUGHT OF A GOOD INTERIOR FOR ONE OF THEM KITS YOU SENT ME WEY,CROSS YO FINGERS & LET ME DO ME.YOU'VE BEEN PATIENTLY KIND SIR,IT'S ONLY FAIR I FUCK YO SHIT UP.


HEARST AINT GONNA HAVE SHIT ON THIS CAR,NOTHING BAD.JUST GONNA TRY A RADICAL INTERIOR.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> thnxz tingo the guts on the dues is ssssssssssiiiiiiiiiccccccccccckkkkkkkkk i love it, the paint is done , the guts are done but still have to do more things on this dues when i finish it ill post it, thnxz again tingo


YOU'RE WELCOME CARNAL ANYTIME,THANKYOU VERY MUCH FOR ALL THAT RESIN STUFF HOMIE.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*61-vert finished*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: That '61 is outa this world wey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow: That '61 is outa this world wey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks Trend,now it's time to drink some beer.Starting another interior tomorrow after work.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


>


oh damn!!! that dash gives your interior another look bro'...Tingos mixing it up. bad ass wey...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> OK MAN I JUST THOUGHT OF A GOOD INTERIOR FOR ONE OF THEM KITS YOU SENT ME WEY,CROSS YO FINGERS & LET ME DO ME.YOU'VE BEEN PATIENTLY KIND SIR,IT'S ONLY FAIR I FUCK YO SHIT UP.
> 
> 
> HEARST AINT GONNA HAVE SHIT ON THIS CAR,NOTHING BAD.JUST GONNA TRY A RADICAL INTERIOR.


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


>


DAMN FOO THIS SHIT CAME OUT BADASS WEY I LIKES IT :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: KEEP UP THE BADASS TRABAJO WEY


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


>


 daaaaaaammmmnn!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dammmmmm cuz that 61 Is fresh! wey! u got down on it homie much props bro! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

just a peak of what I'm dealing with on 716 57belair.Once I ginish the trunk I will know more or less to stay with it or switch the colors on ir.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass like always homie get crazy with it bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> just a peak of what I'm dealing with on 716 57belair.Once I ginish the trunk I will know more or less to stay with it or switch the colors on ir.


LOOKING KILLER BRO...THANKX


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> just a peak of what I'm dealing with on 716 57belair.Once I ginish the trunk I will know more or less to stay with it or switch the colors on ir.


bad ass Tingos...always got sick interiors going on wey.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> bad ass Tingos...always got sick interiors going on wey.



Co-signed !

Dang homie, sick !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> just a peak of what I'm dealing with on 716 57belair.Once I ginish the trunk I will know more or less to stay with it or switch the colors on ir.


I don't like this,redoing this bitch tonite.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> I don't like this,redoing this bitch tonite.


I thought it was off to a good start...:dunno:
but you're the boss


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> this is what happens when I change my mind,but it's all good cause the ***** TINGOS is banging Cadetes right now & its a good day on my side of town.Get down on it & try again you dumbass TINGOS


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> yuppers didn't like the trunk so I redid it today.
> hope you likes it 716
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > yuppers didn't like the trunk so I redid it today.
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > yuppers didn't like the trunk so I redid it today.
> ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Now that's a Sick Ass interior, much props Tingos. You got down, homie.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bugs-one said:


> Now that's a Sick Ass interior, much props Tingos. You got down, homie.


I'm glad this one won you over homie.lol.I don't know man,these interiors are not enough anymore.So much i'd like to do on these things & always running out of space.Thanks LIL fam for checking in.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

This one came out real nice!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > yuppers didn't like the trunk so I redid it today.
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats why you're the interior KING !

looks good homie !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > the first one was sweet but this is killer..car is all ready for this...an its a vert!!
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*

yup now I'm now thinking of wtf to do for the inside but should hit me by the time I get home.Aver que pasa.lol.nombre


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > yuppers didn't like the trunk so I redid it today.
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

gonna have to sleep on it tonite till I come up with something.NOMBRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dammm that's bad ass wey! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*716 BEL AIR*


































yup here to represent for the big homie Jeral.Fucking up the game.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THAT IS BAD AS FAWK!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*


































FINISHED THE DOOR PANELS LASTNITE,NOW THE DASH,FLOOR BOARDS & CUSTOM BUCKET SEATS ARE NEXT Y SE ACABO.SHIPPING BACK YO WAY NEXT WEDNESDAY MY NIG.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dammm wey u getting down homie can't wait to see this done.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Dammm wey u getting down homie can't wait to see this done.


im gonna pick up yo gold 62 on sunday wey to get that one done too.gold mirrors tambien


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> im gonna pick up yo gold 62 on sunday wey to get that one done too.gold mirrors tambien


 Can't wait to see it bro. I know u going to a bad ass job to it. And thanks bro for doin it for me.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, that is looking sick as hell man :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

716 57 bel air finished wey.hope you like it wey.GOLD RUSH is finished.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> 716 57 bel air finished wey.hope you like it wey.GOLD RUSH is finished.


oh shiet!! thats killer will look great in the 57!! cant thank you enuogh bro!:h5:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

man your stuff is great! seats are awesome


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> 716 57 bel air finished wey.hope you like it wey.GOLD RUSH is finished.


hella clean homie!!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

How did u make thos seats nd wat kind of glue do u use? Looks koo


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great job carnal!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*SEATS*



hoppinmaddness said:


> How did u make thos seats nd wat kind of glue do u use? Looks koo


que onda Madness?The seats are 2 piece foam,1 on the top & 1 on the bottom glued together with foam glue.No styrene in these seats.And, first time glueing on felt to wrap them up.Thanks for checking in homie.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> great job carnal!!!:thumbsup:


Gracias Sin my nig,only have about 4 interiors at home to do for other peeps & I'm done to start on my stuff.lol.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

your doing it all wrong homie! 

listen up mijo, I'll school you on the PROPER way to do shit. first you tell everyone you'll do they're shit for free and tell them it'll be done and shipped in a week, BUT, you need the WHOLE kit (you know, to make sure everything fits right) that way everyone will send you they're shit. once you have it, (this is the good part) YOU JUST KEEP IT! yeah, fuck it! just keep telling them that you're working on it and it'll be done soon. then after about a month of them asking where they're shit is, just tell them you never even got it in the first place! and if they don't buy that one, just scream at them "I'M THE INTERIOR KING BITCH, YOU'RE LUCKY I EVEN TOOK ON YOUR STUPID PROJECT!!!!!!! before you know it you got more kits than you could ever build and more time than you need to build them!:biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*LMAO*



sinicle said:


> your doing it all wrong homie!
> 
> listen up mijo, I'll school you on the PROPER way to do shit. first you tell everyone you'll do they're shit for free and tell them it'll be done and shipped in a week, BUT, you need the WHOLE kit (you know, to make sure everything fits right) that way everyone will send you they're shit. once you have it, (this is the good part) YOU JUST KEEP IT! yeah, fuck it! just keep telling them that you're working on it and it'll be done soon. then after about a month of them asking where they're shit is, just tell them you never even got it in the first place! and if they don't buy that one, just scream at them "I'M THE INTERIOR KING BITCH, YOU'RE LUCKY I EVEN TOOK ON YOUR STUPID PROJECT!!!!!!! before you know it you got more kits than you could ever build and more time than you need to build them!:biggrin:


oh yeah,Sin don't be calling people's projects stupid wey.Some peeps on here are sensative.[like me,lol]

LMAO,funny wey pero I can't do that.I like the 6 kits I have for now.lol.Got about 10 more on the list but for now I'm on the sideline cheering on the team homie.Good news,when I get a kit to build from Machio then everybody stuff will be on hold.I want another kit to add in my collection.Or buy a painted kiy from somebody for now,cause I aint painting shit especially in this cold weather that is here now.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> 716 57 bel air finished wey.hope you like it wey.GOLD RUSH is finished.


another Tingos hit...always bad ass with the interiors wey. :worship: INTERIOR KING Tingos :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*SO LONG LAYITLOW*

well serving in combat with you fellas & reppin the L.U.G.K. was great the past year or 2.But, the homie Tingos has personal matters to attend too with the fam.I will not have a bunch of time to mess with the little cars for now.I'm gonna finish the 4 or 5 kits I have at home left to do & throwing in the towel.Keep reppin the the big badass LAYITLOW for TINGOS once again has left the building.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

That sucks bro but family first and I'm sure everyone will be here when u get back... Hope everything is ok and works it's self out..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> That sucks bro but family first and I'm sure everyone will be here when u get back... Hope everything is ok and works it's self out..


x2 tingo....talk to ya soon...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well it was good talkin to you last nigth. Hope everything gos fine and cant wait for you to come back.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Damn man we just talked on the phone. If you need that 90's lowrider conversation fix call me anytime. Im will not forget who got me on interiors. Good luck do what you need to do. holla when you do geta chance to log on. Peace my man


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> x2 tingo....talk to ya soon...


x3 bro if u need anything just hit me up bro! hope it everything goes well and u would be back soon !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

it's cool. your shit sucks anyway. good riddance to bad rubbish!:buttkick:






























:roflmao:jk. take care of yourself and if you need anything, you got my number


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I always enjoyed lookin' at your creations wey ! You got some sick skills, hope everything works out for you homie!

We'll hold down the fort until you return! Good luck.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I always enjoyed lookin' at your creations wey ! You got some sick skills, hope everything works out for you homie!
> 
> We'll hold down the fort until you return! Good luck.


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> your doing it all wrong homie! listen up mijo, I'll school you on the PROPER way to do shit. first you tell everyone you'll do they're shit for free and tell them it'll be done and shipped in a week, BUT, you need the WHOLE kit (you know, to make sure everything fits right) that way everyone will send you they're shit. once you have it, (this is the good part) YOU JUST KEEP IT! yeah, fuck it! just keep telling them that you're working on it and it'll be done soon. then after about a month of them asking where they're shit is, just tell them you never even got it in the first place! and if they don't buy that one, just scream at them "I'M THE INTERIOR KING BITCH, YOU'RE LUCKY I EVEN TOOK ON YOUR STUPID PROJECT!!!!!!! before you know it you got more kits than you could ever build and more time than you need to build them!:biggrin:


:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sad to hear that homie.. it's all good though, handle your business! hit me up whenever


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

take care of buisiness tingo's!! we'll be here! sorry to see you go brother!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*ocho%hustlers-72 monte carlo*









































































about to make bucket seats homie & yo monte is finished.I did ok on the foil too nomas que the foil I use is too damn thick.Shines real good though & wont rip off.Yo 66 impala is next on the dresser carnal.Watch out *****.lol.

pinche TINGOS in the house here to represent.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good!!!


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> about to make bucket seats homie & yo monte is finished.I did ok on the foil too nomas que the foil I use is too damn thick.Shines real good though & wont rip off.Yo 66 impala is next on the dresser carnal.Watch out *****.lol.
> 
> pinche TINGOS in the house here to represent.


you hooked it up wey that looks sick TINGO you always get down :bowrofl::run:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I saw that on my lil phone. But these look alot better then my phone. Nice job man.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for the love from yall Layitlow fam but I'm the type of fool with problems that are never gonna go away.So I'll just keep on doing what I do,doing these interiors ease my mind kinda like my own happy place doing this shit.Tingos here to rep for his peeps & thanks for being good homies with me on here.Now turn up the gangsta rap cause TINGOS is banging up in here.lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> about to make bucket seats homie & yo monte is finished.I did ok on the foil too nomas que the foil I use is too damn thick.Shines real good though & wont rip off.Yo 66 impala is next on the dresser carnal.Watch out *****.lol.
> 
> pinche TINGOS in the house here to represent.


daaaammmnn thats nice!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Blues are fun to use that looks really nice blue montes like that always remind me of blvd nights


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> about to make bucket seats homie & yo monte is finished.I did ok on the foil too nomas que the foil I use is too damn thick.Shines real good though & wont rip off.Yo 66 impala is next on the dresser carnal.Watch out *****.lol.
> 
> pinche TINGOS in the house here to represent.


sup tingo man you gettin down homie as always!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> sup tingo man you gettin down homie as always!:thumbsup:


thanks Pina


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

That monty's tight bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks ricezart for the comps.This is ocho%hustlers 66 interior,will be done with it tomorrow.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Jay's regal be done soon


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE !! 

L U G K ..... REPPIN !!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

What's up my dude?! Good to see you still bangin them interiors out. I took "Last Ride" to the show, and got a LOT of compliments on it bro. Everyone LOVED the interior on it, but no hardware came with it. I got another show in March that is more automotive bro. It will have table time there.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*hell yeah*



Scur-rape-init said:


> What's up my dude?! Good to see you still bangin them interiors out. I took "Last Ride" to the show, and got a LOT of compliments on it bro. Everyone LOVED the interior on it, but no hardware came with it. I got another show in March that is more automotive bro. It will have table time there.


I bet people couldn't believe D.L.O.'s paint job.Aweready,glad you reppin that LAYITLOW on yo side of the nation wey.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*ocho%hustlers-66 impala*





































gutted & foiled homie,now just clear it like yo 72 monte & put her together.Seats will be done in a couple minutes then shipping back to you tomorrow,thatnks carnal for the material you sent me tambien.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks badass wey as always :thumbsup:



TINGOS said:


> http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx138/tingos54/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> gutted & foiled homie,now just clear it like yo 72 monte & put her together.Seats will be done in a couple minutes then shipping back to you tomorrow,thatnks carnal for the material you sent me tambien.


Damm homie your shit is lookin goooooooood.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*GOTDAMITCHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










ok I try more less to do what the homie Gabriel wanted,but I don't like it.Too dark it dont pop for me.Redoing tonite.Sorry Gabriel just too plain for me wey.And, the pic sucks I know.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

It may look plane but still looks good.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

How much to do a custom truck bed interior? And interior like the blue car?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> How much to do a custom truck bed interior? And interior like the blue car?


30 dolla make ya holla


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

TINGOS said:


> 30 dolla make ya holla


LOL ....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tingos...INTERIOR KING holding it down. bad ass interior work as always wey...:thumbsup::run::drama::worship:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> 30 dolla make ya holla


lol all this time i thought you were charging 50


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*wtf*



Lownslow302 said:


> lol all this time i thought you were charging 50


naw ***** I charge 20 the xtra 10 is to ship back home.lol.I'll do 2 fo 50


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> Tingos...INTERIOR KING holding it down. bad ass interior work as always wey...:thumbsup::run::drama::worship:


Thanks Master-D


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*you gonna die*



TINGOS said:


> ok I try more less to do what the homie Gabriel wanted,but I don't like it.Too dark it dont pop for me.Redoing tonite.Sorry Gabriel just too plain for me wey.And, the pic sucks I know.


gonna name this truck OPEN HEART SURGERY.lol.about to operate right now.lol.Don't die on me.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*BEFORE & AFTER-Gabriel's 50 bomb truck*










first time but I didn't like it





















now she looks like this.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that way too. Both were good.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass truck wey!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*50*





































foiled the running boards too.Aweready another bomb truck in the L.U.G.K. squad underway


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good man.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> foiled the running boards too.Aweready another bomb truck in the L.U.G.K. squad underway


damn thats looks badass wey looks better that way :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*almost done*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

My God !!!!!!!!!!! That trukito is sooo _*SICK *_! The king of the interiors right here homies !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*garacias Trend*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> My God !!!!!!!!!!! That trukito is sooo _*SICK *_! The king of the interiors right here homies !


thanks Trend glad you like her.La Bloody Mary gave me a cut on my thumb antier,lol.Well she is now in Ridindirty's hands to be done by tomorrow.picking up all the kits from peeps on Friday for the show this weekend.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> My God !!!!!!!!!!! That trukito is sooo _*SICK *_! The king of the interiors right here homies !


couldn't have said it better.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

well Tingos has to start it all over again & since I have no interiors to do right now then I can finally start on remaking my Fatality 57 & 39 panel.Sending all my undies for my 57 to chrome plate & cutting some stuff for the 39.Tingos gonna make some better kits than before & making my 63 again cause I miss that hoe.lol.It's all my in my hood,peep game.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

no interiors...you still got some of mine bro...:biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*CHIT*



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> no interiors...you still got some of mine bro...:biggrin:


SORRY J.I STILL HAVE 2 OF THEM DON'T I?OK TINGOS IS DOING 2 INTERIORS THIS WEEK & BODY WORK ON MY 57.LOL.IM SORRY JERAL I DIDN'T MEAN IT IN A WAY THAT I FORGOT ABOUT YOU,WAS MEANING IT LIKE I FINALLY GET TO START A KIT FOR MYSELF.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Tingos I love how you put your self in the 3rd person.......Keep it up its workin.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Tingos I love how you put your self in the 3rd person.......Keep it up its workin.


ok I had to ask a coworker what the fuck that means,yeah Kirk[coworker] is ******.He just laughed at me.Joel,other coworker says that only THE ROCK is a real 3rd person & not me.lol.Nombre never wanted to come off like this.I say my name a lot cause I'm clownin on myself.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> ok I had to ask a coworker what the fuck that means,yeah Kirk[coworker] is ******.He just laughed at me.Joel,other coworker says that only THE ROCK is a real 3rd person & not me.lol.Nombre never wanted to come off like this.I say my name a lot cause I'm clownin on myself.


LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> ok I had to ask a coworker what the fuck that means,yeah Kirk[coworker] is ******.He just laughed at me.Joel,other coworker says that only THE ROCK is a real 3rd person & not me.lol.Nombre never wanted to come off like this.I say my name a lot cause I'm clownin on myself.


:roflmao:"can you SEEEEEEEEE what the tingos is building?!"


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*JOE MCNELLY*



hocknberry said:


> :roflmao:"can you SEEEEEEEEE what the tingos is building?!"



thats funny wey.:rofl: Now TINGOS says get back to building.Nombre & people say layitlow is dead,noway.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> SORRY J.I STILL HAVE 2 OF THEM DON'T I?OK TINGOS IS DOING 2 INTERIORS THIS WEEK & BODY WORK ON MY 57.LOL.IM SORRY JERAL I DIDN'T MEAN IT IN A WAY THAT I FORGOT ABOUT YOU,WAS MEANING IT LIKE I FINALLY GET TO START A KIT FOR MYSELF.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

tingo here's a flashback wey


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> tingo here's a flashback wey


kinda old school there! i always wondered why you never did front seats in the builds back then tingos?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

you still have my old blue 64 tingo?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> tingo here's a flashback wey


Dude that 64 is pretty in pink man. Nice.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*uh huh*



hocknberry said:


> kinda old school there! i always wondered why you never did front seats in the builds back then tingos?!


never did cause I couldn't make any at first that look good other than little styrene ones,and being on layitlow it was like a damand or get dissed.So now seats for peeps not to clown on me.Here at the shows a lot of people never noticed.lol.yo J,hurricane Juanito man handled the blue 64 & purple 65 I bought here on layitlow from that other guy.Sorry cuz it broke in pieces carnal.I gave him a brand new kit the other day so he can leave mines alone & after hours of mocking up the kit with the tires he then detroys them.He gonna be building later later but he only 2 right now so he dont know any better.I need to build my 64 again Frankie,just air brush this time with front seats,interior & trunk on that car was good,now the little homie Charlie has it & reppin that TINGOS INTERIOR on the westside bigdogg.


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

:420:--


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ocho%hustlers said:


> :420:--


que onda fool?You put yo kits together wey?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Yup time to get down & bring it to rep hardcore from now on.TINGOS is gonna get stupid with it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

excuse the murder scene,but Juanito spilled finger nail polish & messed up the dresser.Oh well,here is the base of the back seat homies.More to go













jamn for my 57


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> Yup time to get down & bring it to rep hardcore from now on.TINGOS is gonna get stupid with it.





TINGOS said:


> excuse the murder scene,but Juanito spilled finger nail polish & messed up the dresser.Oh well,here is the base of the back seat homies.More to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn foo this looks badass wey :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*TINGOS 57*




















man this is getting fun now.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*57*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*39*

time to whip out my 39 panel & fab the interior on that one too


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dam getting better and better avery time thats whats up homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats some real nice fab work ! Can't wait to see it wrapped all up with those interior skills ! keep us posted wey !


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TINGOS said:


>


what do you use to make those? i want to redo my truck with somthing crazy like that.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*que onda*



PASSIONATE63 said:


> what do you use to make those? i want to redo my truck with somthing crazy like that.


Styrene wey & glue,no bondo pn this side.lol.Thanks Trend on the props I'm trying to out do myself carnal


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

TINGOS said:


>


That's tight bro. I got one im workin on but Im gonna paint to mach the body. Since Ive learned to do interiors the way you do I cant leave them stock. Just wished I had your talent bkuz your interiors come out sick. Cant wait to see what yo do with this one.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

WOW!



TINGOS;14856087
said:


>


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

That 57 is going to be sick.:run:I stared to get the monte going ill send some pics later. and i cleared the 66 one more time so it looks a little more like glass.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*TINGOS 39 panel*



















this car is gonna give me hell but TINGOS gonna bring it


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wat kind of car is it ^^^^ bro looks tight wit da butterfly hood (any how to on the hood)


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


>


bad ass wey...Tingos bout to blow up with it. :worship::loco::run::nicoderm::drama:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*you*



dfwr83 said:


> bad ass wey...Tingos bout to blow up with it. :worship::loco::run::nicoderm::drama:


oh chit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MASTER-D,what up wit it D-loc?Aye wey thanks I'm gonna do these 2 kits right.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You getting down on some bad ass rides, homie. Keep doing the damn thing.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*simon*



bugs-one said:


> You getting down on some bad ass rides, homie. Keep doing the damn thing.


muchas gracias Bugs.I was on the phone with Frankie & walked me through making his version of the 13's aye.Easy & looks G enough for me.Check it.


















too easy not to do if you have the parts laying around,much props Frankie & gracias for always helping me out carnal.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> muchas gracias Bugs.I was on the phone with Frankie & walked me through making his version of the 13's aye.Easy & looks G enough for me.Check it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


np bro anytime wey  uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good Tingos


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*39 panel*










ready for paint,gonna go down


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hay what did you use to hing the hood.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



halfasskustoms said:


> Hay what did you use to hing the hood.


I made an upside down t-shape styrene with 2 hinge rods on the sides of it for the hinges on each sid of the hood.And, a brass rod down the center bent to the shape of the front of it.I dont have any pics & shipped it out for paint already.Yes very difficult for tme first time making this.The rods to the hood will slide outward for it to clear the rod when it opens up.Gave me hell for real but its gonna work.Now to mount it when I get it back,NOMBRE.lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> I made an upside down t-shape styrene with 2 hinge rods on the sides of it for the hinges on each sid of the hood.And, a brass rod down the center bent to the shape of the front of it.I dont have any pics & shipped it out for paint already.Yes very difficult for tme first time making this.The rods to the hood will slide outward for it to clear the rod when it opens up.Gave me hell for real but its gonna work.Now to mount it when I get it back,NOMBRE.lol


Looks good how you did it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP AWEREADY GET IT WHILE THE GETTIN IS GOOD*

39 PANEL left yesterday to see the homie TREND & on friday the 57 (little wing)will leave the nest for a paint job from the homie Steve.Gonna go down yall y tambien I have all my parts seperated ready to ship out next week to get a makeover from chrometech. man TINGOS is crunk like a damn little kid on xmas.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got the goods homie ..... now it'll be going to the *AH of P* to recieve some magic ! 



TINGOS said:


> 39 _*PANEL left yesterday to see the homie TREND *_& on friday the 57 (little wing)will leave the nest for a paint job from the homie Steve.Gonna go down yall y tambien I have all my parts seperated ready to ship out next week to get a makeover from chrometech. man TINGOS is crunk like a damn little kid on xmas.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*OH CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got the goods homie ..... now it'll be going to the *AH of P* to recieve some magic !





It's all in your hands now.Aint even gotta cross my fingers on this one.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks dope as always TINGOS:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool homie !



TINGOS said:


> It's all in your hands now.Aint even gotta cross my fingers on this one.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

man I needs to hurry the f-up & knock out 3 or 4 this week.I have some that will be here soon.TINGOS in the building.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> man I needs to hurry the f-up & knock out 3 or 4 this week.I have some that will be here soon.TINGOS in the building.


looking good homie, you gettin down!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*716-63 impala interior*



















yo 63 gonna have these colors wey


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> yo 63 gonna have these colors wey


perfect timing tingos! i was gonna ask for pics of the straight foam/felt seats you did for gold rush, but then decided i wanted to use the stock seats on my 65 instead! that looks good right there...keeping the chrome around the seats! looks like jeral scores again! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> yo 63 gonna have these colors wey


 THOSE SEATS LOOK REAL GOOD


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> yo 63 gonna have these colors wey


Nice seats man.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*SIMON*

Just trying to hook up J for waiting a year now.lol.And, the first 2 I did for him I really rushed & didn't like the outcome.The 57 came out the way I wanted too,now this 63 gonna be on point.These seats are kind of like the ones on my orange 63 if that gives you a hint,lol.






















I am gonna make him the same door panels though


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*716-63*





























Yo J,Send me the hood & trunk when you get a chance some time to do them too wey.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thats bad ass homie nombre u getting down wey ! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*











GONNA GO HARD WEY,JUST HAD TO STOP DUE TO COMPANY XMAS PARTY


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie ! I can't stop lookin' at these interiors wey ! Chingon !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> GONNA GO HARD WEY,JUST HAD TO STOP DUE TO COMPANY XMAS PARTY


ahh shit! Master Tingos INTERIOR KING at it again!!! :worship::worship:


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> yo 63 gonna have these colors wey


Dam you got some skills. those look like real car seats.keep doing yo thing homie.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*716*










gonna finish this b---h today.














this is my work station,the dresser.Better than that stool I was doing stuff on.One day I'll have me a mancave like Srwoodgrain pero for now this will do.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*63*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!


X2! BAD ASS VATO.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*63*





















this is something I been wanting to try,a little section of a trunk ALL MIRROR.Muchas gracias on the props Latin Skull you the one who gets down way more than me.














just need to finish the dash now & shipping back Friday


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*what uo Trend*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!


I'm just trying to get her done Trend.Thanks wey on the props.Door pannels look better when cut open.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

GOD DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM MAN, Thats fresh YO!!!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Bad ass


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*716 6-tre finished*























































finished fool,just put you a chain steering wheel on it.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> this is something I been wanting to try,a little section of a trunk ALL MIRROR.Muchas gracias on the props Latin Skull you the one who gets down way more than me.


this is a great solution for people adding hydro setups to the trunks you do! :thumbsup:looks good, and even though plain mirror does not compare to intricate upholstery, it will only accent any setup put on it as opposed to the setup covering up upholstery. now you just need to make upholstered battery boxes and add those as a TINGOS factory option on all the guts you do...at an added cost of course


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> this is a great solution for people adding hydro setups to the trunks you do! :thumbsup:looks good, and even though plain mirror does not compare to intricate upholstery, it will only accent any setup put on it as opposed to the setup covering up upholstery. now you just need to make upholstered battery boxes and add those as a TINGOS factory option on all the guts you do...at an added cost of course


X2 always bad ass to see one of INTERIOR KINGS fine interior skillz...i cant wait for you to get down on my trucks wey.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> finished fool,just put you a chain steering wheel on it.



:worship: :thumbsup: I wish I could build something worthy of your interiors...Nice work


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*WHAT*



sneekyg909 said:


> :worship: :thumbsup: I wish I could build something worthy of your interiors...Nice work


I'm sure you can,cause I suck at painting


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> finished fool,just put you a chain steering wheel on it
> 
> dang tingo i think this is my fav.. an its mine too...ahh shit!!! christmas is gonna be early thanks bro....im have to build a sick ass ride to match up to this interior....awesome work like allways man.. thank you!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I love the mirrored trunk bro.. fuckin beautiful!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*GRACIAS*

Glad you like it Jeral.Thanks Dig my nig,still trying to earn the nick nack patty wack name on the board.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> finished fool,just put you a chain steering wheel on it.


this is all i have to say wey :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks Frankie,I need to do you one wey.It's been a year


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

:machinegun::burn:your killing them tingo that 63 is going to be sick:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

TINGOS INTERIORS TTT.....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

The homie Steve from Austin is gonna spray my 57 in the same color greens like his 64 he sold.Shipped out friday.It's all in his hands now.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT for the homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*here is yo impala interior Adrain*



Montenegro_Adrian said:


> TTT for the homie
















































just need to make you a steering wheel & buckets tomorrow wey & she will back home to you.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> just need to make you a steering wheel & buckets tomorrow wey & she will back home to you.



:wow::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Thats nice


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> just need to make you a steering wheel & buckets tomorrow wey & she will back home to you.


went out the park with it nice


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

you're killin it!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

These interiors are bad as hell!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> just need to make you a steering wheel & buckets tomorrow wey & she will back home to you.


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn tingo this looks sick foo i likes it wey :thumbsup: :worship: :worship::worship: :worship:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: *Lord have mercy !!!!!!!!* *Beautiful work homie !

*


TINGOS said:


> just need to make you a steering wheel & buckets tomorrow wey & she will back home to you.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> just need to make you a steering wheel & buckets tomorrow wey & she will back home to you.


Dam homie. That's sick lookin.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn tingo this looks sick foo i likes it wey :thumbsup: :worship: :worship::worship: :worship:


YEAH WHAT BIG PERRO SAID.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Damn this is the best one yet


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*Adrian Impala interior*



















doing yo steering wheel right now homie Y se acabo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:nicoderm:shit is :loco:dope


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

How much to do the cab interior of the 1950 amt chevy truck?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



KOOL-AID23 said:


> How much to do the cab interior of the 1950 amt chevy truck?


i CHARGE 20 WEY,BUT I WOULD ALSO DO THE BED FOR YOU TOO.....10 BUCKS TO SHIP BACK HOME.






























































.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin::biggrin: Can't wait til it arrives here, thanks again for the awsome work you do, this is top-notch work.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i was runnin through J's blog spot....congrats on the shout out TINGO'S!!! for anyone who's interesdted...hit up http://www.jevriesblog.com/ for some killer one off shit that JEVRIES does and a shout out to the homie TINGO'S for makin it in there! pop yah coller homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> i was runnin through J's blog spot....congrats on the shout out TINGO'S!!! for anyone who's interesdted...hit up http://www.jevriesblog.com/ for some killer one off shit that JEVRIES does and a shout out to the homie TINGO'S for makin it in there! pop yah coller homie! :thumbsup:


FUCK YEAH TINGOS!!!!!!!!

and thank you Jevries, good looking out!!!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> i CHARGE 20 WEY,BUT I WOULD ALSO DO THE BED FOR YOU TOO.....10 BUCKS TO SHIP BACK HOME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey Tingos! Haven't forgotten about ya man! I Shpped the car out once and it went to Carl Zeiss Optical lab in Mass. ( I shipped it from work na dput the wrong label on it lol) So it was gone bout 2 or 3 weeks, came back and Brandon got ahold of it. Figure I'd update ya, give ya a heads up. Here's a pic. Of check my topic if this don't work>














Brandon has cleared it, it's cured so guess where the next stop is amigo? Give ya hint, somewhere in tx> lol


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TTT For reference


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*monte interior for the homie Fred*






































simon que si ese,shipping back to you on monday Fred,hope you like it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> simon que si ese,shipping back to you on monday Fred,hope you like it


*That is SWEEEEEET ! I'm shippin' some interior along with the '39 now ! :biggrin: *


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

all hail the king!:worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo Trend*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *That is SWEEEEEET ! I'm shippin' some interior along with the '39 now ! :biggrin: *



aweready you know I got you wey,give me a call when you can 214-794-2037 Tingos


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin good tingo


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Slowridingmike said:


> Hey Tingos! Haven't forgotten about ya man! I Shpped the car out once and it went to Carl Zeiss Optical lab in Mass. ( I shipped it from work na dput the wrong label on it lol) So it was gone bout 2 or 3 weeks, came back and Brandon got ahold of it. Figure I'd update ya, give ya a heads up. Here's a pic. Of check my topic if this don't work>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> Slowridingmike said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tingos! Haven't forgotten about ya man! I Shpped the car out once and it went to Carl Zeiss Optical lab in Mass. ( I shipped it from work na dput the wrong label on it lol) So it was gone bout 2 or 3 weeks, came back and Brandon got ahold of it. Figure I'd update ya, give ya a heads up. Here's a pic. Of check my topic if this don't work>
> ...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea yea just ship the man the damn thing already!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Yea yea just ship the man the damn thing already!


FUNNY,,,,,,,,,,,

COME ON WITH IT MIKE,IM ON IT SIR.

BUT YEAH GONNA TAKE A BREAK FROM THE MODELS REAL SOON FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.ALREADY LET DIG KNOW TAMBIEN,IM NO LONGER IN THE L.U.G.K. FAM.TINGOS GONNA GET LOST FOR A MINUTE.

WHO EVER NEEDS ANYTHING DONE SEND IT SOON 30 BUCKS WILL GET YOU DONE & SHIPPED BACK HOME.NO PM'S DONT ASK,DONT THINK JUST SEND WHAT EVER YOU NEED DONE.


AGUSTINE VILLEGAS
1123 PINE ST.
GRAND PRAIRIE,TX 75050

214-794-2037 TINGOS


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> FUNNY,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> COME ON WITH IT MIKE,IM ON IT SIR.
> 
> ...


Just got off the phone witchu you know wat it dew! lol 2 for one's and shit. lol Gotta love my lowrider homies!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HAHA*



Slowridingmike said:


> Just got off the phone witchu you know wat it dew! lol 2 for one's and shit. lol Gotta love my lowrider homies!


2 FOR 1,crackhead pricing.lol.

naw I guess some people dont catch on when I offer to do an interior on a ride I like,means it's free.lol.So yup 2 interiors for 30 bucks.I show layitlow love wey.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> FUNNY,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> COME ON WITH IT MIKE,IM ON IT SIR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

walkin out the door to go to the post office now tingo i had to get on here and get ur adress


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Gone.... There headed your way tingo let me know when they arrive so I know they made it safe


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Gone.... There headed your way tingo let me know when they arrive so I know they made it safe


*FINALLY!*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Yea yea just ship the man the damn thing already!












THESE ARE THE BROWNS FOR YOUR DADDYLAC WEY.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn ..... Mis respetos.. That came out clean rite there!!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the browns tingo! Can't wait to see what you do with it. I'm sure I'll be impressed.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TTT in hopes of pics of progress of the Kentucky rides! And for greatness of course!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm sure he hasn't got them yet mike. prolly take a couple more days.... Shouldn't take to long tho for what I had to pay to ship them. 15$.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> I'm sure he hasn't got them yet mike. prolly take a couple more days.... Shouldn't take to long tho for what I had to pay to ship them. 15$.


You damn right. Ough. I was like WTF you mean when you tol dme dat. lol Plus I'm spoiled. EVERYTHING I ship from here is overnight. Only time I wait on shit is if it's back ordered. Speaking of which what did tyler say bout those rims mayne? He wanna trade or not? If not I'm going to Scale reproductions after work spending $50 on 5 sets,bout another 10-15 in testors one shots, Maybe... MAYBE pick that 59 impala up and other than some more tape, 2-3 packs of foil, maybe another 5 pack round of super glue and interior materials I'll be done buying things for a very long time. that's bout another $120 jsut right there in b.s. and one car. Almost time to start on the 1:1's tax time is here homie. I got 2 lacs to get together b4 summer and tyrna buy a 3rd. And I know you tryna get the cutty back out so.. If you wanna roll, lemme know!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea I'll ride out there with ya.. I need to talk to the owner about the club discount anyway.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Yea I'll ride out there with ya.. I need to talk to the owner about the club discount anyway.


Oh I forgot bout dat! yee haw for money saved!:ninja::sprint:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> I like the browns tingo! Can't wait to see what you do with it. I'm sure I'll be impressed.


I wont let you down


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Damn ..... Mis respetos.. That came out clean rite there!!!!!


gracias wey,it's going down


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Love that color combo and style!



TINGOS;15
057737 said:


> View attachment 425078
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE THE BROWNS FOR YOUR DADDYLAC WEY.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Slowridingmike said:


> Hey Tingos! Haven't forgotten about ya man! I Shpped the car out once and it went to Carl Zeiss Optical lab in Mass. ( I shipped it from work na dput the wrong label on it lol) So it was gone bout 2 or 3 weeks, came back and Brandon got ahold of it. Figure I'd update ya, give ya a heads up. Here's a pic. Of check my topic if this don't work>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

What's good Tingo's. Aint been around on here much, but I see you're still doin the damn thing! Like that brown interior you did up top bro. I probably got one more I'll be sending you but that prolly wont be for another year. Too much shit on my plate at the moment.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> Slowridingmike said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tingos! Haven't forgotten about ya man! I Shpped the car out once and it went to Carl Zeiss Optical lab in Mass. ( I shipped it from work na dput the wrong label on it lol) So it was gone bout 2 or 3 weeks, came back and Brandon got ahold of it. Figure I'd update ya, give ya a heads up. Here's a pic. Of check my topic if this don't work>
> ...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks tingo... Wait to see the paint on the big body your working on of mine...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Take some good pics of that paint job for me tingo! I didn't get any after the clear. 

You can always throw somethin of yours in the box when you ship them back to me. I'll throw down some stuff here an there on it and send it back to you!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It would be back to you in no time just tell me the colors. Might try to squeeze another set of interiors out of ya when we get those back, if u would have time...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> It would be back to you in no time just tell me the colors. Might try to squeeze another set of interiors out of ya when we get those back, if u would have time...



Ain't no "might." Tell me when to go! I wanna do a cut open impala or cadillac with tingos guts.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

If he has time to do them we will ship some when those get back then.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Ain't no "might." Tell me when to go! I wanna do a cut open impala or cadillac with tingos guts.



if you want an open car interior done,it has to be hinged & painted first please.The material I use is real thick.I'd hate to get it wrong the first time.But yo monte is a lil tricky on the color scheme but I think I got it now.pics when Im finished wey.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*This '39 is for the homie Tingos .............. 
**Still got some more pattern work to do to it and a little bit of leafing ......*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YEAH BUDY ROLLIN LIKE A BIG SHOT.LOL.*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *This '39 is for the homie Tingos ..............
> **Still got some more pattern work to do to it and a little bit of leafing ......*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> simon que si ese,shipping back to you on monday Fred,hope you like it[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> el homie ModelsIVLife got his interior in the mail today.He said these pics aint shit to what you see in person,gracias on the comp Fred means a lot to a niggy named TINGOS.oldschool interior touch like a 70's lowrider.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

see? you can't put the plastic down, you're way too good with it! I love seeing your work!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *This '39 is for the homie Tingos ..............
> **Still got some more pattern work to do to it and a little bit of leafing ......*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> I SOLD ALL THESE IN HOUSTON 2 MONTHS AGO FOR 500 BUCKS.EXCEPT THE GOLD 57,I GAVE IT AWAY TO A 10 YEAR OLD KID


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

true art up in here bro! 
just plain inspiration! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

gracias Sin,Frankie y J.C.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Simply amazing! Thanks for gong through the trouble of re-posting all those pics!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang !!!!!!!! Homie you be puttin in serious work !!!!!!!!!!! Got this on lock wey !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Slowridingmike said:


> Simply amazing! Thanks for gong through the trouble of re-posting all those pics!


"you dont have to thank me my brother,you just have to pay me.And,today the Lord's fee for rescue is 200,but for you the Lord says 100,CASH"


lmao,see how long it takes you to get this one.lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang !!!!!!!! Homie you be puttin in serious work !!!!!!!!!!! Got this on lock wey !!!!!!!!!!!


no this is all old stuff Trend,just that I moved all my photos on photobucket to different albums & it deleted all the hoes.lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *This '39 is for the homie Tingos ..............
> **Still got some more pattern work to do to it and a little bit of leafing ......*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> BUT YEAH GONNA TAKE A BREAK FROM THE MODELS REAL SOON FOR A GOOD GOOD WHILE.ALREADY LET DIG KNOW TAMBIEN,IM NO LONGER IN THE L.U.G.K. FAM.TINGOS GONNA GET LOST FOR A MINUTE.
> 
> WHO EVER NEEDS ANYTHING DONE SEND IT SOON 30 BUCKS WILL GET YOU DONE & SHIPPED BACK HOME.NO PM'S DONT ASK,DONT THINK JUST SEND WHAT EVER YOU NEED DONE.
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude my wagons coming to you at the end of this week. Bills got in the way of me getting it to you sooner. I'll let you know when it's on the way.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*lowridingmike LS monte*





































yo Mike check out yo LS on centergold 13" roadsters.lol.Started yo interior today wey,cross yo fingers.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*Fa SHo!*

looks good man! Wow look at that hood gap though! lol I forgot to fix that huh? Can't wait to see whatcha got for me brah! The anticipation is killing us...:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wat up tingo how u been


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat up tingo how u been


I'm good Irvin,how you livin carnalito?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> looks good man! Wow look at that hood gap though! lol I forgot to fix that huh? Can't wait to see whatcha got for me brah! The anticipation is killing us...:thumbsup:


hey Mike I'm doing the back seat in colors & patterns to match the trunk.I'll post a pic when I finish that part.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yes or no Mike?*










should I redo it?Cause right now is the time to let me know


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> should I redo it?Cause right now is the time to let me know


Eeeee nikka dats tight! Keep it going fam!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Slowridingmike said:


> Eeeee nikka dats tight! Keep it going fam!


Yea what he said. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

this is it for today wey,Finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn tingo mikes gonna love it! Can't wait to see what you do with mine.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

....... that is sick wey !!!



TINGOS said:


> this is it for today wey,Finish it tomorrow.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> this is it for today wey,Finish it tomorrow.


Damm homie that's sick lookin.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Damn tingo mikes gonna love it! Can't wait to see what you do with mine.




:run::run::run::run::run:


See what I tell you brandon? I told you that car WILL BE A STAR! And it mos certainly is! BEautiful work TIngos! I knew you'd give me something good! Can't wait to send you the next one, oh yeah buddy, it's coming! You kno wits raw when my ex/baby momma likes it. She hates everything I do! lol:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Ttt for da sickest interiors


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Ttt for da sickest interiors


no sir you forgeting the homie Art2roll,he gonna take over the interior game real soon you watch.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> ....... that is sick wey !!!


gracias TREND.This car is tricky cause of the colors but it will look good when Mike finishes it.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

damiit bro that shit is sic. love how the colores follow the patterns on the body.
:worship::bowrofl:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ART2ROLL said:


> damiit bro that shit is sic. love how the colores follow the patterns on the body.
> :worship::bowrofl:


HE LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que onda wey.

gracias but that was an accident,I never test fitted the dash to follow the paint on the hood.i was like,OH CHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tingo I'm gonna have to build something specific just to run one of your interior jobs


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Tingo I'm gonna have to build something specific just to run one of your interior jobs



READY WHEN you are.my addy is 2 pages back on here.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

TINGOS said:


> READY WHEN you are.my addy is 2 pages back on here.


I'll shoot you a pm bro when I'm ready but right now too much shit on my table lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo Mike your LS monte interior is done wey*

sorry give me till tomorrow to post,photobucket trippin


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hoeass photobucket trippin


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

forget this Imac I'll post these hoes up tomorrow from work.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*ok I got it now*
































































finished,starting the lac fab tomorrowtime for a newport break


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I love it! Can't wait to see what you do with the lac!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful. Nothing short of what I expected, the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Slowridingmike said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Nothing short of what I expected, the best!:thumbsup:


damn is that DA-ROCK clappin.lol.You welcome Mike,it was interesting to do.You want me to go ahead & send it back tomorrow.I can ship the Caddy back with the other kit you sending gets here..Just let me know otherwise I'll just keep it here till the Caddy is ready & keep you waiting.lol.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> damn is that DA-ROCK clappin.lol.You welcome Mike,it was interesting to do.You want me to go ahead & send it back tomorrow.I can ship the Caddy back with the other kit you sending gets here..Just let me know otherwise I'll just keep it here till the Caddy is ready & keep you waiting.lol.



SEND IT! lol unless you wanna wait. If you wanna make one trip I feel ya though fam.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Slowridingmike said:


> SEND IT! lol unless you wanna wait. If you wanna make one trip I feel ya though fam.


I'll send it tomorrow,dont need my son HURRICANE JUANITO to get his hands on it.He is catagory 3 now.lol.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> I'll send it tomorrow,dont need my son HURRICANE JUANITO to get his hands on it.He is catagory 3 now.lol.


Appreciate it Tingos! Yeah I got a F1 on the coasts of pop's house right now. Hurricane Adriana is nothign to mess wit either.. lol Juanito.... I wanted a boy!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Slowridingmike said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Nothing short of what I expected, the best!:thumbsup:


Like what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tingo have you painted the foam that you use to do the seats if you did not find a color to use that works ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

rollindeep408 said:


> Tingo have you painted the foam that you use to do the seats if you did not find a color to use that works ?


White foam takes paint pretty well. Just don't handle it too much and if you're putting a pattern in it (a button or roll tuck) do it b4 you paint it of course.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo*



rollindeep408 said:


> Tingo have you painted the foam that you use to do the seats if you did not find a color to use that works ?


I have changed bright color foam darker before,so yeah I'll make something work.I just have to practice some foam of what your looking for on the seats.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> White foam takes paint pretty well. Just don't handle it too much and if you're putting a pattern in it (a button or roll tuck) do it b4 you paint it of course.


thanks for the tip wey.lol.Oye Mike call me right quick I need yo addy to ship the LS back today.Man today is the first time I saw yo interior outside with the body on it.Looks good with the paint job.My homie here at work says it looks good.Call me wey.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> thanks for the tip wey.lol.Oye Mike call me right quick I need yo addy to ship the LS back today.Man today is the first time I saw yo interior outside with the body on it.Looks good with the paint job.My homie here at work says it looks good.Call me wey.


Thanks, and alright!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*AWEREADY*



TINGOS said:


> Trendsetta 68 said:
> 
> 
> > *This '39 is for the homie Tingos ..............
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool homie...I been busy at the shop but I got you covered wey. Should be done next week.
Cant wait to see how you hook it up...you using the kits engine.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Kool homie...I been busy at the shop but I got you covered wey. Should be done next week.
> Cant wait to see how you hook it up...you using the kits engine.


yeah that v8 it comes with.I'm lazy on the detail but gonna do it on this car.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

normally this place has everything I need pero today they didn't have the 1950 bomb truck I wanted,oh well next week











bought some more supplies for LilBrandons daddylac.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> normally this place has everything I need pero today they didn't have the 1950 bomb truck I wanted,oh well next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, ya'll hobby shop is killin it! I need some of those pegusus rims.. lol It's sad the one ova here, we wait for him to order then buy him out of stock EVERY SINGLE TIME. I feel sorry for anyone tryna get lowrider rims that isn't in our circle.. lol You literally have to "arrange" for us to leave you a set to buy... lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

about to go down with this Fleetwood interior,,,,,,,,,,,PINCHE TINGOS HERE TO REPRESENT


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

39 is looking good wey! cant wait to see what u do with the interior I know its going to be crazy!:run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> 39 is looking good wey! cant wait to see what u do with the interior I know its going to be crazy!:run:



like you wouldn't believe.............................


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That's grand prix!!!! Ehhh what they want for that combo tingo?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*you*



Lil Brandon said:


> That's grand prix!!!! Ehhh what they want for that combo tingo?



50 for the nascar Regal & Grand Prix set.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Not bad! I wish I had the extra bread...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:awesome work in here!!!
hobby shop looks like itd make me broke:biggrin:how r the prices? i usually stay away from em unless theres something i NEED, hobby shop prices are just crazy!!!
i know your supposed to support your local hobby shop but damn......ebays cheaper:biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:awesome work in here!!!
> hobby shop looks like itd make me broke:biggrin:how r the prices? i usually stay away from em unless theres something i NEED, hobby shop prices are just crazy!!!
> i know your supposed to support your local hobby shop but damn......ebays cheaper:biggrin:


THE PRICES IN THIS PLACE IS ABOUT THE SAME BY THE TIME YOU PAY SHIPPING ON EBAY.JUST SO CLOSE NOT TO BUY FROM THEM.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

wHAT YOU SAID. sUPPORT YOUR LOCAL HOBBY SHOP. pLUS i'VE GOTTEN THE JEW ALERT ON A FEW E-BAY CATS. i KNOW WHAT i'M GETTING, SEEING IT EVEN HOLDING AND TOUCHING IT LONG B4 i EVER EVEN GET TO THE COUNTER AND PULL OUT ANY CASH FOR IT LOCALLY. yOU DO THE MAIL GAME AND IT'S A GAMBLE. i'M soooooooo GLAD THAT LAYITLOW HAS BEEN PRODOMINATELY COOL CATS. thERE'S BEEN A FEW SNAKES IN THE GRASS, BEEN LUCKY ENOUGH TO DODGE EM, OR DEAL WIT EM WHILE THEY WERE STILL DOING GOOD BIZ. qUITE A FEW PEEPS DO GOOD BIZ, THEN JUMP OUT ALL OF A SUDDEN AND BURN EVERYBODY WHEN THEY DO IT.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn I'm speechless,great work!I got a 59 Chrysler Imperial I'd love to send for to do,kinda broke right now though.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn I'm speechless,great work!I got a 59 Chrysler Imperial I'd love to send for to do,kinda broke right now though.


HE'S CHEAP TOO. LOL DON'T FEEL BAD AFTER X MAS i HAD TO WAIT A WEEK OR SO, THE SENT IT TO THE WRONG PLACE WRONG STATE AND ERTHANG. LOL


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yo Lil Brandon yo Fleetwood Lac interior is finished ese.Hope you like it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sup brother, how ya been??


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Sup brother, how ya been??


chillin just doing these interiors wey,How you livin homie?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I love it tingo! Love it!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> yo Lil Brandon yo Fleetwood Lac interior is finished ese.Hope you like it.



Round 1 to you sir.. ROund two coming soon!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

suppp tingo i see u doing some good stuff uo in here i hope your doing good bro havent talked to you for a while


----------



## smcitylimits (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That looks kool man.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*que onda Charlie*



charlieshowtime said:


> suppp tingo i see u doing some good stuff uo in here i hope your doing good bro havent talked to you for a while


what up Charlie,I'm good homie.Keep hittin them books to get good grades in school wey.I'm just doing interiors on the side to stack up a lil ferria & let these interiors pay for my models from now on.Let me know if you ever need one done I got you,,,you know we cool


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> what up Charlie,I'm good homie.Keep hittin them books to get good grades in school wey.I'm just doing interiors on the side to stack up a lil ferria & let these interiors pay for my models from now on.Let me know if you ever need one done I got you,,,you know we cool


thats good know menn and yea ive been getting good grades and stuff just started my second semester of school this week...orite thenn i think i do want another interior done but ill lyk bcuz i just found out that i dont have the dashboard for the car u kno if u got a extra dashboard for a 60 impala


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



charlieshowtime said:


> thats good know menn and yea ive been getting good grades and stuff just started my second semester of school this week...orite thenn i think i do want another interior done but ill lyk bcuz i just found out that i dont have the dashboard for the car u kno if u got a extra dashboard for a 60 impala



I dont have one pero I can make you one.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> yo Lil Brandon yo Fleetwood Lac interior is finished ese.Hope you like it.


came out badass wey :thumbsup: but i dont need to tell u that foo u know already it is wey :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Brandon'sa guts look azaing, an dI got mine in the mail yesterday. Was like a 2 yr old on th emorning of dec 25th. Got the belly pink pearled already, block painted, just Starting to paint the details for the motor and wiring it up today so later aLL i GOTTA DO IS assemble. Won't post any pics until I've finished a bunch of cars so I can keep my post interesting..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*AWEREADY*



Lowridingmike said:


> Brandon'sa guts look azaing, an dI got mine in the mail yesterday. Was like a 2 yr old on th emorning of dec 25th. Got the belly pink pearled already, block painted, just Starting to paint the details for the motor and wiring it up today so later aLL i GOTTA DO IS assemble. Won't post any pics until I've finished a bunch of cars so I can keep my post interesting..


 GLAD YOU LIKE IT WEY


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

working on more.. just takes time. cant wait to see your 39 brah.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> working on more.. just takes time. cant wait to see your 39 brah.


yup gonna be stupid wey,str8t retarded


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS is knocking out interiors for the peeps who need them,keep em commin TINGOS aint never scared.And, the lil list of my projects my projects that will be done this year.

39 panel------------39TREND
50 truck------------CANDY CANE
57 bel air-----------LITTLE WING
50 burban----------DYNASTY WARRIOR

these will keep me busy & will turn heads when finished.READY,SET,GO............GAME ON.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

What's this the movie, "Change Up" ? when dudes bout to smash ol gurl "Alright.. Game on!" lol


I see you're DYnasty now..:nicoderm: That's whats up, keep a decent squad witchu, neva dough-low. Can't wait to see pics from ya, keep tabs on our topics, a bundle of cars getting finished and post all at once as we speak....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> What's this "Change Up" ? "Alright.. Game on!" lol I see you're DYnasty now..:nicoderm: That's whats up, keep a decent squad witchu, neva dough-low. Can't wait to see pics from ya, keep tabs on our topics, a bundle of cars getting finished and post all at once as we speak....


Dont worry I'm still that crazy lil ***** from OAK CLIFF.lol.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> normally this place has everything I need pero today they didn't have the 1950 bomb truck I wanted,oh well next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Dude, Makes me wanna go shopping, but I broke as a joke.....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

as always the work looks GREAT TINGOS!!!:thumbsup:



Lowridingmike said:


> I see you're DYnasty now..:nicoderm: That's whats up, keep a decent squad witchu, neva dough-low.
> 
> and I'm sure you'll do much better now that you're not being dragged down by us indecent, broke ass fools.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ricezart said:


> Damn Dude, Makes me wanna go shopping, but I broke as a joke.....


man the only thing I buy here is rims,glue & styrene.lol.Models every once in a while.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> as always the work looks GREAT TINGOS!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> sinicle said:
> 
> 
> > as always the work looks GREAT TINGOS!!!:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> as always the work looks GREAT TINGOS!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > nothin at you TINGOS, jus responding to "Mediocre Mike"
> ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mediocre in this instance means "ordinary, basic, common, barely passing". And nobody's mad at TINGOS, get in where you fit in. Just your comment came across as a slight against my club, and I'd hate to see a club where the members don't defend their family.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Mediocre in this instance means "ordinary, basic, common, barely passing". And nobody's mad at TINGOS, get in where you fit in. Just your comment came across as a slight against my club, and I'd hate to see a club where the members don't defend their family.



Congrating fam-o on his new club is now slighting yours. Guess it is what it is, moving on...


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

.uffin:.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*halfasskustoms' 62 wagon "THE DOORS"*










































sorry it took me linger than I expected but it come out good wey.Looks better in person.Gonna start on Jeral's 67 impala.All my work is caught up.Time for a newport break


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy shit.....WOW man I love it.......thanks so much. Can't wait to get it home, to get it done.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*Chingon ! .............. 
*_
The homie done went and done it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*Chingon ! ..............
> *_
> The homie done went and done it !!!!!!!!!!!!


OUTSTANDING..... Eres chingon tingo...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> sorry it took me linger than I expected but it come out good wey.Looks better in person.Gonna start on Jeral's 67 impala.All my work is caught up.Time for a newport break


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:came out great 
gonna try my hand at it a tingos interior this week :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> sorry it took me linger than I expected but it come out good wey.Looks better in person.Gonna start on Jeral's 67 impala.All my work is caught up.Time for a newport break


And the finished product is..... Perfection! You may have to pick the next colors for the 6deuce drop coming your way. As a matta of fact, I'm going across the street in a few min. If you don't see this by then, I'm callin you and asking what colors. lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*gracias*



halfasskustoms said:


> Holy shit.....WOW man I love it.......thanks so much. Can't wait to get it home, to get it done.


welcome sir,glad you like it.Pm me yo addy.shippin back tomorrow.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*Chingon ! ..............
> *_
> The homie done went and done it !!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks TREND send me one with the 39 if you can,I'll knock you one out real quick.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> OUTSTANDING..... Eres chingon tingo...


gracias,you know how much I charge send one when you ready.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>


I always trip out on this pic,thanks fool glad you like it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:came out great
> gonna try my hand at it a tingos interior this week :biggrin::thumbsup:


thankyou sir.call me if you have any questions 214-794-2037.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Gracias , I'll do that wey !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OK daylight pics


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> I always trip out on this pic,thanks fool glad you like it.


Aweready!! I got a project that's gonna need your magic touch added to it when I find which box it's in.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> OK daylight pics


Those are great lookin. I love this soooooo much.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Awww mann... Just go the color list, looks like bout $60 or so in paint so not THAT bad.. lol Lil brandons down to do his magic so we'll see what comes of it! I can't wait, this'll be fun. Might start it's very own topic when the time comes!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*










I bought these die cast cars to gank the parts off these hoes.Both front bumpers were the main reason for my 50 truck & & 39 panel.
50 chrome plating gettin sent out on friday.













now for some real work.Working down the thickness of this resin & cutting it open for a full show car.My main goal from now on is to have everything open on all my kits.Everything hinged to open & close properly.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I should have sent my 50 to youNext build foe sho!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam wey cant wait to see that 50 suburban!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Dam wey cant wait to see that 50 suburban!


X 2


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HINGED 50 HOOD*



















well I had hell but finally hinged me a one piece hood hinge on the 50.I was ready to call it quits on hinging the hood.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

time out maybe, but quits?? NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
looking good bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Woods said:


> time out maybe, but quits?? NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> looking good bro


X2 awww shit you're making me want to go back and hinge the hood on mine!Mines far from finished though.Hmmm....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*50 burban*





















need to split the back door now O.G. style.Nombre still need a whole lot of thinning out inside the shell.Some body work & cut the dorrs & windows open tonite.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Is that burban the one you wanted painted? Looking good.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


>



Very Nice :yes:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*DANG*



Tonioseven said:


>


damn these 2 came out clean as hell.Cool to holla at you ysterday,you know what time it is & let's ger her done wey.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ricezart said:


> Very Nice :yes:


yo ricezart call me 214-794-2037 so you can send me that interior you want done wey,FREE carnal.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> damn these 2 came out clean as hell.Cool to holla at you ysterday,you know what time it is & let's ger her done wey.



*You to bro!! :h5: I'll be on my way to the post office in a few.* :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> *You to bro!! :h5: I'll be on my way to the post office in a few.* :thumbsup:


10-4 Tonio


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*50 burban & 50 truck*































my 50 truck is ready for paint & still have work to do on the burban.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude TINGOS that is bad ass YO


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice Rivi


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



















hope I dont break this resin burban cause I sure having fun with it.About to hinge the front doors in a minute.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

A lot of folks know about yo interior skills,what's pretty underrated is your hinging,it's top notch too!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man its lookin good sofar.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

*˙ǝɹǝɥ uı ʇıɥs pooƃ ǝɯos sıɥʇ*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> my 50 truck is ready for paint & still have work to do on the burban.


im liking that burban!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude just got home. There's a box waiting for me at the door. Holy shit man.....U right, way better in person. U da funkin man homie. Now its on me.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*welcome sir*



halfasskustoms said:


> Dude just got home. There's a box waiting for me at the door. Holy shit man.....U right, way better in person. U da funkin man homie. Now its on me.


glad you like it sir,greatful you like it


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> im liking that burban!


me too check this out,and thanks for the compliment wey


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good man. Keep it up.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> me too check this out,and thanks for the compliment wey


estas chigon wey :thumbsup: lookin good foo uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*GRACIAS ARNAL*



bigdogg323 said:


> estas chigon wey :thumbsup: lookin good foo uffin:


thanks Frankie,you know what time it is........


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for the advice to Bigdogg & Al Camacho when I have questions on the resin stuff.So far so good TINGOS is having fun with it.Need to do some body work & hinge the back window.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice bomb!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

comin along nicely!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*50 back window hinged*



















aweready back window hinged & some more body work.Hope this thing comes out retarded


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I see a show stopper in the making RIGHT HERE!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*50*



Woods said:


> I see a show stopper in the making RIGHT HERE!!!!!!


SIMON WEY,I already have the name for this one.



"""" COSANOSTRA """"""


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i already know that burb is gonna be hot!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> i already know that burb is gonna be hot!


X2!! TINGOS AIN'T FUCKIN AROUND WITH THIS RANFLA.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo*



LATIN SKULL said:


> X2!! TINGOS AIN'T FUCKIN AROUND WITH THIS RANFLA.


gracias wey,gonna get down with it.





















also got this in the mail today,about to start on the monte,I love doing pink interiors.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dis gonna be good. My deuce verts stripped. I even got a nice color burgandy I'd wanna go w/. Just gott aknow if you still want that truck painted or not to see if I need brandywine.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool lookin stuff right there.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Yo tingo wat color interior would look good on a green MC?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> thanks for the advice to Bigdogg & Al Camacho when I have questions on the resin stuff.So far so good TINGOS is having fun with it.Need to do some body work & hinge the back window.



NICE!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *This '39 is for the homie Tingos ..............
> **Still got some more pattern work to do to it and a little bit of leafing ......*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> gracias wey,gonna get down with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!! Oh, you mean CARS!! My bad, :roflmao:I know they got sent to the right place!! 





Nobody liked my inside joke?:dunno: Sex? PINK interiors? :tears:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*monte interior layout*



TINGOS said:


> gracias wey,gonna get down with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > gracias wey,gonna get down with it.
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

kool.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*Tonioseven's pink monte*



TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > gracias wey,gonna get down with it.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sucks having to post on your thread. 

your so consistant with your incredible talent for doing these upholstery jobs, I catch myself just repeating the same shit over and over: "amazing work!":worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > TINGOS said:
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*que-que*



sinicle said:


> sucks having to post on your thread.
> 
> your so consistant with your incredible talent for doing these upholstery jobs, I catch myself just repeating the same shit over and over: "amazing work!":worship:


why you say it sucks having to post on my thread.I'm still the same person as before wey.Gracias on the comp Sin,you're the man on the smallest detail sir.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > TINGOS said:
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > TINGOS said:
> ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> why you say it sucks having to post on my thread.I'm still the same person as before wey.Gracias on the comp Sin,you're the man on the smallest detail sir.


I only say it sucks cause you ARE the same person as before, and every time I post, I post the same thing I always have: that you're amazing! I hate repeating myself so if you could just do shitty work for once jus so I'd have something differen to post, I'd appreciate


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*noway jose*



sinicle said:


> I only say it sucks cause you ARE the same person as before, and every time I post, I post the same thing I always have: that you're amazing! I hate repeating myself so if you could just do shitty work for once jus so I'd have something differen to post, I'd appreciate


nombre wey,you do badass work wey.Model cars are never finished.You keep adding to your bomb truck wey & it keeps getting better.My work is plain & easy.Just try my best to make it neat & clean thats all.Art2roll last interior he posted (brown colors) knocked me out the box.I did a shitty interior for a guy here in town.He wanted it to look like his 67 impala,so I spray painted it white & put blue carpet & said here you go.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> I only say it sucks cause you ARE the same person as before, and every time I post, I post the same thing I always have: that you're amazing! I hate repeating myself so if you could just do shitty work for once jus so I'd have something differen to post, I'd appreciate


the back seat on this pink interior is just square colors & I cheated on the floor board by covering the whole thing with foam.Fast & easy no detail to a wavy pattern to match the paint.This is my first 80 monte interior in 10 years.Now his 62 interior is next & I will f--k that one up sir.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn homie I seen your int work at the autorama few weeks back and I must say ur badass at wat u do couldn't find a mistake I took it upon myself to try my hand at wat u do and its not that easy at all and u make it look so easy BIG UPS!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chris g said:


> Damn homie I seen your int work at the autorama few weeks back and I must say ur badass at wat u do couldn't find a mistake I took it upon myself to try my hand at wat u do and its not that easy at all and u make it look so easy BIG UPS!!!


gracias Chris,glad you like it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > TINGOS said:
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> the back seat on this pink interior is just square colors & I cheated on the floor board by covering the whole thing with foam.Fast & easy no detail to a wavy pattern to match the paint.This is my first 80 monte interior in 10 years.Now his 62 interior is next & I will f--k that one up sir.



*Hell, I'M happy with it! All I was gonna probably do was paint it in a couple different shades of pink. Thanks to you, it's gonna get built sooner rather than later!* :h5:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Brother....:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> *Hell, I'M happy with it! All I was gonna probably do was paint it in a couple different shades of pink. Thanks to you, it's gonna get built sooner rather than later!* :h5:


aweready thats what I like to hear


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

eastside1989 said:


> Nice work Brother....:thumbsup:


gracias Eastside


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*aweready*



TINGOS said:


> Trendsetta 68 said:
> 
> 
> > *This '39 is for the homie Tingos ..............
> ...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DAMN ..... NICE !!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*Tonioseven Pink Monte interior*





































finished wey,62 is next aye.Hope you like this one.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> finished wey,62 is next aye.Hope you like this one.


 Fuuuuuudge bro that is sick. You got down homie. Chrome parts are off the hook also. Gonna have to send some stuff to chrome tech also.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> finished wey,62 is next aye.Hope you like this one.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> finished wey,62 is next aye.Hope you like this one.


Dam homie. That's pimped out. Great job man.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*pink monte interior*






































hey Tonio,your pink monte look good on 13's wey,about to start on your deuce


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > Trendsetta 68 said:
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> hey Tonio,your pink monte look good on 13's wey,about to start on your deuce


badass!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

killer pink guts tingos......when i get back to my pink n gold 65....i may have to send it to you for some killer bucket seats....im lost on that right now?! hey wey wey!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> finished wey,62 is next aye.Hope you like this one.


dam tingo you do ur shit homie i like it always admire ur work


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

It gets better n better every time man it the man TINGOS


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*que onda*



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> badass!


gracias oldschool


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*Tonioseven's Six Deuce interior*









this pic is with the flash on









no flash









I started this one Friday after work,got some work done yesterday after work tambien.And, since my blackass worrks today,,,,,,,I guess it'll be done today right after work.lol.Yo Tonio these colors are right on point with your model,quick question.........Do you want front seats to match the back or do you want buckets like on the pink monte???????????????


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THIS SHIT IS ON POINT RIGHT HERE , GOOD WORK ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> this pic is with the flash on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::yes: Shit, I gotta throw some Deeks on it!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Oohhweee!! That's nice


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*Tonioseven's interiors are done*














































shippiin back home to you tonite wey.these two look badass with yo paint jobs fool.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dammit thats nice TINGOS.


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > Trendsetta 68 said:
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



















well thanks to the homie Frank Guera for donating me a 50 truck as a doner kit.Hood hinged,fire wall in place & now making a tub for the interior.Pinche burban is gonna go hard.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hell yea !!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude your truck is lookin great.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> killer pink guts tingos......when i get back to my pink n gold 65....i may have to send it to you for some killer bucket seats....im lost on that right now?! hey wey wey!!


ready when you are Joe.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> dam tingo you do ur shit homie i like it always admire ur work


gracias Emilio you know we cool wey


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ART2ROLL said:


> Fuuuuuudge bro that is sick. You got down homie. Chrome parts are off the hook also. Gonna have to send some stuff to chrome tech also.


aweready Art,you know what time it is big homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ocho%hustlers said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > TINGOS said:
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

A yaw ... the homie 
*Tingo's don't know what he's doin', he just does what he know's !

**Homie these interiors are pure works of art !!!!!!!!!!!!!

The king of interiors right here homies ! What's good fam ! *


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*lol*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> A yaw ... the homie
> *Tingo's don't know what he's doin', he just does what he know's !
> 
> **Homie these interiors are pure works of art !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




thanks TREND,you lost me on this one.lol.Here is more of what "*Tingo's don't know what he's doin', he just does what he know's !"






















stayed up late lastnite after talking on the phone with Mike Tellez about up commin builds.It's going down yall.The tub on this burban should be done tonite.Just need a few jams done & sending this thing out for paint





so far homie from Austin is spraying my 57,,,Trend doing my 39 panel,,,A mysterious man well known on here I'm keepin on the low is doing my 50 truck(gonna let him surprise yall with it),,,Danny Chawps doing my 50 burban,,,D.L.O. doing my 48 fleetline.going down TINGOS trying to do it big with all chrome undercarriage on all models with all doors,hoods & trunks hinged.TINGOS will keep you posted.

*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good holmes.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just tellin' all of the homies that you got the interior game on lock wey! 
That tub is turnin' out nice !



TINGOS said:


> thanks TREND,you lost me on this one.lol.Here is more of what "*Tingo's don't know what he's doin', he just does what he know's !"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Everythings looking great ese'


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*orale*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Just tellin' all of the homies that you got the interior game on lock wey!
> That tub is turnin' out nice !


10-4 TREND,gracias homie. got somemore work in lastnite,too bad I cant work on it tonite but it's all good.










got the back tailgate jam done











floor jam that seperates the running boards to the the belly











one piece tub completed the belly to fit the frame.











after mocking her up over & over,I still had to make fender wells to clear the rims & tires.



I'm having a lot of fun with this thing.My first resin car that will be a full show car.I even had a dream of this thing lastnite.lol.I fall asleep thinking of what to do the next day.Nombre damn burban better come out clean.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*- COSANOSTRA - 1950 suburban*

































































jammed up with all hinges open to close,interior tub with frame lining up to belly,,,,,COSANOSTRA is ready for paint.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> jammed up with all hinges open to close,interior tub with frame lining up to belly,,,,,COSANOSTRA is ready for paint.


badass bro!! 
i need to find me one of these burbans


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice homie.:fool2::drama:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo*



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> badass bro!!
> i need to find me one of these burbans


Al Camacho sells them.I bought this one for 67.00 with all the accessories shipped.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> Al Camacho sells them.I bought this one for 67.00 with all the accessories shipped.


he's on layitlow?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> he's on layitlow?


FACEBOOK.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

look up 1/25 scale resins on ebay :thumbsup: sick tingos just sick :boink:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> FACEBOOK.





ricezart said:


> look up 1/25 scale resins on ebay :thumbsup: sick tingos just sick :boink:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

THAT BURBAN LOOKS GREAT! 

sorry for yelling, I just noticed that I had the caplock on.

the hinge work is superb! very clean wey!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm loving that Suburban,now I want one.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*Frank Guera 62 interior*





































 yo 64 is next,with bright colors....I did the oldschool stuff I use to do & put the o.g. speaker grille on your back seat.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> yo 64 is next,with bright colors....I did the oldschool stuff I use to do & put the o.g. speaker grille on your back seat.


Dude that's kool lookin.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> yo 64 is next,with bright colors....I did the oldschool stuff I use to do & put the o.g. speaker grille on your back seat.


:wow:nice!!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful as always homie!!!!


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

That interior is sick! :thumbsup: :barf:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> THIS IS REALLY SHARP, YOU GOT DOWN SO FAR. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED JALLE...


----------



## wgflatliner (Jul 22, 2011)

Seeing these interiors being done is really inspirational. Tingo, your work is top notch. I tried the techniques with a Lindberg, 61 impala hard top, but had issues with getting the interior tub to fit in the body because of the materials, but I'm sure with enough practice and experience I can get it together.

I am going to try a crazy interior on a 63 impala. The paint is going to have a few different shades of green over a gold base, and I will be attempting to airbrush a leprechaun mural on the hood or trunk.. Gold instead of chrome. The car is going to be called leprechaun. For the interior I plan on doing shamrock seats and a left to right wavy gold center console to simulate a gold road or something.

Of course talking about it is easier than execution. I will post up my results on this thread since I will be trying your techniques.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*aweready*



wgflatliner said:


> Seeing these interiors being done is really inspirational. Tingo, your work is top notch. I tried the techniques with a Lindberg, 61 impala hard top, but had issues with getting the interior tub to fit in the body because of the materials, but I'm sure with enough practice and experience I can get it together.
> 
> I am going to try a crazy interior on a 63 impala. The paint is going to have a few different shades of green over a gold base, and I will be attempting to airbrush a leprechaun mural on the hood or trunk.. Gold instead of chrome. The car is going to be called leprechaun. For the interior I plan on doing shamrock seats and a left to right wavy gold center console to simulate a gold road or something.
> 
> Of course talking about it is easier than execution. I will post up my results on this thread since I will be trying your techniques.


oh damn,,,,,,,,hey at hobby lobby they sell gold mirror poster board.its badass wey.Go good on yo 63.gracias on the comps flatliner.


----------



## wgflatliner (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh I got everything needed including the poster board.

Check my build thread for updates!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> yo 64 is next,with bright colors....I did the oldschool stuff I use to do & put the o.g. speaker grille on your back seat.


*badd ass wey......................simply the best !*


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

TINGOS said:


> yo 64 is next,with bright colors....I did the oldschool stuff I use to do & put the o.g. speaker grille on your back seat.




hey yea brother that is sikkkk!!!!!!!!!!!:worship: YOUR A BAD MAN TINGOS!!!! DO WERK SON!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:supp foo :wave:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> he's on layitlow?


He's on here also... Raiderpride


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for kinfolk to see.


----------

